# Sticky  Member Pic's... I'll start it off...



## 2BLUCHIS

These are pics of me in Phoenix - Pics taken March, 04, I'm the girl :lol: 

















Okay, now who else wants to be brave


----------



## 2BLUCHIS

I love the pics everyone!!! I love this thread  It's so nice to put a face with a name. Thanks for everyone's posts. Let's keep it going!


----------



## Kimberly




----------



## 2BLUCHIS

This is the coolest thread ever!!   I'm sooo happy so many people are posting their pics!! Yea!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

anna you are really pretty too, everyone is so cute on here we are all hotties..............lol :lol:


----------



## absolethe

It's funny the image you make up. I had a friend I met online named "Anna" and I always imagined her being very tall, with pale skin, glasses, an oval face, and long red hair.

In real life she's tall, with short brown hair, a square face, no glasses, and much more curvy and well-endowed than I imagined her.

I have to wonder how our minds form these images based on how a person communicates or sounds over the phone.


----------



## my3angels

This thread is so neat! I love being able to put a face with the screen names!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

oh this is so much fun, especially seeing people like you Jess who I have known for 7 months or so and have always imagined you to look a certain way and you are totally different to how I imagined................in a good way though not that I thought you were ugly................lol I am digging myself into a hole here...............you now what I mean though  anyway its just such a cool thread .


----------



## Mia

is it just me or is there alot of 20 somethings here? alot of other chi groups ive seen the majority had always bin 30-40 id say.
one thing ive noticed is that for alot of you i managed to guess your hair colour right lol, hmm very strange lol and a vey useless psycic abilty lol :lol: 
mia
x


----------



## my3angels

LOL nice Clare...now I am curious as to how you pictured me...lol.
Sorry if this message has a lot of spelling mistakes...the sun decided to come out and I can hardly see my screen.
I also found it odd that there are a lot of 20 year olds on this site. I thought for sure Mia that you were older. 
Hopefully more people will post, especially Amie since I have talked with her as long as I have with you Clare.
Okay, time to get going. This is getting silly now...cant even see the screen. Here's hoping I have really good typing skills 
-Jessica


----------



## KB

WAIT a minute gang I am OLDER!!! Old enough to be your mamma's....LOL
Careful 'bout the old comments, my birthday is Thursday too and I am not all that happy about getting older.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

well kemmos mama you dont look old enough to be any of our moms you look lovely, lol jess you look lovely too, I cant wait to see a proper pic of aime too as I have known her as long as you too, hasnt the time flown by because I knew you before I even got Ozzy :wave:


----------



## ozi-chichi's

This thread was a good idea Shannon, its good to put a face to the name.
Everyone here is so beautiful

Ok here is one of me and my husband when we got married









Here is one of me getting a nostril lick from Busty


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

oh teri you look so lovely on your wedding day how long have you been married?


----------



## ozi-chichi's

Thanks Ozzysmom
We have been married nearly 3 fantastic years. I always seem to look like a little kid so I love that photo because it makes me look my age (27)


----------



## KB

*I love the wedding photo, Love the look. is that a regular black & white or sepia?*


----------



## absolethe

Sepia


----------



## ricoandlola

Terri- nice to see you!


----------



## ozi-chichi's

> Terri- nice to see you!


Nice to see you too Andrea  

Thanks for clearing that up absolethe, I have no idea about that stuff


----------



## absolethe

Most people don't--I'm surprised anyone even asked haha.

It's easy to tell, though.

Grayscale is what most people call "Black and White." In talking about photography, it's still "black and white" film, but in digital editing, black and white literally means that black and white are the only colors. Grayscale is what most people think of as black and white (as far as digital pictures go).

Sepia has a yellowed look to it. It's the "this picture was taken when we only had black and white film and it's aged and yellowed" look. It's a nostalgic symbol. Classic and timeless.


----------



## Mia

lol a chi people meeting would be great shame were so spread out! but it could still be done if we could find big enuff groups who live near each other, hopefuly aimee will be able to post a pic of her when she gets back from turkey i want to see if shes nice and tanned  lol
mia
x


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

yeah it would be so great to do a chi fest the majority of people are in the USA so the rest of us could come to you, I dont know about getting chis from the UK to other countries though I am not sure if they have to be quarantined or anything ? anyone know ?


----------



## Pangos_Mum

Ummmm....who is gonna shrink my picture so that I can share my picture? :lol:


----------



## my3angels

I was just wondering about taking our pups to other contries. I will have to look into that and see if there is a quarantine time.
I totally forgot Amie is in Turkey right now. 
Clare, gosh I forgot that I knew you before you got Ozzie...I hardly go to that other site anymore...mostly just this one and yours. I forget if I even had Kylie yet or if I got her after we started talking...I know for sure Ginger wasnt in the picture...oh wait...I remember I was getting some not-so-nice comments for buying Ginger and you stuck up for me . That was on that other site...lol.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

very pretty puppyluv

Yes Jessica I remeber they were really nasty when really you saved ginger and she had the others to socialise with and you were experienced it wasnt like you had never owned a chi, yeah you had probably just got kylie off your friend when I first met you , how long have you had her now ?


----------



## my3angels

Yep, they never really took into consideration that I had two chihuahua's already, both under a year and that I had experience with toy breeds for years now. Oh well...
Lets see, I got Kylie right before Christmas...right around my birthday so back last November. Yes, I remember because I had just started working when I got her so it was the first week of November. I have this one picture of her last Christmas a week after she had her cast removed. 
Looks like Kylie is in for another long recovery. She wont use her leg again, and it really isnt bending a lot. Good news is that her hip is just fine and her knee, though still very very stiff, does have some bend to it. I might have to take her to a specialist if I want her leg back at 100%...but that is way down the road (unless I get a nice doc who will do it for free :wink: ) but I dont see that happening.
Can you believe that Tequila will be one year old the 27th?! I totally forgot her birthday is this month. I will have to think of something to buy her...a nice treat. Any suggestions? I hear Frosty Paws are a nice treat for dogs.
Anyway, I have to run, I have to get Tequila to obedience class. Hopefully this time there wont be a tornado (yes, last week right before I left we had a tornado hit just 4 miles south of me...suppose to get storms tonight too but not as bad)
Talk to ya later!
-Jessica


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

how do you find obedience ive been thinking about taking ozzy but he is aggressive to strangers and other dogs I wouldnt want him attacking the instructor


----------



## KB

ozzysmom said:


> how do you find obedience ive been thinking about taking ozzy but he is aggressive to strangers and other dogs I wouldnt want him attacking the instructor


 Since we are having the same problem, if you get any good tips I would like to hear them. Kemo would never go for it, and his attention span is not so good!


----------



## my3angels

I think its the best way to train a dog and, at the same time, socialize them with both people and other dogs. 
Since Ozzie is older now he will probably have to go into a basic obedience class instead of puppy kindergarten. Puppy classes are designed to socailize more then teach obedience. 
Tequila is in basic obedience now. In July she will be in agility. She is doing so well...I am so proud of her. She use to be totally agressive to other dogs but now she is much better. I can even take her outside and if another dog walks by her she wont bark or growl. 
I would strongly recommend obedience classes for any dog who is having troubles both with obedience and with socialization. Look around first and ask a lot of questions. I find that clicker training works better with Chihuahuas and other high strung, easily stressed dogs. A lot of classes will use a pinch collar as a form of training and I believe that its just a tad too harsh for such a tiny dog. Check out trainers who use clicker training and ask if you can sit in for a class to decide if your dog will do well in it. That is how I found Tammy (tequila's trainer) She is so nice and uses very humane ways of training...no chokers or pinch collars. That is where I got the Gentle Leader from and let me just say it worked wonders for Tequila and its a pain-free training tool!
If you want to know more just message me and I will be happy to send more information. I even have a couple great pages about clicker training.
Okay, I am done...lol. Like I said message me if you want to know more.
-Jessica ")

PS - I have to brag just a little :wink: Tequila was the best dog in class today! She was given a special treat at the end for doing everything correctly and on time! Yay Tequila!!! I am so proud hehe


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

thanks for all the info jess (i think i have enough..............lol) I will definately look into it :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

oh you look lovely in that pic nice and fresh faced and tanned I wish i lived in a sunny place


----------



## funkydancer3

WOW guys what a very pretty bunch   Its sooo cool to see everyone, I LOVE looking at pics especially ones i can relate to whilst chatting   

Here I am :shock: :shock: but you have to guess which one is me hee hee


----------



## ozi-chichi's

WOW amie you have an identical twin? How cool is that!
Everyone here is so pretty


----------



## JJWC

I'm kinda slow in responding lately (busy and lazy) :tongue: I love this new thread and Wow, we have a group of pretty faces in here! 

Ozi-ChiChi's, I love your wedding pic! You look so beautiful in it. 
And I also love Kylie's Christmas pic. I tried to take one for Mocha last year next to the Christmas plant, but all she did was kept sniffing the plant instead of co-operating w/ me and smile for the camera. 

I don't have a picture of mine saved in this computer, let me upload one when I get home.


----------



## toylittlehorse

woah....funky... i'm seeing double....ahhhhhhh......think its about time for another eye exam


----------



## JJWC

Amie, I think you're the one on the right. Am I right?


----------



## funkydancer3

hee hee 8) I knew I d get ya confused 8) 

JJ I am the one on the left :wink: Julie is the one upside down :wink:


----------



## Boogaloo

Wow, you two really are IDENTICAL - how do people tell you apart? Is there a height difference or something? Just curious! Neat picture!


----------



## funkydancer3

Well biologically we are not identicle as we came from seperate eggs, but we are alike in everything we do, even as far as dress style etc. Our close friends can tell us apart but even our mum and dad get us confused LOL it is very funny :lol: 

Iam slightly taller than Julie by a couple of cm's and i have always been a little thinner than julie (because she stole all the food in the womb :lol: ) :lol:


----------



## toylittlehorse

how old are you? you look young


----------



## funkydancer3

:wave: Thankyou     

We are 23 next month :lol: 

we get told we look young all the time :lol: We LOVE it :lol: lets hope we stay looking young hey


----------



## ~Ri

TWINS...lol..that pic is fun :lol:


----------



## toylittlehorse

do you chi get confused?


----------



## funkydancer3

actually it is soo soo weird, because when i first got Diesel he was sooo shy with everyone and would just sit on my lap and not move when other people were around, but when Julie came over to my house he ran straight to her thinking it was me :lol: when he realised he looked so confused and came to me, eversince he has always acted differently with julie than anyone else, he licks her more and sometimes i think he likes her more than me LOL he seemed more exited to see julie when we got back from Turkey than he did me :lol: it is really strange and i wonder if we have similar scents :?:


----------



## my3angels

Great pics everyone!
Amie, I am 23 also, will be 24 this November and nobody believes me when I tell them that. They all think I am still in my teens. The youngest I have been mistaken for is 15, the oldest was 20...lol! I agree with you though, I dont mind it at all (anymore :wink: ) and hope I keep looking young as I get older.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

oh aime you and your sister are so cute you even have your eyebrows plucked exactly the same ?  

Im 24 aswell Jess isnt it so weird how all are ages are so close :shock:


----------



## my3angels

Its very wierd...usually I am younger then most when I go onto forums like this. I am actually happy to see so many younger people on the forum...nice to know so many people care about their pets and want to learn more about them! I am use to seeing so many people our age buying a dog without researching or knowing how to raise them (and then dont even attempt to learn). I had to tell a friend of mine to give her dog heartworm preventative...she had no idea what it was...*shake head*


----------



## my3angels

Aww great pic JJWC!!!!


----------



## puppyluv125

great pics everyone! wow im also 24 and here i was thinking i was probably one of the youngest...


----------



## KB

I am feeling older and older w/each pic................ :sad2: :sad5:


----------



## toylittlehorse

im surprise all of us are so young...thats great!


----------



## janiebabes

If all of you are so young that must make me the cemetery shuffler :?


----------



## toylittlehorse

awwww such a tweet little baby!


----------



## CuddleMeChi

:hmph: 

:evil:  :roll: 

This is just depressing for me :sad4: :clock:


----------



## maureen

Wow, what a bunch of great photos! I can't figure out how to get my doggie on the avatar let alone a photo of myself. But I think I'm older than all of you. My oldest child is 24! I guess age is a state of mind.


----------



## KB

maureen said:


> Wow, what a bunch of great photos! I can't figure out how to get my doggie on the avatar let alone a photo of myself. But I think I'm older than all of you. My oldest child is 24! I guess age is a state of mind.


 Dont count on all of us being too young.....*technically* I could have a 24 year old....
as far as your pics if you have j-peg files then you just open up the file, click browse and download it (profile page). As far as posting your pic its the same only you hit add attachment (when posting a reply). It's really simple, I myself had to wait awhile to figure it out as I am quite green on some issues.


----------



## maureen

Thanks for the tip Kemo's mom. I will attempt it again tomorrow.


----------



## islandbabies

Everyone is so pretty! 
hksubaru, very cool, lion dancing!!!


----------



## hksubaru

:lol: thanks but being the only guy here doesn't make me have the confidence to put me piccy up 

not too cool when you get stood on


----------



## islandbabies

I've seen a few lion dancing performances, and it's all so amazing! I would never be able to hold something over my head and jump on pillars, heck I can't even jump on pillars with nothing over my head. LOL.


----------



## toylittlehorse

common hksubaru....please post a pic....girls and boys are all welcome here.....we all share the same love for chis dont we? so dont be shy, lets see yuh!


----------



## JJWC

Yeah, hksubaru, don't be shy, everybody in here are very nice and friendly. :lol:


----------



## KB

hksubaru said:


> too ugly to put my face in but here's a pic of me...kinda shows u i am a arse !
> 
> going to make a outfit for cocoa soon :lol:
> 
> i'm a bit shy seeing that i am the the only bloke here! and that could be cos the forum is pink!


 Oh that is so not fair!!! Come on!


----------



## CuddleMeChi

Just think of it as faded red :roll:


----------



## toylittlehorse

reminds me of that areosmith song - pink

"pink its like red but not quite"


----------



## hksubaru

what the hell, if your going to do it, do it with a bang, pics on my 21st birthday! :roll: :lol: 
was going to show some dodgy pics when they changed me into girls clothing but i think i will give that a miss!...


----------



## Boogaloo

:walk: Cool pics, Hksubaru! Looks like you had fun on your birthday! Thanks for sharing. :blob5: 

Now all of us girls can be happy that we got to see what you look like! 
:wave:


----------



## Mia

lol well finaly a male pin up for the forum!  , im suprised we have so few males here, surely any man would jump at the chance to talk to so many lovely ladies, lol
mia
x


----------



## hksubaru

well i'll admit it, i don't have a chi, i am after all you lovely girls here :lol:
fun on my birthday?? no, thought i was going to die after getting through 8 bottles of vodka with my mates, drinking straight! :roll: :shock: 

that's why the rest of them dressed me up.. :x

i'm not photogenic! :roll:


----------



## toylittlehorse

thanks for posting the pic man! :wave:


----------



## islandbabies

hksubaru, you're a cutie! And looking pretty good after 8 bottles of vodka!


----------



## hksubaru

:shock: thanks, but that isn't the pic of me, the aftermathe of drinking is uncensored and will not be shown!!!


----------



## hksubaru

hey if i can do it you can do it, get the rest of your photos here guys!!


----------



## LittleHead

To distract you all..I'll find a pic of me and Brit together :twisted:


----------



## Kari

Beautiful Wedding pic!! :wave:


----------



## Sophie's Mom

Kristin and Nate, what great photos !

Sadie sure has found the perfect home


----------



## ricoandlola

crystal, you are on the left silly!


----------



## TheNashGang

Suprisingly, I couldnt find a pic of me w/any of my pups..... so here is one I found lurking on my digicam from last year (see that biggie smile? had just found out my divorce was final! YAY!)










Heres one of me from highschool a few years ago.... still one of my fav's


----------



## Kari

TheNashGang, you are very pretty. Everyone is so young in here.... :wink:


----------



## TheNashGang

Thank you imkari


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

oh it is so great to put faces too names pablo is such a cutie cant wait too see more pics of him


----------



## KB

*smile for the camera*

*Alright people, we need to bring this back to life, we have new members and we need to see your faces!!!!!!!*


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

lol yes bring the pics on we want to see


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

ooh leanne you look lovely that dress is gorgous, what did you graduate from


----------



## LeanneG

I got a BSc (Hons) in Forensic Science


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

very interesting so what do you plan to work as a forensic for the police :?:


----------



## LeanneG

No, the CSI work is really boring and theres no money in it, forensic jobs are very fard to find. I am going to do a masters in document analysis (forged cheques, bank fraud etc) and see what comes up. fingers crossed.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

well the best of look to you


----------



## maureen

Wow, Leanne, that sounds very interesting. 
Great pic, too. It's fun to see what everyone looks like.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Jess that is a lovely photo, is that your uniform it is very funky, god you can really tell how small ginger is with her in your arms


----------



## crzzy4chis

Cute pic. Jessica, Ginger looks a lot like my chi Jewels, you can see her pic. on my pic. gallery link in my signature. I'm going to add more pics. soon. Your chis are so beautiful and the pic. is great of all of you together like that.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Ive never noticed before but Ginger and Kylie are the same colour as Ozzy and lily


----------



## my3angels

They are, especially Kylie because she has white on her chest. I never noticed either...lol.
Yeah I was able to choose my uniform and I got the cutest animal print ones at the store. All of my tops have cute cartoon-type pictures of dogs. Figured I am working as a vet-tech might as well get those cute vet scrubs 
Ginger is very tiny and I figured no one would really know how small she was unless I was holding her. I am talking to the vets now trying to figure out if I can even spay her.
Thanks guys 
Jessica


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

You look lovely chimamma, and so does your sister, I love weddings


----------



## maureen

Very nice picture Chimama. I like seeing pics of people almost as much as seeing the pups.

Your picture was really cute too, Jessica. What a fun uniform. I have to wear all white where work (very boring!).


----------



## KB

*alright this is what I am talking about...put your mug shots up there people, dont be shy  *


----------



## maureen

You guys are adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CuddleMeChi

I HATE having my pic taken but here goes nothing. LOL>>>> Hubby's face is blacked out because he would freak if his pic was posted anywhere!


----------



## CuddleMeChi

LOL... I guess it was fate because it wouldn't post.

WHEWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :wave:


----------



## KB

CuddleMeChi said:


> LOL... I guess it was fate because it wouldn't post.
> 
> WHEWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :wave:


KNOCK it off and try again!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

you guys make such a cute family


----------



## Kari

Noah, your little Alex is a doll! She's very cute, like the Gerber baby. :wink:


----------



## PrattFamily

i must say that i think that you are all beautiful, and for those odd balls you are also very handsome....


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

wow.................pratt family , you are totally not what i imagined :wink: you are so pretty and your eskie is totally cute can I see a pic of hjim now Im not sure what sort of dogs they are but he looks such a ball of fluff..............and tinker is so tiny seeing her in your arms :wave:


----------



## PrattFamily

btw the dates are wrong on the pictures, i haven't reset the time on it when i put the batteries in . lol. sorry


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

andrew is so cute..................do they get on or do they fight :?:


----------



## PrattFamily

oh they love eachother SO much, they play all day long. Tug-o-war with alllll the toys. lol. its cute, Andrew is really gentle with her, her on the other hand, she trys to bite his mouth and cheeks... but she dosen't hurt him. 
They gang up on the kitty too. . . and when Aries (kitty)starts messing with tinkerbell andrew gets in and beats up the cat, and vice versa. lol. It is really cute. I think they get along so well, because they get equal love, and attention.  and we introduced them as puppies.


----------



## Kelly

Imkari, What is your Tattoo of? My husband is a Tattoo artist, he works at Inkbox in New Orleans. I have a tat on my lower back That I think I have a pic of on here,just don't know how to post it. I would post a pic of myself but I currently don't have hair. I just finished chemo 2 mths ago and my hair is slowly growing back in. It takes soooooo long!!!!!!!!!! So i'll get back to this thread w/ a picture when I don't look like an orangatang (how exactly do you spell that??? you know the monky lol?) Right now the little bit I have stands straight up, it's so funny.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

wow.................everyones so young :wave:


----------



## maureen

I'm so glad to see more people posting pics. Prattfamily, you guys are much younger than i expected, I was thinking a middle agead couple.Lol!
Your puppies are so cute. And Bex, great picture, too. Looks like you were having a pretty good time. I haven't seen a pic of Pekoe yet, I'll have to look back through the posts. And Tattdangel, hope you're feeling well.


----------



## Daltonsmom

her is one its not to good its of me holding kaylee!! she is my baby!!
here are more still not very good!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

wow..................you look like a model, what sort of dog is kaylee.............she looks like a chi too me...............she is so cute :wave:


----------



## nevilleismybaby

I think that it's cool that everyone is posting pics too!!! I like putting faces to all of the posts!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

you aint old auggies mom.............  its nice to have a mixture of people here, I love your glasses nevillesmom they are well funky


----------



## Auggies Mom

Thanks ozzys mom.Some days I feel older than others. She looks cute in those glasses but I would look like an idiot in them. I was going to post a picture of my husband and Auggie but he would kill me. :lol: :lol:


----------



## colleen13

auggie is SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## Auggies Mom

auggie thanks you


----------



## nevilleismybaby

I like my glasses too hehe :glasses7: I think it's good to have a mixture of all ages.....It wouldn't be as fun if everyone was the same age....


----------



## Kelly

imkari, it's a beautiful tattoo. Hope you don't mind but I pm'ed you


----------



## maureen

Nice pictures, the80sgracy. Yuki is a cutie.
We love seeing pics of chi people.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

hi shannyn

great pics, welcome to the group look forward to getting to know you better


----------



## Kari

Hi shannyn, my friend has a Chihuahua/Yorkie as well. She looks very similar to your Mokka. Welcome!


----------



## Kelly

HI Shannyn, I love your doggie, so cute! I used to have a yorkie years ago, I turned out to be allergic to it's fur for some reason so I had to find him a new home


----------



## nevilleismybaby

Hi and welcome to the group shannyn! :wave: I know what you mean about dogs being snugglers..... Neville walks around all day long waiting for someone to go to bed so he can cuddle!


----------



## Vala

Well, here is me!    

*oops...my picture is gone..since no one said anything I figure it was too bad to be posted*


----------



## Debi

OMG i just looked at all these pictures...Everyone is sooo beautiful... I hope it isn't a requirement to be pretty to chat here LOL cuz if it is I would get booted off.....wow u all r sooo pretty I am sooo jealous.....


----------



## Daltonsmom

I have new pics!they are a heck of alot better than before!


----------



## funkydancer3

its is soooooooo COOOOL to see everyone     and put a face to all the posts KEEP EM COMING, :wink:


----------



## sara_esperanza

*i'm new, but here i am..*

me and my baby


----------



## tinalicious

Everybody here is so pretty . . . it's almost scary! Although I'm not exactly a looker, I'll post my picture when I get home (at work right now). Be prepared: my picture might not be suitable for some people! After seeing everyone else's pics . . . I'm going to look horrible!


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo

Well, I guess I'll jump on the band wagon here. Here is a picture of my hubby Trevor and I when we first picked up the boys (Terrible picture it was very early in the am and we had been driving since 3:00 am), and another of myself. We're both 27


----------



## tinalicious

Okay. Here's a picture of my friend and I when we were on our way to Florida a couple of weeks ago. I'm on the left. For anybody who doesn't know me (Which is everybody :wink, here's some info on me:

I'm sixteen.
I live in Kentucky.
I'm half Cherokee and half Caucasion.
I have braces, so my teeth are not really that nasty, moldy color. Hehe.
My Chi, Elle, is now ten weeks old.


----------



## Kari

*for sillymom*

Sillymom suggested in another post that we put up our pics, so I thought I'd bring this one up again.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

great idea kari and sillymom - we have alot of new members and we want to see your faces


----------



## Peppy's Mum

Just saw this thread. Think its a good idea so ill post one, well actually 2 
These pics are a bit old but I look pretty much the same


----------



## xavier32178

Wow....am I the only guy on this forum :glasses7: I will post some pics with my new puppy as soon as I get her next month :thumbup: 

till then here is a little bit about myself........

name: Jason
age: 27
location: Galloway, OH
Job: business owner(Vending)
Interests: Motorcycles, PC Gaming, boating, Dogs, Cats


----------



## sillymom

Oh Love this thread!! My hubby called a little while ago and told me to hurry and shower so we can go to lunch, well, I clicked on this thread and have been here forever it seems, I love it! Now he is going to call any minute and what should I say? I am not ready cuz I am reading posts? :shock: Oh, I know! Lola acted like she needed to potty so I have been sitting outside w/her trying to wait patiently!! he, he!!!!!

I really am gonna work on my pics tonight and try to post, I am telling you I am a hottie! Oh, I am just kidding!! I swear I am!! I am old compared to most of you though! 
A little about me too:
I am 37
I am a stay at home mom (the kids are in school, I feel a little guilty!! But not too much, he, he!!!)
I have 3 daughters 18, 17, and 11
I have a handsome husband
I love boating, cooking, reading, and lately coming to this sight!! Anyone ever take their chi boating? I need to get a life jacket for my Lola.
Ok, I will post a pic, I promise!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

there are a couple of guys on here xavier - we have jon who needs to post a pic of himself too 

cant wait to see your pic and you hot momma sillymom aswell :wave: 

:wave:


----------



## dicee

*The baby of the house*

My Princess


----------



## xavier32178

ozzysmom said:


> there are a couple of guys on here xavier - we have jon who needs to post a pic of himself too
> 
> cant wait to see your pic and you hot momma sillymom aswell :wave:
> 
> :wave:



cool...not that I would mind being the only guy in a group of girls :headbang:


----------



## xavier32178

should have a pic up soon :wink:


----------



## PrissyDior

Well you people already know what I look like from my avatar, but here I am with my beau of (over 3 years). This was taken on August 3rd (our 3 year ann). I am 19 and my beau is 23.


----------



## ilovemychi's

The first pic is of my husband and I getting married in Cuba and the other is my husband and Chile....thanks everyone for sharing your pics!!!


----------



## ilovemychi's

Well...sorry about that guys....but here goes again..... :wave:


----------



## ilovemychi's

I will try one more time....sorry guys??? But I don't know what is going on??


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

chile you look beautiful and novato you and your baby are very cute....


----------



## Dolgad

Wow! I really enjoyed going through this topic - I really like all the pics!
It's very nice to "see" the people you are speaking with on the board.
So here is me and my Pupa (when we got her) - she looks a bit like yokie, but she is a Chi/poodle mix


----------



## dicee

You and Pupa are beautiful! How old is she? Keep sending pics as she grows up.


----------



## Kari

You all are very pretty and handsome! :wink: 

Dicee, Barbie is getting sooo big. I remember when you first got her. Don't they grow so fast?!?


----------



## mayhim

well, we just got a chi pup yesterday. my mother-in-law bought it for my daughter's b-day. i'll post some pics either tomorrow or by the end of this week. 

here's a little about me. my name is Chris, been married for 3 years. we have a 2 year old daughter, and another kid due mid may. i'm in the US Air Force, stationed in Tucson, AZ. this is my first toy dog, but my wife has had toys previosly. and for some reason, shoe(princess, the chi) really doesn't like to leave my side. ok, thats all for now. am i now the 4th male on here? kinda funny actually.

and here is a pic of Princess, my daughter named her. she's going thru a princess phase, if you can't tell.


----------



## mayhim

ok, uploading it is not working. so i'll figure it out tomrrow or sometime. i have to go to bed as we have to take princess into the vet in the morning. for the curtisy check up.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

hi mayhim and welcome princess sounds adorable - cantwait to see pics - why dont you go along to the newbie section and introduce your self there :wave:


----------



## Jon

I'll post my pic soon :wave:


----------



## dicee

Yes Imkari Barbie has grown SO much. People think I'm crazy when I tell them she's huge. Because she is still small compared to most animals. She is still about 3 to 3.5 pounds. But I Love her so much and more everdyday. I have fallen in love with the Chi breed.


----------



## dicee

I looked kinda "like get on with it", but my husband takes ten minutes to take a pic :angry4: :banghead: :tongue6: ain10:


----------



## Jon

my pic's too big to post :evil:  it says the max size is 70KB


----------



## colliechimom

me and me with my son Koby


----------



## kiwi love

I am glad everyone has started this thread up again. It is nice to put a face to a name and chi. We have so many new members lately its nice to know who are chatting with.


----------



## Jon

O.k, well this is me taken in Santorini, Greece 2004 and I had a chocolate cake and a banana milkshake (not a very good pic I must admit but it was nice with the ship behind me lol) Thanks xavier32178 for you help :wave:
But I'm not sure if the pic will appear :? no it says that the pic is still too big :evil:


----------



## xavier32178

Jonathan here is the 3 pics I sent you in that reply email.....I am guessing you took the pic you had sent me instead of saving the 3 attachments I sent....so go ahead and save the size you want and repost it.....let me know when you have the one you want saved because I need to remove the pics from my friends ftp after you save it :wink: 

Jonathan's pic for his post above


----------



## Kari

Jonathan, you are so young!! And quite handsome!


----------



## xavier32178

Yeah he is a handsome guy 8) I would almost bet he's the forums youngest member :wink:


----------



## sillymom

You are such a handsome young man!! You seem so smart too!! You look like my brother when he was a kid, he has red hair too and let me tell you the lady's always thought he was pretty cute!! :wink:


----------



## Kelly

Jonathan! You are such a cutie! I remember in another post you said you kinda look like Ron Weasly and you sorta do!


----------



## Jon

OMG!!! I look like a complete wierdo in the pic  I was just drinking a banana milkshake and eating a chocolate cake but my dad wanted to make a picture of me with the ship behind me lol well now you know what I look like but I will try and post a better one soon, Thanks Jason for your help :wave:


----------



## Jon

thanks for the nice comments I'm blushing lol


----------



## xavier32178

np bro :wink:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

jonny - nice picture you look really cute - he is very mature for 13 and he has always been very intelligent for his age - you know when he was 8 or 9 he knew his mom loved Titanic the film so he sat in his room and listened to the celine dion my heart will go on and then played it on the piano perfectly with no music sheet just from keep listening to it - he is the bestest cousin in the world, well he is like my brother really :wave:


----------



## Jon

thanks clare  Your like a sister to me aswell  Love you loads, Jonnie xxx :love7: I still know the celion dion song off by heart


----------



## sillymom

Your cousins? :shock: I didn't know that!! Well, you both are lucky to have eachother and you both love chi's, that is so great!!


----------



## maureen

I didn't know you were a red head Jonathan! My daughter Maggie has red hair also. What a nice picture, great background, too.

Everyones pictures are really nice. Keep them coming.


----------



## Mia

ok well this is for the other male forum members who might be feelin lonely, this is chris the sites admin, he fixes the technical stuff. he sed im not allowed topost pictures of him.... so shhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!
chris has learnt alot from keeks like how to keep cool in the sun :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

awwww mia chris looks like he loves keeks so much...............chris you great big softie :lol:


----------



## my3angels

LOL great pics!!! You got yourself two cuties Mia, I am so jealous 8)


----------



## maureen

I totally agree with Angel


----------



## KB

Great pics Mia.........I guessed Chris loves Keeks how can u not??


----------



## Kari

What cute pics! Mia, Keeks is getting sooo big. She doesn't look like a puppy anymore!


----------



## chi_luv

ok ok, i hate the way i look so dont laf! lols. i cant believe i am doing this.. neways, i am the one on the right and thats jenny on the left shes my best mate and my delta nu sister :roll: if you have watched legally blonde you will know what i mean
p.s im not male so i dont knw why i have posted it in here coz it says this is the male bit or summet... ahh well here we go
p.s hope you dont puke after seeing this piccie


----------



## MY3SONS

Dont be so hard on yourself CHI_LUV I think your very pretty.


----------



## xavier32178

I 2nd that :hello1:


----------



## colleen13

yeah don't be so hard on yourself! i HIDE pictures of myself when i was your age. 

you're beautiful. don't let anyone tell you differently.


----------



## dicee

You are all beautiful and I love to see the pictures and the puppies and the countries where everyone comes from. What joy! Others of all ages and nationalities who are chi nuts. ccasion5:


----------



## colliechimom

you are very pretty chi_luv!


----------



## chi_luv

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww thanks! you are all such sweet things! i think that you are all fab!! i think you are all beautiful aswell


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

which one is you sarah I am no good at left and right - are you with the blonde hair or brown hair - you are both very very pretty anyways :wave: 

lol..............what do you mean male bit :?:


----------



## chi_luv

on the right i am. me hair looks dead brown on there  but it lighter now coz i have been in the sun


----------



## Zabet

Guess which one I am


----------



## Kari

I'm going to guess the one on the right. But both are very pretty! Are you sisters?


----------



## xavier32178

God Bless Canada :twisted: sorry thats the guy in me talking :lol: my guess is the girl on the right :wink:


----------



## KB

xavier32178 said:


> I 2nd that :hello1:


 I third that chi luv!!


----------



## Zabet

LOL I can't figure out if I should answer by my left or the pics left. so I'm the one in the skirt. The other girl is my roomate kerry we're not sisters but shes my brothers, girlfriends sister. Funny the girlfriend (allison) and I always get mistaken for sisters but no one has ever done that with Kerry


----------



## xavier32178

Zabet said:


> LOL I can't figure out if I should answer by my left or the pics left. so I'm the one in the skirt. The other girl is my roomate kerry we're not sisters but shes my brothers, girlfriends sister. Funny the girlfriend (allison) and I always get mistaken for sisters but no one has ever done that with Kerry


Well you are pretty cute If you don't mind an old man of 26 saying so :wink:


----------



## Zabet

Well I know I don't look it but I'm 22. And 26 is not old by any standards


----------



## xavier32178

Zabet said:


> Well I know I don't look it but I'm 22. And 26 is not old by any standards


Thanks 8)


----------



## chi_luv

awwww i think your dead pretty! i think everyone is on here


----------



## sillymom

*I am trying so hard to post pics!*

Hope this works, and please understand, I am the mom, I do all the picture taking pretty much! There weren't many of just me!!! Ok, it is telling to "Close all open bbCode tags"??? Huh??? I am just gonna give up!! :?


----------



## sillymom

OH GOD IT WORKED!! That is a HUGE picture and I really don't look that deformed, at least I don't think!!
By the way, the ring is a pretty "mom" ring that my Step sons gave me. So I guess they had to take my picture!! Now I need to post more of my sweet Lola, NOT me!!!!! :wink:


----------



## sillymom

*He, He, He!!! This is fun!*

NOPE NO MORE OF ME!!! Lola coming up NEXT!!!
I had to post a pic for us "older" people!!! :wink: 
Sorry, just having fun here!!!


----------



## Kari

Hey sillymom you're very pretty, I pictured you different for some reason.  Aren't you the one who said you were gonna dig up an old Baywatch picture and post it?


----------



## sillymom

Awwww thanks Imkari, about Baywatch, yes that was me. Now do you remember. I used to be the one running down the beach at the beginning of each episode, I think a few of the others, like Pamela, were a little jelous and well that has alot to do with why we are not on the air now. :wink:


----------



## Kari

sillymom said:


> Awwww thanks Imkari, about Baywatch, yes that was me. Now do you remember. I used to be the one running down the beach at the beginning of each episode, I think a few of the others, like Pamela, were a little jelous and well that has alot to do with why we are not on the air now. :wink:


Yeah, and do you remember I was the one with the long brown hair?


----------



## chi_luv

i think your dead pretty sillymom.


----------



## Harley's Mama

*Harley's Mama*

Here we go.


----------



## KB

*Re: See I am normal!!*



sillymom said:


> Lets delete the last one please?? :? I know my eyes are closed, but it is the only one I have that looks like me!! :lol: Plus I like posting pics now!! He!! Now I am gonna go find Lola and be a photographer tonight!!


 Im confused by your message I will delete it if u want!


----------



## chi_luv

ok here is another one wid my tiara on. i dont really like it myself lols but here goes...


----------



## KB

You look like a princess!!!!!!!! STOP being so down on your pics ok!! :wave:


----------



## chi_luv

aww thanks! ok soz i just dont really like meself hehe but neways, i have to so i like myself! :lol:


----------



## KB

LOVE YOURSELF! Hold your head high...............


----------



## chi_luv

heehee yeppers!!! agree Kemo's mamma!


----------



## KB

thatta girl!!

as long as you hold your head high and not your nose! :wink:


----------



## chi_luv

aww way! i have never heard that in my life! lols i like t


----------



## Kelly

Chi luv I too think you are very pretty.


----------



## Lady&trampsmom

.....  i look like a goth in the second pic hahaha


----------



## xavier32178

Welcome Harley's Mom :wave:


----------



## maureen

Great pictures everyone. Not a bad looking one in the bunch.
Welcome Harley's Mom.


----------



## Harley's Mama

Thank you! :wave:


----------



## chi_luv

thanks everyone. MrSnugglesMummy i think goths are cool infact i really like my brothers friend and hes a goth  
Harley's Mama welcome to the forum!


----------



## Harley's Mama

Thank you


----------



## chi_luv

no problem i hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## MammaDog

ok this is the only pic I could find of me taken about 6 months ago... My hair is no longer red, more of a dark brown now. I will be 30 in Jan, this is my youngest son in the pic, I have 4 kids. And talk about a bad hair day.... LOL you know it's bad when you just say to heck with it and pull it all up....


----------



## Kelly

You're very pretty and your little guy is a cutie!


----------



## Kari

Mammadog, you are very pretty. Not bad hair for a bad hair day! :wave:


----------



## MammaDog

well thank you, you two are very kind. I'll have to dust off the old camera and have a new one taken, maybe even one with all the kids and animals.... wonder if that will fit on here... :lol: 

MD


----------



## maureen

It's fun to see all the chi people, and their families.


----------



## chi_luv

aww i think your pretty. so is your little baby boy


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~

Here is a pic of me and Cookie. I look awful because my husband and I had just played tennis for about an hour and a half. It is quite hot here in Florida still


----------



## stelun

Cookiesmom you don't look awful!
That's a nice picture! 
Cookie seems to enjoy having you hold him....so cute!


----------



## chidawl

this is my 8 week old chihuahua puppy, daisy. i got her a few days ago! she is quite a handful! my husband and i just adore her. 









and this is me. my name is lala! i'm new here to the forums today!


----------



## Kari

Oh shush Cookiesmom, you look good! Cookie is so handsome, he does look like he enjoys being held!


----------



## Kurrazie

Okay, consider I don't have my Chi yet.. I can't take a picture of her and me, so I guess this one will do! Oh.. and I won't be a blonde for long, my birthday is coming up and thats sorta my present.. I'm going to be a dark brown


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

your long hair is beautiful kurrazie - I think it will look great brown, cookies mom you look fab and cookie looks so tiny with you holding him, lala you and daisy are very cute too you have lovely eyes - and daisy is just the cutest


----------



## chi_luv

welcome to the forum chidawl. i think your all lovely!


----------



## MammaDog

You all look great! I'm glad this thread was started, and everyone seems to keep it going. It is nice to put a face with the Chi.  

MD


----------



## jesseka

*HAHA here is me and my chi!*

Here's mine and my fiancee and teh angel ...be kind :wink:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

ooh jesseka - you make such a lovely family - :wave:


----------



## sillymom

Oh my gosh, I didn't realize so many more people posted their pictures! That is great, it is so fun to see who you are talking to!! What a great looking bunch we are!! 
Kemo's Mamma, yes please, if you are able to delete one of those, that would be great. I am sorry, I didn't see your reply till now. Thank you.
Chi_luv, may I say, that you are so darn adorably cute and please don't be down on yourself like you are. I am telling you that if you keep that up, you will believe it as an adult and that will really reflect on the way you live your life, don't do that to yourself!! When I looked at your picture, I said "Oh, who is the very pretty girl??" I really did!!


----------



## Mia

ive made this post a sticky so it remains at the top of the forum. its so strange when youve bin chatting with people for so long and you suddenly see their picture, its great that everyones sharing makes you feel you know people better when you can put a face to the words
mia
x


----------



## Anna68

*me*

Okay, I must say, that I absolutely hate getting my picture taken. I like to TAKE them of other people. This photo was taken last weekend at a pony club banquet with my dd. (who was attempting to flee) :roll: Like her mom I guess!


----------



## Kurrazie

Got my hair done, no longer a blonde! I'll post a picture below just if everyone is curious. 

It looks black, but is really dark dark brown. It should fade after a couple washes.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

wow kurrazie - it really suits you makes you look alot more mature :wave:


----------



## Kelly

Vey pretty Kurrazie and Anna.


----------



## chi_luv

first i want to say that you all look brill!! and Kurrazie i think your hair looks dead nice!!!


----------



## czarina

*Re: me*



Anna68 said:


> Okay, I must say, that I absolutely hate getting my picture taken. I like to TAKE them of other people. This photo was taken last weekend at a pony club banquet with my dd. (who was attempting to flee) :roll: Like her mom I guess!



What does DD mean? Is that her name or does it stand for something else because I think I have seen other people using DD here before...


----------



## czarina

Oh, and here is a picture of my boyfriend and I, but this picture is over a year old.


----------



## Boogaloo

*Re: me*



czarina said:


> What does DD mean? Is that her name or does it stand for something else because I think I have seen other people using DD here before...


DD = Dear Daughter
DH = Dear Husband
etc.


----------



## Kurrazie

thankies guys.  im glad u like!


----------



## colleen13

ok guys, i finally was able to scan a pic of me and my boyfriend rick. all i had on my computer were zoey pictures! :lol:


----------



## TeresaAnn20

Here is a Picture of me I hate Pictures :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

you are both beautiful


----------



## colleen13

thanks ozzysmom


----------



## chi_luv

you both look brill!!


----------



## my3angels

I have also had a change in hair color. Went from blond to a dark brown/red color. Dont know if I really like it. My sister was goofing around with her camera when she took these. She is still trying to figure out how to keep the pics from getting fuzzy. I never like how I look in pictures but here you go.


----------



## stelun

Jessica, I think you really look good with that hair color!


----------



## Kelly

Jess, you and Ginger are both so cute!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

jess you look lovely - i cant believe how tiny ginger is


----------



## KB

ozzysmom said:


> - i cant believe how tiny ginger is


WOW me neither!


----------



## Kari

I was going to say the same thing about Ginger, she is tiny! I really like your new hair color too Jessica!

Colleen and TeresaAnn you are both pretty as well!!


----------



## my3angels

Thanks! I just realized that there are a ton more member pics that I have not seen yet. So to those of you who added great pics!!!! (took me like 10 minutes to go though this thread again...lol)

My sister wanted to show her friends a pic of Ginger being held to show just how small she is b/c I guess they dont beleive she is as small as she really is. Easier to tell her size when she is being held.


----------



## Nat

*Nat--Flea's buddy.*

Hi all! Thought I would add my mug to the mix! This is me @ a friend's wedding last month (the fellah beside me is a co-worker pal). I don't usually show up on film, so this is a rare ocassion for all of us!  hah!

Nice to e-SEE all of you!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

nat you are very beautiful :wave:


----------



## jo

okay lets see if I can post my pic. oh well my pic is too big and I dont know how to get it smaller can anyone send it for me. I would appreciate it.



Thanks


----------



## Kari

jo said:


> okay lets see if I can post my pic. oh well my pic is too big and I dont know how to get it smaller can anyone send it for me. I would appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I can do it if you'd like. Just e-mail it to me and I'll resize it for you. :wave:


----------



## rachael7

I thought I would join in and post a picture of Lola and myself. I didn't realize that Lola was such a popular name for Chi's! I believe I counted at least 2 other Lola's here on the board  This picture was taken this past May. My hair is straightened in it, it is generally very curly and Lola is bigger now.


----------



## Kelly

Everyone is so pretty!


----------



## Kari

*Jo's Pics*

I am posting these pics for Jo. This is her and her chi CJ.


----------



## Sassy

*Me -*

'Tis me....


----------



## Kelly

Ya'll are both very pretty! We have 1 good looking group of people don't we?


----------



## stelun

tattdangel said:


> Ya'll are both very pretty! We have 1 good looking group of people don't we?


I really agree!! :wink:


----------



## colleen13

tattdangel said:


> Ya'll are both very pretty! We have 1 good looking group of people don't we?


i totally agree too!!  :thumbup:


----------



## kiwi love

I think everyones pictures are great :lol: . It's so nice to put a face with a name and a chi.


----------



## SC

You all are so nice looking! 8) I love putting a name with a face and a chi too so I guess I'll add mine.  This is me with my newest addition Callie Bear.


----------



## LisaNotLiza

ooooo I can't believe I never noticed this thread! Looks like it's been going on for quite a while now. Everybody looks so good!

Hmmffff I have no chihuahua *yet ***sigh**  So, a boring chi-less pic will do, I guess.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

you are both very pretty :wave:


----------



## Kristin

*Here I am *

I don't have too many pictures of myself, but I'm sure some good ones will get taken sooner or later lol.


----------



## Kristin

*More...*

And here's the rest of em lol


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

pink princess you have such a cute family :wave:


----------



## Kristin

Thank you  I'm quite proud of them myself


----------



## sillymom

Oh I love this thread, ya know I have to admit I am glad everyone on here is normal, you always here about the weirdos on the internet and this seems like a "normal everyday" kinda place w/REAL people!!! Does that make sense or not??? We are a great looking bunch, oh and can we post one if we get better looking over time?? He,he!! I am so kidding! :wink:


----------



## BlueMo0nz

Woo Hoo! I finally got these pictures down to a kg size that the site will allow! (I was having some difficulties  )

This is such a great thread! I am suprised to see so many young faces. (I just turned 20 - The tiny chi is my b-day gift!) Everyone is so beautiful too!

Ok, so in one picture I am holding Cody, a 2.5 yr old chihuahua mix rescue. He weighs 8.5 lbs. In the other I am holding Amber my new chihuahua girl who is 1.5 yrs and weighs 3.2 lbs.


----------



## chi_luv

you are all fab


----------



## Kurrazie

is it just my computer -- or are like almost all these pictures NOT showing up!  I didnt get a chance to look at all of ya!


----------



## Kari

Kurrazie said:


> is it just my computer -- or are like almost all these pictures NOT showing up!  I didnt get a chance to look at all of ya!


Sometimes it takes awhile for the pics to show up. If they don't, try refreshing the page.


----------



## Kurrazie

Yeah, i have, they are all X's..
Well, most I think -- The ones at the beginning were and still are doing that :S But the ones above are fine :S


----------



## joebeans

Ok I will be brave, I hate having my picture taken, but here is one of me lovin on my lil josé


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

you and jose are both very pretty


----------



## Lady&trampsmom

ok here is my sons pic sorry he made me take it while i was taking mr snuggles pics so i might as well post it look at this lil cheeky face HES MEANT TO BE PRETTY ILL llollol


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Ok Guys I have scrolled through all the pages on this post and found about 5 pages full of red crosses where pics used to be - I want new pics of everyone - you thought youd all get away with it didnt you - well no I want your mugs back up pronto :lol: 

ok ok I am a culprit too so I will be attaching a blurred pic of myself and remmeber the camera adds 10 pounds (but im sure its more like 3 stone)

right I will put a new post and name and shame all those memebers who need to put a nice new pic up here

thanks guys love you all :lol:  :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

ps I promise I will get a better pic up soon :wave:


----------



## maureen

I think you took a beautiful picture, Clare! Very similar to you're old one except I think you were wearing your nurse uniform last time. 


OK everyone, time to refresh


----------



## Kari

O.K. this is me and my daughter Alex. It isn't a very good pic at all, I have no make-up on (not unusual for me  ) but it is very recent, about 1 week old. Alex is dressed in her princess outfit with her blanket cape on so she can fly  . She is in the middle of saying 'cheese' so that's why she has such a funny face. I'll post a better pic when I get one. BTW, yes that is a nose ring and a lip ring. I love them. :wink:


----------



## KB

ok here I am..............CLARE. I try to keep my pics cleared out so I dont lose track but here is the same one. I dont have any new ones. I havent changed either so.............LOL


----------



## joebeans

You are very pretty, I love those glasses on you! Kemo is such a little stud muffin!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Kari and victoria - you are both so pretty and your little girl kari look so much like you :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

wow anna you are really pretty this is so neat I forgot what everyone looked like - your hair is so shiny anna


----------



## Peppy's Mum

Ok, my name wasnt on the list but Ive got some recent pics of me so i thought id post it anyway  
This was taken just over 3 weeks ago on my 18th.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

you are so very pretty aswell - you remind me alot of Sandra Bullock


----------



## Peppy's Mum

I get told that alot ozzysmom. Thanks


----------



## Roxy

*Newbie Pix*

Roxy n' Reggie. This was at Roxy's first birthday.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

you both look so sweet thats a great pic - is your name reggie


----------



## joebeans

Wow, everyone is alot younger than I had pictured!!


----------



## KB

Thanks


----------



## Kari

I am so proud to be a member of such a lovely group of people, everyone is so pretty. :wink: 

Ozzysmom, thanks, I get told she looks like me all the time. I love it. Sometimes I think she might be my clone  . She acts just like me too.


----------



## Kelly

Yay, new pics! You are all beautiful, Kari, Alex is a doll and Victoria, I love your glasses!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

kelly we need a new pic of you :wink:


----------



## MandiB

Michael and Amanda


----------



## Kari

What a sweet couple! You are very pretty Amanda and I have to say your fiance is quite a handsome guy! :wink:


----------



## Kurrazie

Aww thats so true, lol the guy reminded me of somone off of simple plan for a second, hottie! :lol:


----------



## MandiB

yes, I'm very lucky...he's also a great guy.


----------



## Owned

Okay, I'll play.  

EDIT*

New picture. I like this one better.


----------



## MandiB

you're both very pretty


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Mandi - you and your beau make such a beautiful couple and owned you and your daughter are very pretty - you would think you were sisters  :wave:


----------



## BlueMo0nz

I thought I would include a picture of my BF Chris. (After all he is the reason I have a chi!- He got me her for my 20th B-day).

This is a picture of us before going off to the highschool senior ball. That dress was so pretty. You can't see the best part which is at the bottom it does two layers of big scalloping with beads that dangle...kind of hard to explain.

Anyways that was almost 2 years ago (Wow! It doesn't feel that long!). But he looks the same. I think I do too except I weigh a little more. There are more recent pics of me holding my chi on earlier pages.

Not a great pic of Chris. For such a cute guy he is extremely unphotogenic.


----------



## Jon

LOL this is me, I am 13 do you think I look like the teenager type :lol:


----------



## Jon

ozzysmom said:


> ps I promise I will get a better pic up soon :wave:


Clare, its time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we need another pic of you............ha ha!!!!! caught you out :toothy7: :booty: Jonnie x


----------



## maureen

Bluemoonz, you and your boyfriend are a very cute couple.

Jonathan, you are a very cute teenager. I bet you have oodles of girls chasing after you.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

bluemoonz you and your partenr are very cute - he is lovely looking  

Jonny you are adorable as ever :wave:


----------



## Jon

maureen said:


> Bluemoonz, you and your boyfriend are a very cute couple.
> 
> Jonathan, you are a very cute teenager. *I bet you have oodles of girls chasing after you*.


lol, I do :wink:


----------



## sillymom

We have such good looking people on here!! Jonathon, you are so handsome, you just wait till you are in your 20's you will be having girls in line!!!
Blumoons, I have daughters your age and they are beautiful too, but you really looks so much older!! I thought you were about 25! Do you model? you are really a pretty girl and your boyfriend is cute too.


----------



## sillymom

Ok Owned, you can't tell who is the daughter in your pic!!! Wow, lucky girl!!
MandiB, I love your perfect teeth!!!! Such pretty people on here!!


----------



## Kari

*Hey, you know who's getting away with not posting a pic???? VALA!!!!! Come on you have to do it too!!!*


----------



## Vala

:shock: huh?who?....who's that??? :scratch:


----------



## Kari

Yeah, you got caught!!!


----------



## absolethe

You can find lots of pics of me, my dogs, etc. on my website...

There's always a possibility in the future that these links might change, but they might last longer than an attachment.

None of these are actually particularly recent.

Me with my Aunt's chihuahua, Cricket, when she was a puppy. 
This was the Chi that started my obsession.








http://www.virtualrevolution.net/zbin/cricket_08.jpg


Me with my boyfriend on my birthday ummm.... 
I turned 20... so... nearly 2 yrs ago.








http://www.virtualrevolution.net/zbin/enviro08.jpg


Me with Jacqueline Carey at Dragon*Con this summer.
Being a fangirl (so embarassing)...I love her books.








http://www.virtualrevolution.net/zbin/menjc.jpg


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

I cant see them absoluthe - just red crosses


----------



## Jon

yeah same here.


----------



## absolethe

Stupid server stupid regular expressions stupid mod_rewrite. That was a big pain in the butt.

Server wiped my .htaccess that I had set up the way I wanted.


----------



## Vala

imkari said:


> Yeah, you got caught!!!


   fine, fine..i'll try to get one this week I still don't know this things you call cam-e-ras?? :scratch:


----------



## KB

vala444 said:


> fine, fine..i'll try to get one this week I still don't know this things you call cam-e-ras?? :scratch:


 Nice try honey but it aint workin!! :lol:


----------



## Kurrazie

Picture of Sera & I

Because I deleted the other two I had posted. Unfortunatly im not likeing my dark brown hair as much as I did when I got it and am going back to blonde adventually 










(I love this picture, if you can see Sera's expression! :lol: Bad quality cam, its a shame! )


----------



## BlueMo0nz

Sera is so cute! And I like the brown hair!

Maybe you could try going light brown with some blonde highlights
or you could go dirty blonde- very light brown with some platinum highlights. Why just try the two extremes of blonde and brunette?


----------



## Kurrazie

Lol good idea


----------



## this_natalie

Wendy, remember when I had brown hair with blonde streaks?


----------



## Kari

Vala?!?!?! We're waiting!!!


----------



## Kari

Annnnndddd..... I have thought of someone else not posting their pic...... STELUN!!!!!

(Unless I missed it  )


----------



## Vala

I promise you'll have one before december is over


----------



## czarina

*Sorry for so many... *

This is me, taken about a month ago.









This is me again with my boyfriend's dogs, and this was taken in the summer.









This is my boyfriend Jeff.


----------



## Kari

Wow! Is that a Great Dane? He is huge!

And you are so pretty! :wink:


----------



## czarina

imkari said:


> Wow! Is that a Great Dane? He is huge!
> 
> And you are so pretty! :wink:


Yeah, she is. She weighs the same as I do, give or take a couple pounds! :shock:


----------



## Kari

She's beautiful! That's another breed I love along with Boston Terriers, Chinese Cresteds, Boxers and Yorkies. (Of course chi's are my favorite)


----------



## ilovesadie

hmm well I guess our photos got deleted...here we are again! Kristin and Nate proud parents of Sadie and Ritz in the beautiful city of Prague


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

kristen you and nate looks so happy - prague sure is a beautiful place :wave:


----------



## Vala

:!:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

vala you sre very pretty it is so nice to put a face too a name :wave:


----------



## maureen

Great pictures of everyone. I agree Clare, it is nice to put a face to the name.( or however that saying goes, lol)


----------



## Boogaloo

OK I changed my picture...this was taken on Friday evening on our way to a Christmas Party. I have stick-straight hair so I was _and still am_ so impressed that I was able to get it to curl a bit for the night out! LOL


----------



## ilovesadie

ozzysmom said:


> kristen you and nate looks so happy - prague sure is a beautiful place :wave:


Thanks! Yes, Prague is definitely beautiful! I would love to go back sometime! =) 

I was looking through the members pics and I was surprised by how young everyone is! You all have beautiful pictures!! :wave:


----------



## Kelly

Anna, Kristen and Vala. You all are so pretty!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

anna your hair looks great I also have poker straight hair and would love to get it to curl - even when I use tongues they drop out after a while as my hair is very heavy and thick - what did you use on yours :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo

My hair is the opposite of yours Clare - it is so thin and fine! Every hair dresser I have ever gone to says wow I've never seen such fine hair. :roll: 

I hairsprayed my hair, then curled it with a curling iron, then sprayed it again and then did not so much as touch it all evening! The hair in that picture is before the Christmas party even started and you can see I don't have much curl left at all considering I curled my whole head. LOL


----------



## Auggies Mom

*Auggies mom off the list*

Ok I have a million pics of Auggie But few of me so took one today to replace the one that went missing. This is me and my little boy on the boat this afternoon


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

you make a lovely couple - auggie is so cute - how does he get on sailing ? :wave:


----------



## Auggies Mom

He seems to like it. He has been more in our sailing dinghy than the real boat. He loves the beach because of all the smells :lol:


----------



## Kari

You are all so pretty!!

And Vala I see you FINALLY got your pic up there! You are a very pretty girl!! :wink:


----------



## Vala

Thanks Kari, yeah finally!  

Auggies mom: That picture is great! He's such a cutie, you guys are a great couple!


----------



## Auggies Mom

Thanks Vala How did I miss yours and Boogaloo pics. They are both great! :wave:


----------



## Sweety

Hi all :wave: 

Just went through all the pics again ... I think I can safely say, we have GOT to be the best lookin forum on the net :wink: 

Soooo many beautiful people ... I'll post up my pic as soon as my boxy hair grows out (had my hair really short and tryin to grow it back, it's in that "AHHHHHHH!!!!!" stage).


----------



## Kari

I thought we were missing a pic of you too!! You better hurry up and grow out that hair, I'll be waiting!! :clock: 

As for box cuts, I know all about those, well bowl cuts anyway. When I was 13 I had the *WORST* bowl cut ever!:evil:


----------



## maureen

Me, Pablo, and Trixie


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

maureen it is so lovely to see you - hi :wave:


----------



## Kari

Maureen, that is such a cute picture, everyone is looking right at the camera. :wink:


----------



## maureen

Great pics of everyone, but therre are still several more Chi People that haven't postad a pic yet. I would love to see more! It is so much fun.


----------



## Kelly

*Myself and Kismet*

This was taken last week :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

kelly you and kismet look so beautiful - your tree is lovely aswell thanks for sharing :wave:


----------



## Kari

Kelly, that is such a cute pic! :wink: I love your tree. I seen some here that have the red looking snow on them, I've never seen that before.


----------



## maureen

Really nice picture. Kismet is adorable.


----------



## Kelly

Thanks,
Kari, here you can get a tree in purple, pink, blue, red...lots of colors. Oh yeah, I even seen them red, white and blue. This is the 1st time I ever got a flocked tree. It came out pretty.


----------



## Myra_Johnny

Here one of me and my son...
It was alomost bedtime so I don't have any makeup on (kinda scary lol)


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

you know who you look like Myra Johnny - natalie Portman out of Star wars - really realy look like her 

your son is a little cutie


----------



## Kelly

You are very pretty and your son is a cutie! :wave:


----------



## Kari

Myra-Johnny, I think you are very pretty! I think girls that look natural are very beautiful. :wink:


----------



## maureen

Geesh you don't need make up!! What a nice pic. Your son is adorable. Cute avatar, too.


----------



## Myra_Johnny

Thanks ... After I had my son I rarely have time for makeup. I was used to NOT being seen without it lol, things change...


----------



## Kari

Myra_Johnny said:


> Thanks ... After I had my son I rarely have time for makeup. I was used to NOT being seen without it lol, things change...


I know just what you mean. I used to wear make-up all of the time but since I was pregnant and had my daughter, I only wear it when I go 'out' or to somewhere nice. My bf says I don't need make-up, he thinks I look pretty without it. :roll:


----------



## Camilla

Ok I decided to be brave and send my pic in..taken Xmas day 2004!


----------



## Camilla

*Me!*

Here it is...


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Camila it is so great to see what you look like - you are very pretty


----------



## Camilla

ozzysmom said:


> Camila it is so great to see what you look like - you are very pretty


Aaawwww...thanks Clare! :wave:


----------



## Richie

Here is my husband and me on our wedding day. We got married on July 2nd this year.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

great pic yum that cake looks good :lol:


----------



## maureen

Beautiful pic, Camilla.
You too, Richie. 
Everyone looks so happy.


----------



## Camilla

That's agret wedding pic Richie!


----------



## PonchosSissy

I posted my pic on here a few months ago, but, unfortunately, the site it was on went bye-bye, and I think my post did, too. :shock: (Or, I could just be being delusional, and I never posted it at all :roll: ).

Anyways, here's my good pic:









And here's my most recent pic:


----------



## Camilla

Sissy...BOTH your pics are lovely...its so nice to see you! :wave:


----------



## PonchosSissy

Thanks.


----------



## Kari

Camilla, Ritchie and Sissy, all of your pics are nice! It's nice to SEE who I am typing with! :wink:


----------



## LittleHead

I don't like showing pictures of me self but...Britney is in them to sort of distract everyone


----------



## jeni200203

heres me and my wonderful soon to be husband tim!  We'll have to get in a picture with ur first "child" ashley soon


----------



## maureen

Great pics LittleHead. Britney really loves you alot.  For some reason I thought you had a white chi.

Jeni, lovely pic of you and your future husband.

Nice pic of you too, Ponchossissy. Do you have red hair?


----------



## stelun

Nice pictures everyone!  

PonchoSissy, you look very young!


----------



## P-Nut

Me and P-Nut's daddy... not the best pic of us but it will do


----------



## Camilla

Its a nice pic...nice to see you!


----------



## tana0297

here is ugly me........


----------



## Camilla

Tana you look lovely! Youre not ugly  Nice to see you and welcome :wave:


----------



## Kari

tana0297 said:


> here is ugly me........


Ugly? Sheesh, obviously you haven't seen ugly before :lol: . You are very pretty!!! :wink:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

tana you are lovely :wave:


----------



## Kelly

Great pictures everyone. it's so nice to see what everybody looks like


----------



## xXKatXx

This is me!


----------



## Kari

Hi, you are pretty! My brothers name is T.J. Well actually Thomas Joe but has always been called T.J.


----------



## Kari

*Another pic.....*

I guess this is a better pic of me? This is me and my beautiful sister on Christmas. She is now 17 weeks pregnant and I think she totally has 'The Glow'. Don't you think? :wave:


----------



## Kelly

Kari, you and your sister are both so pretty!


----------



## Camilla

Kari you two look lovely...and yes, your sis does have the glow!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Kari you and your sister look so similar - you are both beautiful and she definately has the glow


----------



## Kari

Thanks guys! Everyone always tells us we look so much alike. They usually know we are sisters before we even tell them. :wink:


----------



## tana0297

Thanks everyone for your nice welcome............great to be here and get to know all of you! :wave:


----------



## Vala

imkari said:


> Thanks guys! Everyone always tells us we look so much alike. They usually know we are sisters before we even tell them. :wink:


  You guys look like twins! Great picture! :wink:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

*This is Lori AKA Kj's Chihuahuas*

Here I am


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Hi Lori - you are very pretty - so nice to put a face to a name :wave:


----------



## Camilla

Great to see you Lori! :wave:


----------



## stelun

Kari, you and your sister are both pretty and I think you really look a lot alike!


----------



## Kari

Thanks again guys! I think we look alot alike and everyone says we act alike too except she sorta has a hot temper :lol: . We are best friends and always do things together, I am very lucky to have such a great friendship in my sister.

Lori, you are very pretty, you've got beautiful eyes. :wink:


----------



## maureen

I want to see more member pics!


----------



## christalb

*dont laugh*

First picture is of me with my boys, and yes my middle son hates pictures as u can tell. We are at Santas Villiage, just in case someone thought we were in jail or something silly. lol I had to take this picture of myself, and I just happened to have no make-up on!


----------



## Kari

Girl you don't need make-up!! :wink: Look at those eyes!!!!


----------



## tana0297

I agree!!! :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

you are so pretty


----------



## Camilla

You have the lovliest green eyes!


----------



## maureen

Green eyes are beautiful, yes...but look at the beautiful red hair! Who would notice whether you were wearing make-up!


----------



## sillymom

This is something, you know you always picture what someone looks like and you are usually wrong, but I knew exactly what you looked like!! Maybe you told us in one of your posts or something, but I knew you were cute w/red hair!! You don't need makeup!!!


----------



## CooperChi

No, I agree you don't need makeup either. You have really pretty green eyes!!! Here is me and Cooper. My name is Meghan and I'm 23 - Cooper is 6 months now and his ears were floppy in this pic - now they stand up.  I am really glad I found this forum - it has answered so many of my questions (this is my first dog). You all are very very nice and supportive of everyone else - It's great to be a part of this! :flower:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

wow meghan you are so pretty and cooper is such a cutie I am loving his sweater - so glad we could help you :wave:


----------



## CooperChi

Thanks Clare!!


----------



## maureen

Very nice pic.


----------



## Kelly

You are both very pretty :wave:


----------



## christalb

everyone looks great! I added another picture onto mine, this time I did have make-up on and my boys r in it 2. At least i think I have make-up on! lol


----------



## Kari

Christal, your sons are so cute! I think you look just as pretty without the make-up! :wink: 

Meghan, you are very pretty as well!


----------



## Kelly

Christal, your sons are sooo cute! They look about or close to my little boys ages.


----------



## maureen

Hey, we should have a thread that show side by side pics of our mugs with and without make up on.   

:wink: Just kidding.


----------



## tana0297

Heck no! I don't want to scare anyone !!! LOL !! :lol:


----------



## Kari

Hey Maureen, I think that would be great :wink: but I don't think we'd have many participants! :lol: You'd have me and maybe Christalb since she already posted some.


----------



## Kelly

I'd do it, I don't wear a lot of makeup to begin w/


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

This is me ( The one on the right with short ( not red ) hair )


----------



## maureen

Great pic, Fizzys Mum.


----------



## maureen

imkari said:


> Hey Maureen, I think that would be great :wink: but I don't think we'd have many participants! :lol: You'd have me and maybe Christalb since she already posted some.


 :lol: We could get a laugh though. I am so pale, and my eye lashes are almost blonde without make up. I have actually had people ask me if I was sick!! :roll:


----------



## Rosa

This is me and Leonora :sign9:


----------



## Kari

Wow, you are beautiful! You too have the prettiest eyes! :wink:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Wow you are both such Babes - Rosa you should be a model :wave:


----------



## Rosa

:laughing6: :laughing6: :laughing6: :laughing6: :laughing6: 
Thank you very much...


----------



## CooperChi

Yes, you are both very pretty


----------



## Camilla

Rosa you look lovely, very pretty and Leonora is just the cutest! :wave:


----------



## Camilla

Sara that looks like you were having a good night out in your pic!!! Who is your friend?


----------



## Ginger_Baby

here I am:

last year before prom in April










also,

my date ditched me  but i had a great time anyways


----------



## Vala

Ginger_Baby said:


> my date ditched me  but i had a great time anyways


 :evil: How dared he! He better have broken both his legs! :twisted: You look GREAT, glad you had fun regardless! :wink:


----------



## Auggies Mom

You probably had way more fun than he did. Which serves him right :lol:


----------



## Ginger_Baby

yup I did  the them was a night in hollywood so it was pretty fun i think i might go to the prom this year but i am not sure :?


----------



## christopher

*me me me*

A tad big sorry!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

hi Chris welcome - you sure are a hotti *winks at christopher*


----------



## FJW

I think I already posted this but here I am with Grizzly up on the mountain in Oct. 2004


----------



## Rosa

ozzysmom said:


> hi Chris welcome - you sure are a hotti *winks at christopher*


I agree!


----------



## Kelly

Rosa said:


> ozzysmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi Chris welcome - you sure are a hotti *winks at christopher*
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!
Click to expand...


me too me too ..I agree  :wink:


----------



## tana0297

Don't leave me behind...me too !!! :wave:


----------



## Camilla

FJW that is a great pic of you and Grizzly...he is so sweet!


----------



## Rosa

Camilla King said:


> FJW that is a great pic of you and Grizzly...he is so sweet!


I agree on that too...  It looks like you are havi9ng such a great time...


----------



## CooperChi

That's a great pic FJW and Grizzly! Grizzly is so cute!!!! And Christopher... you are a hottie like the others said - Oscar is such a handsome litte guy!


----------



## Jodi

Well I know ya'll don't really know me yet, but here is a picture of me.


----------



## Boogaloo

Jodi that is a great picture - you are so pretty!


----------



## christopher

quote: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Rosa

quote: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by ozzysmom
hi Chris welcome - you sure are a hotti *winks at christopher* 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I agree! 



 ahhhh how much do I love you guys?!?!


----------



## KB

ozzysmom said:


> hi Chris welcome - you sure are a hotti *winks at christopher*


 Ill second that one Clare


----------



## CooperChi

Jodi you are very pretty!


----------



## Jodi

Thank you!


----------



## Lady&trampsmom

me on xmas eva a lil worse for wear lol 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v634/Cookiesphotos/6062ecd0.jpg

sorry pic was too big so heres the link for it hunnies


----------



## Rosa

you are really pretty!


----------



## Kari

Yes you are! :wink:


----------



## Lady&trampsmom

nar your just being nice lol i cant actully remeber that being taken lol i dont drink you see so i had only had a few glasses of cheap blonk lol and i was pretty drunk lol


----------



## FJW

Thank you, and yes we had a wonderful day! Grizzly says thank you too!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

Another photo of me  & my lad ...


----------



## Kat

WOW! Everyone is so beautiful!

Well, here i am ... This photo was taken about a month ago. You can tell i am a hairdresser by looking at my "2 tone" WHAT WAS I THINKING :shock: (blonde on top, brown underneath) hair!! But i now just have long, boring brown hair


----------



## Camilla

Kat you look great...and hey, I like the two tone thing!


----------



## Kat

That is very kind of you thankyou  

Lol i'm glad some1 likes it i had my hair that way for 4 YEARS!  Everyone was telling me that look was "out", plus naturally i have dark brown hair so when i had regrowth i looked like a skunk! :confused3:


----------



## xXKatXx

This is me with my new hair-cut


----------



## Tyson

there are so many good looking girls on this forum.


----------



## Kelly

Here is a picture of me recently and I know some of us were talking about pictures w/ out make up..well here's mine


----------



## Kari

You are very pretty without makeup Kelly, you have a natural beauty! :wink: 

Since you did it, I will do it  . I don't think there is a big difference in me when I don't wear makeup, I just look more awake with it. :lol: I don't wear much anyway. These pics have different lighting too.


----------



## Kelly

Kari, you are so pretty! Make up does the same for me too..I just have that more awake look, that's a good way to word it lol. I don't wear foundation just blush and powder. I don't wear a whole lot when I do put make up on.

I'm going to try to add this picture one more time *crossing fingers*

I give up :evil:


----------



## Camilla

Kelly and Kari...you both look great without make up! I wouldnt dare put up a pic of me without make up, I wouldnt want to scare anyone!! :lol:


----------



## stelun

Camilla King said:


> Kelly and Kari...you both look great without make up! I wouldnt dare put up a pic of me without make up, I wouldnt want to scare anyone!! :lol:


I agree, you both look really good! 
I don't really like myself without makeup....in the winter time  . 
I have such a light and pink complexion. I like my skin better in the summer time maybe with a little tan.... 8)


----------



## CooperChi

Kelly and Kari - You are both so naturally pretty! you don't need make-up!


----------



## Sweety

*Don't Run ....*

It's only me  

This is me a couple weekends ago on the Ferris Wheel at South End.

Not the best of pics, but then again ... I'm not exactly photogenic :lol:


----------



## Kari

Thanks guys!  

You are very pretty Sweety but for some reason I always thought you had blonde hair! :lol:


----------



## Kelly

Thanks  ,


I pictured Sweety differently too :lol: you are very pretty!


----------



## colleen13

all of you with OR without makeup are GORGEOUS! i, on the other hand, wouldnt dare post a pic of myself without makeup... im afraid you all would cry :lol: here's one of me over christmas break with one of my friends from highschool. let's just pretend i'm not wearing makeup. :lol: i'm on the right


----------



## Kelly

Colleen you are very pretty


----------



## Tyson

ill second that


----------



## Camilla

Lovely pic Colleen! :wave:


----------



## Kari

You are very pretty Colleen! :wink:


----------



## colleen13

aw, thanks guys!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

updated picture of my hubby Jason and my fat happy self LOL


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

you and your husband look soooooooooo in love 

and colleen as always you look stunning :wave:


----------



## Camilla

That si a great pic of you and your hubby KJ...youre lucky, my husband wont ever let me take pics of him!!  :wave:


----------



## stelun

I know I posted a picture of us but for some reasons I can't find it anymore :? :?


----------



## Kari

Chiara, you and your husband make a cute couple! :wink:


----------



## Kelly

K.J. and Chiara, I love the pictures of you w/ your husbands. 
I tried to post 1 of me w/ mine but it got distorted when I resized it. I'll try to get a new picture of the 2 of us soon..whenever I get to see him. It's Mardi Gras over here and he's been swamped at the tattoo shop


----------



## Ginger Baby's secret Vale

Chiara I love your pics! :wave:


----------



## stelun

Thank you!


----------



## Gadget's Mom

Here's a picture of My husband Mark and I on our wedding day 1996. I know it is kinda old but it's the best picture I have of the 2 of us...

edited because I forgot the picture.....


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

Another photo of me and my boy  taken last night , just before I left to go see a "Rammstein" concert 8)


----------



## Kelly

Fizzy's mum great picture! My brother and Uncle love Rammstein! Did you enjoy the concert ?


----------



## Kari

Those are great pics everyone! :wink: 

So you're a rocker chick Fizzysmum??? :headbang:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

tattdangel said:


> Fizzy's mum great picture! My brother and Uncle love Rammstein! Did you enjoy the concert ?


Yeah the gig was amazing  have seen them a few times before and just love all the fireworks etc ... I do like mean & loud music  8) 
" Sara & Fizzy Dave " xx


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

imkari said:


> So you're a rocker chick Fizzysmum??? :headbang:


Yeah that's me !!! 
Huge metal/nu-metal/punk fan 
( note : behind me on the wall a picture of my hero  8)


----------



## CooperChi

Great Pics Everyone!!


----------



## maureen

CooperChi said:


> Great Pics Everyone!!


I second that.  I love seeing the member's pics. :sunny:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Great pics everyone - Chiara - you look beautiful and you never told us your hubbie was such a hottie


----------



## stelun

ozzysmom said:


> Great pics everyone - Chiara - you look beautiful and you never told us your hubbie was such a hottie


 :lol: :lol: Thanks Clare! You're too nice! Shawn will be happy to hear that


----------



## Cherie

*heres another newbie pic*

Heres a pic of me


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

awwww Cherie you are really pretty :wave:


----------



## Cherie

Thank you so much ozzys mom!!


----------



## jlcase

*another newbie pic*

It's great to see what everyone looks like!

Here is a picture of my fiance and I at the Marine Corps birthday ball. He is a Second Leiutenant. I can't find any more recent pics, but I died my hair reddish-brown after this was taken.

Jessi :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

hey everybody

here a picture of me...my boyfriend ... and my cat.....
cosmo's pictures are already here...so that's our family...

kisses nat


----------



## KB

very cute family  A HAIRLESS CAT HUH? Never saw one heard of them, neat looking!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

*sphynx*

yeah he's a real stunner :wink: 
when i got him from a lady, who wouldn't look after him, he had a bad bowelinfection, was very skinny, wasn't eating and had very bad teeth, but know look at him......he 's also very sweet with chi's
when viper passed away he was always looking for him under the blankets

kisses nat


----------



## Dolgad

*nathaliedewilde* - wow! nice family  these cat are known to be very gentle and kind if I am not mistaken :wink:


----------



## Kelly

All the new pics are great!
Nat! I love the Sphinx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He is so awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

*sphynx*

yeah they are very gentle, especially with the puppy's, i never saw him bite or scratch at anything
cosmo always wants to play with him....
i also like the chinese crested dogs, someone from the forum here,has one...that's absolutely the most beautiful one i ever saw!!

kisses nat


----------



## suzi

aww nat i love your cat!!! so unusual... 
one of these days i'll post a pic of me... only when i can find or take a good one! and no one can persuade me otherwise!
i love everyones pics! its so nice to put faces to names!


----------



## maureen

I agree, very nice pics Nat. I think your cat is very beautiful.


----------



## stelun

I agree...your cat is gorgeous! So different looking.


----------



## LondonChihuahua

this is my princess Vixen modelling her harness.
i hope this pic works!! im very new to this!!!!


----------



## Kari

Nat, I LOVE your cat, he is sooo beautiful!!! :love5:


----------



## MissMolly

here's my pic!


----------



## Kelly

Molly, you are such a little cutie!


----------



## MissMolly

Thanks so much i just wanted to state that my name is not molly for those of u who don't know.  Molly-chihuahua
Tania-Me pronounced like (ton-ya)


----------



## ILOVECHI'S

I'm a newbie. I'll try to post my picture again. Geesh! I'm computer illiterate. This is me on my deck. It's nice out today so I'm going to get outside after work and take some more pics of the dogs for ya. I love looking at all the pics.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Hey Nickole - you are really beautiful - cant wait too see pics of your babys too :wave:


----------



## Jon

a new one of me:








:wave:


----------



## colleen13

:shock: jonathan! you look so much older since the last picture!! :wave:


----------



## Jon

do I :shock: LOL


----------



## Kelly

Jonathan, you are on the Harry Potter forum in that picture aren't you?


----------



## Jon

yeah I am kelly


----------



## stelun

colleen13 said:


> :shock: jonathan! you look so much older since the last picture!! :wave:


Yeah Jonathan!!!


----------



## Kari

I have to agree Jonathan!!


----------



## KB

Your a doll Jonathan!!!


----------



## Camilla

Great to see you Jonathan! :wave:


----------



## CooperChi

Kemo's mamma said:


> Your a doll Jonathan!!!


I agree!! :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Jon you are so very handsome - if I do say so myself - good looks must be in our genes - lol :wave:


----------



## princess'momma

Heres me with my best bud's squirrel monkey. Not the best picture of me but I thought the monkey looks cute


----------



## Auggies Mom

Oh when I was a kid we had a monkey just like that named Candyman. You look cute too :lol:


----------



## stelun

princess'momma, that's a good pictures!
I've always wanted to have a monkey!!!


----------



## peso_momma

I am new here, but this is my pic with my son! He is two!


----------



## Kari

Both of you ladies are very pretty! And OMG, I LOVE the monkey!!! :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls

here's me and my daughter in florida on vacation last summer..... (let's see if this works for me this time)


----------



## luv4mygirls

oh it's small. *sigh* oh well....... maybe you need a magnifying glass to look...


----------



## colleen13

princess'momma: that monkey is SO CUTE!!!! i love it!! 

peso_momma: great picture! your son is adorable!! 

luvmypuppet: maybe you can use an application like 'paint' to make the pic bigger! :wave:


we sure are a bunch of good lookin' people!  :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls

i got it! we need to make a shirt that says chi owners are hot.


wait a second is that too paris hilton of a thing to say. that chick stole my line (that's hot) i've been saying that forever! since i was like 14. because at 14 you know what "hot" really is lmao.....


chi owners are_______!


maybe we can find something better to fill in the blank!


----------



## colleen13

:lol: i love that line ... "that's hot" i say it all the time and i get made fun of. 

chi owners are FABULOUS!


----------



## Kari

luvmypuppet, your daughter is beautiful! :wink: 

As for sayings, I say 'awesome' and 'cool'. :roll: Those are a bit out dated I suppose but I still say them. :wink:


----------



## CooperChi

imkari said:


> As for sayings, I say 'awesome' and 'cool'. :roll: Those are a bit out dated I suppose but I still say them. :wink:


 :lol: I still say those words too. I wonder if people roll their eyes at me for saying those just like I used to do to my mom for saying "nifty" and old sayings like that. hehe.


----------



## Kari

How old are you Meg? Just wondering if we're from the same era. I am 25. :wink:


----------



## CooperChi

I'm 23 so we are from the same era. "cool" huh? :lol: :roll:


----------



## Kari

Awesome!


----------



## Kelly

I say awesome sometimes too. We're getting old I guess :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls

i got ya's beat...... i say awesome awesome awesome three times. i have no idea why it just comes out that way!!!!!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

my favorite saying is: Cool beans!!! LMAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kari

I think cool beans is cute! :wink:


----------



## Camilla

Wow I feel old (maybe because I am old!! :lol: ) You guys are all so young....I say "Wawa wee wa"......its silly but I do! :roll:


----------



## luv4mygirls

i say your beat a lot..... and the numerous curse words hehe......


----------



## colleen13

i say awesome and cool! :lol: what are the new slang words? howcome i'm 22 and i dont know them?


----------



## luv4mygirls

it's sad my 2 nephews 3 and 4, and my 5 year old daughter know the slang words....


----------



## CooperChi

colleen13 said:


> i say awesome and cool! :lol: what are the new slang words? howcome i'm 22 and i dont know them?


That's really funny, I'm 23 and don't know them either. I think a new one here is 'tight' I don't know why but I would feel silly saying that. hehehe.


----------



## colleen13

ha ha, 'tight' i actually know that one!!


----------



## BlueMo0nz

I'm 20 and I don't know the trendy words either!! I use cool beans and awesome haha. 

The words change like every year...Do you remember when it was cool to say something was "sweet" or "off the hook". I think "blazin'" might be a semi new one. I can't see myself using "tight".


----------



## ShyzMommy

*Hey everyone! heres my Baby Boy! "shy"*

[/color


----------



## Jessica

Here's a pic of me  LOL. One of my friends snapped the pic, I also had a cute one of me and Harley that I need to try and find.  










Also, everyone looks great!  

Jessica


----------



## Tyson

:wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls

you look so tan....... i'm jealous


----------



## KB

Jessica said:


> Here's a pic of me  LOL. One of my friends snapped the pic, I also had a cute one of me and Harley that I need to try and find.


 I pegged you for blonde, man I am bad at this!


----------



## Kari

I did too! :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

*jessica*

i think jessica looks kinda hot :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

*zoo*

i'm a blondie :wink: 
this is in the zoo .......

kisses nat


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

*cats*

and these were my two cats.... sadly i don't have them any more  

it's a blue russian and a lilac british shorthair

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls

you ladies are so pretty....... my gosh.


----------



## CooperChi

Jessica and Nat you are so pretty! 

I am so jelous -you girls have beautiful hair! I used to have long hair and just recently got it cut off and hate it!!! :roll:


----------



## Alisha

Here's my little girl Bella Oops below is my girl don't know why it didn't let me delete thid one?


----------



## Alisha

Here's my little girl in her Stpatty's Day outfit


----------



## *Heather*

awe, what the heck Ill post mine! (not the best pic) lol 










:lol:


----------



## krissy

this is a really great post. 8)


----------



## *Heather*

wow! ur pretty!! lol I only found this site like 2 weeks ago too!! :wink:


----------



## krissy

aww thanks so much


----------



## Louis

ok that's me reading newspaper and bebe looking bored.


----------



## Tinker

Well Louis we didn't get to see much of your face but Bebe's pretty as usual (even if she is bored, LOL)


----------



## Bri

you ladies are so pretty


----------



## Bri

i'll post some pictures of my family still thinking about posting a picture of me


----------



## Bri

Okay i'll post a picture of me :roll:


----------



## luv4mygirls

love your nails


----------



## Bri

Right now i have a french manicure but next time i go which will be saturday i think im gonna get little stones across them with the french


----------



## Kari

Oh stop being so shy Bri! :wink: 

Have you tried the glitter tips? That's what I am into now. Now I have a really pretty dark blue and am thinking of silver next.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

*nails*

i'm just having the french :wink: :lol: 

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls

imkari said:


> Oh stop being so shy Bri! :wink:
> 
> Have you tried the glitter tips? That's what I am into now. Now I have a really pretty dark blue and am thinking of silver next.


glitter tips? what's that? i always go with a french and i get designs on my ring fingers. i find that with color i end up having to get them redone sooner.....


----------



## Bri

im always getting glitter on my nails i love glitter


----------



## luv4mygirls

i get glitter accents on my designs, but not sure what the glitter tips are...


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

:shock: Bri you better stop hiding your face!! We like you and no matter what!!! Love yourself girl!!! We are not here to judge you or anyone for that matter. Seeing your face isnt going to make us not want you here geeshhh :roll: :wink:


----------



## CooperChi

KJsChihuahuas said:


> :shock: Bri you better stop hiding your face!! We like you and no matter what!!! Love yourself girl!!! We are not here to judge you or anyone for that matter. Seeing your face isnt going to make us not want you here geeshhh :roll: :wink:


Well Said!! Bri, don't be shy :wave:


----------



## Bri

thanks lori and Meg, ok i'll post another picture when i get new ones of me i cut all my hair off and i have to take a shower and put make-up on


----------



## Kari

Glitter tips are so cool! O.K. you know how the stuff they use is acrylic? Well the glitter tips are acrylic but it's special acrylic. It has sparkles and colors made into the acrylic. So it *NEVER* chips and wears off like the airbrush does and it is so sparkly. :wink: I wish I had my camera here so I could show you what it looks like. Also it looks just as good at 2 weeks old as it did when you first got it.  

BTW, they put it just on the tips like a French but you can pick the color you want.


----------



## Bri

thats so cool! :shock:


----------



## luv4mygirls

sounds hot. but i use gels (the lcn)on top of my real nails. i guess i can't get it. post a pic when you can i wanna see it!


----------



## Kari

My sister gets the acrylic on top of her real nails. :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls

acrylic never took to my nails well. i'd be getting them done once a week! shame too, it's cheaper than the lcn's by far!


----------



## stefanie_farrell

Erm well Im really shy and have put this section off for ages, but I thought a little webcam pic wouldnt hurt!                      I no Im major shy too chihuahuamommie, i no how you fell, i need to boost my confidence


----------



## Bri

i found an older picture of me in a forum i used to by a member at so you cant get an idea. and as you can see i love pink


----------



## luv4mygirls

hey, you can get away with pink.... some people (me) can't! *sigh* sometimes fashion's not fair.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

*pics*

i like pink too!!!

stefanie you look so sweet!! .... see now you both you didn't have to be shy at all :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## stefanie_farrell

Ilove pink too, chihuahuamommie you look like a star 'n' so much fun!


----------



## stefanie_farrell




----------



## CooperChi

BRi and Stefanie you are both very pretty!


----------



## blossom

I agree. So much photo-friendy people here. (unlike me! :tongue3: )


----------



## stefanie_farrell

Thanks  
Blossom hav eyou posted a pic yet?
xxx


----------



## LittleHead

Hey all! Been a while since I've been here! Sheesh!

Here's two new pics. 










not sure if I ever posted this one...


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Great pics britney i love the 2nd one so cute :wave:


----------



## Deb

*Debs pic*

here is my pic


----------



## luv4mygirls

deb you look like an actress. but i can't think of her name!!! oh man... when it comes to me i'll let you know.....


----------



## CooperChi

Deb you are very pretty!

Littlehead you have a gorgeous smile!!!

It's nice to see pics of you both!


----------



## Nona

Hey everyone,











This is me, hope it works! :wave: 

~x~


----------



## CooperChi

Nice to meet you! You're really pretty! Do you dance? Looks like there are ballet slippers hanging in the background :wave:


----------



## Nona

Thankyou  

Yeah, I do ballet, I love it!
Although they're dead pointes that I don't dance in, they just hang there to inspire me :wink: 

Do you dance?


----------



## CooperChi

No I don't dance but I love to watch it and think people who do dance have unbelievable talent!


----------



## Nona

Cool, I love going to watch it as well. I managed to convert my boyfriend who's only really into Football to watch The Nutcracker in Edinburgh last February - and he loves ballet now!
I've only done about 5 years of ballet over my entire lifespan, so I'm not amazingly good or that lol. I'm ok though I guess!


----------



## blossom

stefanie_farrell said:


> Thanks
> Blossom hav eyou posted a pic yet?
> xxx


No.......      
But I will!! (I think...?)


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

hey nonababe you are really pretty - Come on Jackie we want to see your pic now :wave:


----------



## Nona

Aw thankyou   

~x~


----------



## luv4mygirls

that is so cool, my 5 year old is taking ballet lessons


----------



## TeresaAnn20

New Picture of me I saw that the one I did put up was missing now. So here is another...And pne of me and baby...


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Great pics you are really pretty teresa - your hair is pretty :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls

great pics! i love your pouty lips (i'm one of those near lipless gals lol)


----------



## TeresaAnn20

LoL, thanks girls...I get my "big" lips as I call them from my moms side..everyone has those pouty lips..LOL


----------



## PiePie28

:blob5: This is me 'Zoe' Mama :blob7:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Hey Zoe you are real pretty love your funky hair cut


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

yeah you have great hair 8) I like cool hair


----------



## Nona

Fizzys Mum - your hair is cool too :thumbup: I miss having short hair a lot...
That's a cool dragon statue in the background as well! Your pup is pretty too, so cute!!


----------



## luv4mygirls

do you ladies know how lucky you are to be able to pull off a short hair cut!


----------



## PiePie28

Thanks girls... You know I have had my hair this short for like 7 months. It was very much longer.. But I said "Hey it's only hair it will grow back" I took a chance so thank you very much :blob7: :blob8:
ps.... adding this one more pic :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls

i like your necklace (the pink star)


----------



## stefanie_farrell

wow, i think were the biggest group of friendly pretty chihuahua people in the whole world!!!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell

nonababe said:


> Thankyou
> 
> Yeah, I do ballet, I love it!
> Although they're dead pointes that I don't dance in, they just hang there to inspire me :wink:
> 
> Do you dance?


awww i love dance, ive studied loads, not ballet though,  
I got 2nd world champion in Irish Dancing before!


----------



## stefanie_farrell

soz nonababe i no you asked cooperchi that question (do you dance?) but i just thought id answer 2!


----------



## Nona

Hey Stefani, don't worry about answering it too! 
It's nice to know I'm not the only Chi person who also likes dance! 
 

I love dancing....
That's really cool you got 2nd World Champion!!
My old dance teacher, Sandra Wright, was once World Champion Highland Dancer :shock:


----------



## stefanie_farrell

ow my wow! :shock:  I also do street dance ect...lil jazz... ect!  I LOVE PERFORMING!


----------



## Nona

I'd like to try jazz sometime....I'm just so used to ballet that I'm scared to try another form of dance and be rubbish at it lol. I used to do tap and highland as well years ago.


----------



## Lorisbabychi

Hi guys I just joined a couple of days ago. Here I am


----------



## suzi

ee ok ok he's a pic of me... i think ive put it off for long enough!


----------



## KB

suzi said:


> ee ok ok he's a pic of me... i think ive put it off for long enough!


FINALLY I envisoned someone right!!!!!!!! Thanks Suzi....your very pretty  

SO are you Lacy's MOM -- what a smile!!


----------



## CooperChi

Suzi it's finally nice to see you!! Youre so pretty!

Lacy'smom you are pretty too! You have a great smile!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

You know when you imagine someone and you see their pic and their totally different but you Suzi - look exactly as I imagined lol you are Tres pretty  

Laceys Mom its so great to see you , you are really pretty you do have the prettiest smile :wave:


----------



## Kelly

Lacey, you are very pretty
 

Suzi! We finally get to see the nutty girl :lol: . You are very pretty too!


----------



## suzi

aww thanks everyone


----------



## Lorisbabychi

Thanks guys. I am blushing. I would post a pic of Tiffslilchi but I don't know if she would be upset. She is really pretty . She posted a pic of her and her chi lex somewhere on this forum. I am not sure where though.


----------



## blossom

You guys are beautiful!!


----------



## StevieH

Hey...I just introduced myself in the Brand spanking new thread...but thought it'd be fun to throw myself up on here too...

This is me and Abbey my moms Cairn Terrier


----------



## CooperChi

Hi! Welcome! you have very pretty eyes!! What a cute dog too


----------



## luv4mygirls

wow we have some beauties on here (and i'm not just talkin bout the chi's)


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Wow you really do have striking eyes :wave:


----------



## blossom

Pretty eyes!! :wave:


----------



## StevieH

Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## Lady&trampsmom

..


----------



## Kari

Everyone is so pretty! :wink: 

Suzi!! I imagined you with straight black hair! You are very pretty!


----------



## suzi

my hair is usually straight.... my friend curled it for me as we were trying out how im gonna have it for my bday!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

eeek i've got suzi soooo wrong :shock: i thought you were older.....
you look like a lovely girl ans stevieh also......
there are so many pretty girls on here.......  

kisses nat


----------



## suzi

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> eeek i've got suzi soooo wrong :shock: i thought you were older.....
> you look like a lovely girl ans stevieh also......
> there are so many pretty girls on here.......
> 
> kisses nat


lol how older? im *20* next saturday!!! getting a bit nervous really... dont wanna be in my 20s! id always thought id be married with kids by 26!! thats 6 years away!!! well suppose i already have my fella :wink:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

i thought 25 or something ......   i'm getting 22 on the 18 th of april
20 is good !! still 1 year and you can go out ........( 21 it is in the uk or not?) 

yeah yeah you have to keep that hot fireman!!  

kisses nat


----------



## Nona

It's 18 in the UK  
Although kids around here can sometimes get served as young as 15! :roll:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

:shock: :shock: and i thought they were so strict in the uk !! although that's what they are making us belief :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## suzi

yeah its terrible in the UK... i was getting served in pubs when i was 17. its mostly why i dont like going out much... to many kids about! or maybe thats just because im getting old


----------



## Lindsey

me and Daphne, this is from last summer (I'm 19)


----------



## luv4mygirls

great bag!!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Lyndsay you and daphne are really pretty - yeah I love you bag too


----------



## -x_Sydney_x-

I was getting served at 13.
How old do you guys think i am?

S xXx


----------



## princess'momma

Hi all, I was just looking back at my previos pic with me and the monkey and decided I should show you guys one with my hubbie too. This was on our trip to the states in October to celebrate getting married!


----------



## stefanie_farrell

Awwwww everyones just great great great pretty pretty pretty!!!!
Uk is not strict well the law is but the shops aint! Im 16 & can remember buying drink at 13, not for me though :shock: for the older girls around the area who couldnt be bothered to get up and go shop themselves!!!
xxxx

Sydney hmm I thought you was like 24, but now yuve mentioned 13, i think your around 16???? 18???XXX


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Stef I cant believe you are only 16 I have always thought you were like my age about 25 - lol is there a pic here of you :wave:


----------



## Kari

ozzysmom said:


> Stef I cant believe you are only 16 I have always thought you were like my age about 25


 :shock: Me too!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

a lot of twenty-something people here  i'm 22 in a couple of days :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## -x_Sydney_x-

Well done stef!
I'm 16.
Any luck on your Chi surch?
Best of luck with it darlin'!

_S xXx_


----------



## -x_Sydney_x-

Are Stefanie and i the Babys?!
:lol: 
Hee hee!

Kisses

_S xXx_


----------



## luv4mygirls

am i the oldy but goody here? (28 in may) :shock:


----------



## maureen

I think there are a few of us here a bit older. I joined the over 45 crowd a couple months ago. 

Great pics everyone.  


-


----------



## Bri

-x_Sydney_x- said:


> Are Stefanie and i the Babys?!
> :lol:
> Hee hee!
> 
> Kisses
> 
> _S xXx_


Im almost 15 so i guess im a baby too :lol:


----------



## nikki

This is the first time Ive ever noticed this thread. I was looking through all the pics, most of them didn't work for me, I just see X's or nothing at all. But the pics I did see are nice. Alot of very pretty ladies here :wink: and a couple of cute guys too :lol: well here is my pic. You can also see one of me, and my daughter with my dog bella on the dogster link.  BTW I'm 21 if anyone was wondering. I look alot younger then I am.


----------



## CooperChi

Nikki you're really pretty! How old is your daughter?


----------



## stefanie_farrell

awwww I feel really shy now most people thought I was older. Im quite little in height for my age but I guess Im pretty mature in the head!  
Thanks everyone, I guess?!?!?!

  xx


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

awww Nikki you are really pretty - its great too see you all


----------



## nikki

CooperChi said:


> Nikki you're really pretty! How old is your daughter?



Thanks cooperchi  Shes 2.

Thanks ozzysmom


----------



## xXKatXx

Here's a new piccy of me and my bf tj!  :love10: :love5: :love7:

By the way im 17 and tj's 18


----------



## CooperChi

Nice pic! You guys are a cute couple! :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

yep you look so good together!!

kisses nat


----------



## princess'momma

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> a lot of twenty-something people here  i'm 22 in a couple of days :wink:
> 
> kisses nat


I'll be 23 in a few days... 8)


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

whenwhen?? don't tell me your birthday is 18th of april  because then i would lose my mind :wink: being that our chi's birthdays are thesame!!

kisses nat


----------



## xXKatXx

aww fanx guys!


----------



## Unique

Hey!

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## princess'momma

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> whenwhen?? don't tell me your birthday is 18th of april  because then i would lose my mind :wink: being that our chi's birthdays are thesame!!
> 
> kisses nat


ok ok, maybe i was getting ahead of myself when I said a few days. wishful thinking i guess i just like birthdays :? mine is May 10th


----------



## Lady&trampsmom

me before i lost nearly 2 stone it was taken on xmas eve i was a lil bit worse for wear lol


----------



## Lady&trampsmom

lol wow i look thinner there than in my other pic i must have been really swelled up last nite !!! eck i need some water retained tablets asap me thinks lollol


----------



## stefanie_farrell

Awww Kath you look so happy with Tj!  

Mrsnugglesmummy I love your pink eye shadow, your so preety!  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lady&trampsmom

lol its red lol but does look pink yeah i went through a thing of having dark eyes with red pink and other colour eye shadows lol


----------



## TiffsLilChi

Well I guess I should go ahead and put a picture of me up here since i've been showing off Lex for weeks! hehe!  Here's a picture of me and my boyfriend of 3yrs. and 4 mos.  I am also 22yrs old. This is a picture of us on New Years......obviously hehehe :tongue3:


----------



## blossom

Aww, nice pic. Tiff you're pretty!! :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls

nice picture! love yor smile.


----------



## TiffsLilChi

Thank you very much!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

awwww Tiff you are really pretty


----------



## -x_Sydney_x-

Tiff! my gosh ur so purdy!!!


----------



## Bri

a new picture of me was taken yesterday but dont laugh i changed the color of it though its purdy :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls

this is prolly a dumb question but how do you change the colors??


----------



## Bri

i did it in HP Image Zone i have a digital(sp?) Printer so i dont want about how to do it with another printer


----------



## Bri

i just have to post this picture. Im in love with him(i think :lol: ) 
We're just friends though he knows i like him , he's locked up right now  
i miss him


----------



## Jon

ChiMom1510 said:


> a new picture of me was taken yesterday but dont laugh i changed the color of it though its purdy :lol:



you look really pretty Bri! :wave: 

its cool how you can change the colour of the photo :!:


----------



## Seiah Bobo

Hi...I'm Seiah's mommy, Regina. Here's a pic of me and my fiance.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

awww regina you make a really cute couple - Love the jacket very J lo :lol:


----------



## blossom

Sweet pickie!! :love6:


----------



## luv4mygirls

wow girl! not many women can pull off all white but you sure can!!


----------



## Spoiled_Chihuahuas

*Me*

Ok heres a pic of me and my cousin, were like sisters . I'm the one holding Cocoa


----------



## -x_Sydney_x-

aw bless. what a sweet pic!!

Love n hugs

_S xXx_ :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls

me and my cousin are real close too! we weren't when we were your age but as we got older we realized we had so much in common! it's great you share that bond now  and that is a lovely picture.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

great pic - and yum that barbeque looks good :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls

great shoes!


----------



## blossom

LOVE the shoes!! 8)


----------



## belladoggie

Wow, I've just been looking thru all the pics, and there are so many gorgeous girls - obviously Chi ownership comes naturally to good-lookin' people!

I'll post a pic of me one day, got to borrow my fiancee's digicam & get some pics onto my pc!

keep up the good pic work everyone!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Great pic and I love the shoes  [/b]


----------



## Jon

lol like the shades 2pups622 8) :wink: and yum yum - that barbeque looks delicious


----------



## -x_Sydney_x-

Fab shoes!!!
can you walk in them? i know i couldnt! :lol: 

Love n hugs

_S xXx_


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

wwaauw regina you look really pretty !! i like chinese looking women ,
like lucy liu and devon aoki ..... i think it's so special.....

kisses nat


----------



## stefanie_farrell

Your 
B
E
A
U
T
I
F
U
L
!

X
X
X
X


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

me and my girls!!!


----------



## *Sarah*

ok dont ask I dont smile my nose wrinkles and I look like a chipmunk lol. me from various angles lol

Sarah


----------



## CooperChi

KJsChihuahuas I love your picture!! You and the three girls that is such a good pic!!! It's nice to see you!

Nemochi you are very pretty!


----------



## blossom

It _is_ great to see you, KJ!!


----------



## Kari

Great pictures everyone! :wink: 

Sarah, my nose does that too and that is one of my favorite attributes!


----------



## chloe

Wow!! You're all so gorgeous and beautiful! This is such a lovely pretty forum, I'm so glad to have found it now. Maybe someday when I am brave enough I will show you myself. Until then I'll just enjoy everyone elses pictures


----------



## CooperChi

chloe said:


> Wow!! You're all so gorgeous and beautiful! This is such a lovely pretty forum, I'm so glad to have found it now. Maybe someday when I am brave enough I will show you myself. Until then I'll just enjoy everyone elses pictures


awww, come on. Don't be shy


----------



## blossom

chloe said:


> Wow!! You're all so gorgeous and beautiful! This is such a lovely pretty forum, I'm so glad to have found it now. Maybe someday when I am brave enough I will show you myself. Until then I'll just enjoy everyone elses pictures


Hah, I know how you feel! I'm still clinging to the excuse of getting a digital camera soon! :lol: :wave:


----------



## xfayex

This is me and my 2 year old long haired Chi called Deano. I absolutely adore him to bits and miss him throught the entire day when he's not curled up on my lap. i am 14 years old and live in Manchester in the UK. Any people who are hiding behind their computers get your pics up! We are such a friendly bunch of people, at such a variety of ages! So come on pluck up the courage! :wave: 
----
omg i just came and looked through these and i absolutely hate hate the pic of me so im going to change it because i looked young and orrible on it so heres a slightly better one:


----------



## luv4mygirls

great pics!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

everyone is really pretty you look loads older than 14 faye :wave:


----------



## chloe

hehe Blossom, that's a great excuse! Too bad I already have 2 digital cameras..Hmmm :roll: 
Maybe tomorrow! In the meantime I'm sure you'll all see plenty of Chloe. 

PS: Faye you're adorable, and so is little Deano!


----------



## -x_Sydney_x-

nemochi said:


> ok dont ask I dont smile my nose wrinkles and I look like a chipmunk lol. me from various angles lol
> 
> Sarah


i bet u are still pretty!!
Chipmunks are cuteies anyway!!

Love n hugs

S xXx :wave:


----------



## Ace3

I haven't posted very much here, but Im gonna start. Here is me and my boyfriend from a few weeks ago. BTW, I absolutely DESPISE those sunglasses lol. He wears them to torture me!!!!:


----------



## CooperChi

Ace3 you guys make such a cute couple! You look very happy together


----------



## luv4mygirls

what a nice looking couple!


----------



## blossom

Cute couple!!


----------



## Ace3

thank you! :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

What a cute couple - lol Im lovin the glasses he looks like a fun guy and kinda reminds me of Tom Green :lol:


----------



## palaverly

New the the forums, but I thought I'd post. This is the only picture of me that I don't hate, sorry about my boyfriend being in there. This was at Thanksgiving.


----------



## palaverly

palaverly said:


> New the the forums, but I thought I'd post. This is the only picture of me that I don't hate, sorry about my boyfriend being in there. This was at Thanksgiving.



Ooops...that didn't work, I'll try again later.


----------



## Anonymous

*Alisha and Pookie*

I'm 23 and Pookie is about 7... I've had her since I was 16!!! Pookie is Purebreed Chihuahua but I'm a mutt! I'm from Anchorage, Alaska 1/2 Mexican, 1/4 White & 1/4 Eskimo (siberian Yupik)... basically I'm a MEXIMO!! In the AF now, serving at Shaw AFB in SC, I don't know for how much longer till I get reassigned to a new base but I hope soon!


----------



## luv4mygirls

you are very pretty and exotic looking, they let you ahve your chi at chuck e. cheeses?? pookie is cute too!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

what a cute couple :lol:


----------



## blossom

You do look exotic, Alisha...  NIce pics!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

i love exotic looking people !!  

kisses nat


----------



## Anonymous

*Alisha and Pookie*

Thanks for all the compliments! We really do appreciate the self confidence boost! hahaha Yes they let me bring Pookie into Chuck E. Cheese, my younger brother who lives with me is working there. When he works the closing shift it takes forever for him to get off so Pookie and I go in there and play games for free and just run around... next we are going to get my male duke and have all 3 of us do one of those sketch pictures. The ones that look like someone drew it... is drew a word? haha


----------



## luv4mygirls

*Re: Alisha and Pookie*



ak_crazygirl907 said:


> Thanks for all the compliments! We really do appreciate the self confidence boost! hahaha Yes they let me bring Pookie into Chuck E. Cheese, my younger brother who lives with me is working there. When he works the closing shift it takes forever for him to get off so Pookie and I go in there and play games for free and just run around... next we are going to get my male duke and have all 3 of us do one of those sketch pictures. The ones that look like someone drew it... is drew a word? haha


that's so cool! i love taking my daughter to chucks... but she gets mad at me cause i tend to take over the ski ball on her lol! (drew draw drawn who kows lol)


----------



## maureen

*Re: Alisha and Pookie*



ak_crazygirl907 said:


> I'm 23 and Pookie is about 7... I've had her since I was 16!!! Pookie is Purebreed Chihuahua but I'm a mutt! I'm from Anchorage, Alaska 1/2 Mexican, 1/4 White & 1/4 Eskimo (siberian Yupik)... basically I'm a MEXIMO!! In the AF now, serving at Shaw AFB in SC, I don't know for how much longer till I get reassigned to a new base but I hope soon
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Seiah Bobo

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> wwaauw regina you look really pretty !! i like chinese looking women ,
> like lucy liu and devon aoki ..... i think it's so special.....
> 
> kisses nat



Awww...thanks Nat. Yea I'm actually Korean, but no hurt feelings...no one has ever got it right  . They always think Japanese or Chinese, even Korean people don't know I'm Korean. Yea and my fiance is Persian, could you imagine what our kids are going to look like?

Hey Nat...OMG you are so pretty, I just went through all the photos and saw you. You are such a sweetie...bye!!! :wave:


----------



## blossom

> Yea and my fiance is Persian, could you imagine what our kids are going to look like?


Beautiful!! :wink: [/quote]


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

blossom said it right :wink: :wink: 

   thanks btw for the compliment 

it's probably because i'm the total opposite , that i like it so much  

kisses nat


----------



## nikki

I went through all the posts on this thread, but most of the pics I couldnt see. So I have an idea, lets start over! Even if youve already posted your pic, do it again. I want to see the pics that I couldnt see.  Ill post one of me.


----------



## luv4mygirls

a rare good pic of me lol!


----------



## nikki

aww what a cute pic. You post all the time, its nice to see a face to go with the posts. :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls

nikki said:


> aww what a cute pic. You post all the time, its nice to see a face to go with the posts. :lol:


i'm addicted to this place! i posted another pic in here but it was a real small pic i didn't really want to post me cause i'm never happy with how i look in pics but i said ah what the hey


----------



## nikki

Im the same way. I hate how I look in pics. I usually delete them right away. My fiance always yells at me when I delete them. :lol: Im more of a home movies kinda gal.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

Puppet you are beautiful!! nice to see your face!!


----------



## Kari

luvmypuppet, what is your tattoo of? I love tattoos and have tons of them.


----------



## Seren

I love tattoos too and have a lot. What are yours of and where are they?


----------



## luv4mygirls

oh man i have 9 of them. the one you see in the pic is a dragon, you are seeing the tail... i have a heart on my toe, wolf on my ankle, trial art on my thigh, my ex's initials on my butt, grateful dead dancing bears on the small of my back, my daughters name with a rose on my chest next to the chinese symbol for love and a butterfly on my neck... i plan to get a bunch more, i'm going to get my fairy drawn up this week, it is going to look l;ike my daughter and the pose will be blowing "dust" into the air and the dust will represent my tasha bird


----------



## nikki

Wow! those all sound like great tatoos.(except for the exs initials :lol: ) I love the greatful dead bears, they are so cute. The fairy sounds like it is going to be beautiful.


----------



## luv4mygirls

nikki said:


> Wow! those all sound like great tatoos.(except for the exs initials :lol: ) I love the greatful dead bears, they are so cute. The fairy sounds like it is going to be beautiful.


i plan to get the initials covered with a crown. my nickname is princess so it fits


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

i have a big (20 cm) shark on my lower back , it's an oceanic whitepoint shark...the one i asked to retrieve in the picture game  i LOVE sharks!!
i also have a tongue piercing  

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady

i wanna get tattoo but i am a big baby when it comes to pain and im doing a modeling thing at mo and they say i cant have anything like that til i finish oh i wanna get a tribal thing on my back or iv thought about getting a heart for every1 of my dogs mixed in with tribal on my lower back not sure


----------



## nikki

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> i also have a tongue piercing



Me too! :tongue:


----------



## Seren

I have my nose,tongue,lower lip,nipples and navel pierced and about 30 tattoos....all done by freehand to my own designs. I have four fairies in a scene on my thigh and they represent my 4 daughters.


----------



## nikki

Wow! your just a work of art! :lol:


----------



## Seren

Im definately colourful and luckily have only had positive comments made to me about my body art. Even from people who dont usually like them...but i always say each to their own :wink:


----------



## chloe

Okay guys..here goes nothing!

I'll give you a big WARNING first!
My pic below, and go figure my biggest dork moment ever is the only picture saved on this computer :roll: 




Sorry guys, I guess there's just no hiding it from you anymore, I'm a dork :lol: 











To make up for that here's my little Chloe! :wave: 








I was trying to find something to wear and she was being a big baby that didn't want to be put down on the floor, so I stuck her in my drawer and she looked so cute I had to take a pic!


----------



## luv4mygirls

you are very pretty! like blondie and gwen stefanie in one!


and let me tell you nothing wrong with being a dork!!! i am a self proclaimed dorkess. but i'm not a bad lookin dork if i do say so myself lol.


----------



## faewyn

:shock:
You do look like Gwen! 
Goofy or not its a cool pic, anyone who looks like Gwen looks beautiful


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

GWEN STEFANI :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: i love that look :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Nona

Funnilly enough, before I scrolled down and saw the L.A.M.B purse hanging off the chest of drawers, I was thinking "wow, she's really like Gwen!"

I totally idolize Gwen, she is so cool!!  
I have a L.A.M.B shoulder bag, and lemme tell you it was the best ebay purchase EVER, i love it to pieces!!

:wave:


----------



## blossom

Yeah the resemblance is weird!! And don't worry about being a dork-we're all a little dorky inside!  :lol:


----------



## *Sarah*

imkari said:


> luvmypuppet, what is your tattoo of? I love tattoos and have tons of them.


 2 tattoo's here both designed by moi hehe, ki-lin or chinese unicorn on my lower back representing wisdom,luck and the earth element and a chinese rainbow phoenix down the left side of my stomach lower representing rebirth, the empress and fire. BTW never get your lower stomach tattooed was the worst pain ever and it's quite big 4 1/2 inches by 8 inches. I did have my belly button pierced but took it out because it annoyed me too much.


----------



## chloe

Wow thanks guys!! you're all so sweet!! I'm so glad to be a part of this forum now with such nice and welcoming people  

Gwen is my idol!! So that's the coolest compliment I could possibly get, I'm in shock! :shock: I think it's just the hair..and the lipstick! hehe. I love Gwen's look so it's fun to imitate it when I go out. 

Which bag do you have Nonababe? Sorry I don't know names here yet! I collect them so I would be embarassed to admit my collection. I've loved Gwen for years and years and her style, so of course I'm all about her clothes and bags :wave: I guess It's ok, we all have our obsessions, right? L.A.M.B just happens to be another one of mine..2nd to Chis, of course!


----------



## Unique

If I was a rich girl na na na naaaaaaaa  
@chloe You are so beautyful!!!
And I´ll be sure to call you Gwen from now on! Awesome!

I always wanted to look like her :roll: But black long hair looks better on me lol!

Come one guys keep the pictures going!

I think I have never seen so many pretty people at onces!
This forum should be called "chi n beautyful" LOL

Kisses,

Nadine.


----------



## Seren

I dont have any tatts on my tummy yet...as i have had on going work in other places lol. But now thats finished im starting to think of what to have done next. Your tatts sound beautiful...and i know what you mean about the pain as i have both tops of my feet done and that was agony. Pleased with the result but wouldnt recommend it! :shock: lol :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls

my most painful tat was the bears on the small of my back. surprisingly the one on my neck wasn't that bad, it was more annoying than annything. i think that was the noise so close to my ear, but as far as pain went ona scale of 1-10 (10 being hurt like he!!) i would give it a 4 1/2. but the bears i'd give that one an 8 1/2. none of mine have hit more than an 8 1/2 even the one on my toe. i will be getting the top of my foot done soon so i'll see how that goes....


----------



## Unique

HEy guys!

I started a thread about tattoos in that healt and beauty area.
I got my first tattoo couple days ago..on my leg above my ankle.
Next one follows this week on my back...

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## luv4mygirls

Unique said:


> HEy guys!
> 
> I started a thread about tattoos in that healt and beauty area.
> I got my first tattoo couple days ago..on my leg above my ankle.
> Next one follows this week on my back...
> 
> xx,
> 
> Nadine.


great idea!


----------



## Seren

Ive got 3/4 of my back tattooed and it did hurt a lot especially the spine/shoulder blade area. I know what you mean about the tattoo gun near your ear. I had that when i had the base of my neck tattooed. It was like having a giant wasp on my shoulder :lol: Everyones different...but i found the tops of my feet far worse than my back. Probably bacause theres not much flesh there and plenty of nerve endings.


----------



## *Sarah*

I had the small of my back done and felt nothing but my lower stomach just above my hip as killer and I'm really good with pain usually it doesn't bother me but on a scale of 1-10 that was 50!!! I had to bite on a belt it hurt so much


----------



## Seren

Im very good with pain...especially after having four kids! :lol: 
I try to meditate when having my tatts. Didnt feel much when i had my boob one done. But know what you mean about biting on a belt! :shock:


----------



## carachi

-Hides- My identity shall be secret =o


----------



## Nona

Hey Chloe! 

I have the white concert bag #8910! 
I absolutely love it!!! I haven't gone out a single day without it, only problem is cause it's white I keep washing it to keep it nice and clean! :lol: 

It cost me around £25, but I got charged import tax of £7 on top of that  

If I could, I'd definitely have a lot more LAMB stuff, it's really cool. I love the new sailor trousers on ebay! 

I'll PM or I'll just go on and on hehe!!

Iona
~x~ :wave:


----------



## MsStephanie

This is me...  Not the best quality pic, but eh...


----------



## Nona

You're very pretty MsStephani


----------



## MsStephanie

Awww Thank you! :toothy10:


----------



## Louis

chloe said:


> Wow thanks guys!! you're all so sweet!! I'm so glad to be a part of this forum now with such nice and welcoming people
> 
> Gwen is my idol!! So that's the coolest compliment I could possibly get, I'm in shock! :shock: I think it's just the hair..and the lipstick! hehe. I love Gwen's look so it's fun to imitate it when I go out.
> 
> Which bag do you have Nonababe? Sorry I don't know names here yet! I collect them so I would be embarassed to admit my collection. I've loved Gwen for years and years and her style, so of course I'm all about her clothes and bags :wave: I guess It's ok, we all have our obsessions, right? L.A.M.B just happens to be another one of mine..2nd to Chis, of course!


ya u can go for look alike contest lol


----------



## Louis

ok here's a clearer pic of me


----------



## luv4mygirls

hubba hubba :wink:


----------



## blossom

^ I agree!! :wink:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

lol hey louis you look soooooooooo sweet :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls

who could resist a man with flowers???


----------



## Louis

ozzysmom said:


> lol hey louis you look soooooooooo sweet :wave:


now I'm blushing


----------



## chihuahua-lady

well here goes my turn to be brave and post my pic good job its at a photo shoot and covering half my face ha!


----------



## luv4mygirls

you're very pretty. well half of you is anyway lol....


----------



## chihuahua-lady

thanks


----------



## CooperChi

chihuahua-lady are you a model if you are at a photoshoot? You are pretty! How come you're scared to post your pic here, if you go to photoshoots?


----------



## chihuahua-lady

i know strange isnt it i am a model part time and the weird thing is im fine when i know its for modeling but normal photos and stuff i get all shy ha i crazy!


----------



## xfayex

Nice to put a face to a post! your are very pretty! Pretty woman, pretty chi's!


----------



## blossom

Nice pic! You're very pretty. :wave:


----------



## MommyofLola

Hi from Atlanta!


----------



## luv4mygirls

great photo!


----------



## blossom

I agree!! :thumbleft:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

A new photo of me ( and 2 friends ) I'm the one on the left


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

hey sara ...great pic !!!! 

there are so many pretty ladies here 8) 

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> hey sara ...great pic !!!!
> 
> there are so many pretty ladies here 8)
> 
> kisses nat



i agree!


----------



## maureen

I agree!! Very nice pics everyone.  Keep them coming.


----------



## CooperChi

Here's me.... I posted a pic a long time ago, but it was really small. (Maybe that was a good thing :wink: )


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Wow meg you are a stunner :shock: lol :lol: i always imagined you loads younger (not that you look old lol) lol - how old are you ? :wave:


----------



## CooperChi

lol, Clare, 
I'm 23. I always get told I look younger than that. lol - How old did you think I was?


----------



## luv4mygirls

you've got great eyebrows!


very pretty too :wave:


----------



## CooperChi

luvmypuppet said:


> you've got great eyebrows!
> 
> 
> very pretty too :wave:


 :lol: thanks lol - I'm always worried about my eyebrows. lol :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

i presumed you were like about 16 or 17 dont know why - you just always get a pic of someone in your head and you are so the opposiite lol :lol:


----------



## maureen

luvmypuppet said:


> you've got great eyebrows!
> 
> 
> Lol, that is the first thing that I thought, too! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Unique

Hi guys!

Well, since everyone else is so brave ...
I´ll show you one picture of myself  I hate pictures of me so I dont have many to choose out of.

Here is one from my precious little daughter Leah-Marie and I on a kids concert...










...I am out...

xx,


Nadine.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Awww you and your daughter are both so beautiful  , you remind me of Lisa marie Presley :wave:


----------



## Unique

Gosh I just fell of my chair here.    

When I was about 14years old I did EVERYTHING to look like her.
Changed my haircolor, dressed like her...just EVERYTHING to look at least a little like her  

And now you said that...you made my day :wink: 

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## luv4mygirls

i was thinking the same thing! i'd love to do your makeup like hers


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

lol - how weird is that - you look just like her though


----------



## MissMolly

Everyone on here is really pretty!!!!  :wave:


----------



## Armando...

This is me


----------



## MsStephanie

Nadine- You and your daughter are beautiful!! She looks precious and innocent!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

d**n !! i thought i posted on Cooperchi's pic :? 

waauw meg , you are so pretty !! i imagined you so differently ....i thought you were a blonde :wink: 
you look so sweet ,innocent and sophisticated  a bit like katie holmes (my bf loves her  )
i feel a bit intimidated now  :wink: i pictured you sooooo wrong :? 


unique ; you are pretty too and you have such a cute daughter !!

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls

Armando... said:


> This is me






nice to have a face that goes with your posts  you have a great head of hair!


----------



## CooperChi

Lol Thanks Nat!

Nice to see you Armondo :wave: 

Nadine, you do look like Lisa Marie Prestley - you are very pretty, and your daughter is SO adorable!!!!


----------



## Armando...

nice to have a face that goes with your posts  you have a great head of hair![/quote]

Thanks... :salute: 
I saw ur pic too....u r a very goodlooking girl...and I agree, it is nice to have a face that goes with your posts... :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls

Armando... said:


> nice to have a face that goes with your posts  you have a great head of hair!


Thanks... :salute: 
I saw ur pic too....u r a very goodlooking girl...and I agree, it is nice to have a face that goes with your posts... :wink:[/quote]


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

Ok for all the new ones that havent seen my face here ya go:


----------



## luv4mygirls

lori your eyes are deep. like you're an old soul. (this isn't putting you down or calling you old please don't take it the wrong way!)


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

no offense taken dear thank you for the comment


----------



## CooperChi

Lori you have the prettiest eyes!! Is that you and Rasta? What a sweet picture!!!  :wave:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

CooperChi said:


> Lori you have the prettiest eyes!! Is that you and Rasta? What a sweet picture!!!  :wave:


Thank you and Yep that rasta man


----------



## jesikika

*pics*

It is soo fun seeing who everyone is. I don't post very often but, I look all the time.
I am going to try to attach a picture from my wedding.
I am having trouble adding a picture of my chi gimi though. I will work on shrinking his file down so I can add it as well!
For now though this is me. :wave:


----------



## Kari

Meg!!! I pictured you as a blonde too! :lol: And I also thought you were younger, like 19. You are very pretty!


----------



## luv4mygirls

wow pretty wedding picture!


----------



## Seiah Bobo

Ozzy&Lilys'sMom said:


> Awww you and your daughter are both so beautiful  , you remind me of Lisa marie Presley :wave:


That's exactly what I was thinking!!! :lol:


----------



## Seiah Bobo

Hey Armando, you look so different from what I pictured. I guess thats because I have two friends named Armando and they kinda look alike that I pictured you like that too. LOL...its weird how your brain creates these images. :lol:


----------



## CooperChi

Kari said:


> Meg!!! I pictured you as a blonde too! :lol: And I also thought you were younger, like 19. You are very pretty!


Thanks Kari :lol:


----------



## KB

Armando... said:


> This is me


 aye carumba!! :wink:


----------



## jesikika

> luv4mygirls
> PostPosted: Thu Jun 02, 2005 1:17 am Post subject:
> wow pretty wedding picture!


Thanks!! That was such a great day!!


----------



## jesikika

Here is a picture of my chi Gimi!! This is last september (baby picture). 
He will be a year old on July 5th!!!


----------



## blossom

Awwwwwwwwwwwww! What an adorable little guy!!!!!!! :love4: :love4: :love7:


----------



## luv4mygirls

blossom said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww! What an adorable little guy!!!!!!! :love4: :love4: :love7:


i agree 100%!!!!


----------



## Chico's Mama

Ok, this is the first time i've ever added an attachment, so i hope i do it right, lol. its 2 pics of me and chico, i look aweful  the only good part of the pics is chico.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

the pics are great !!! you look good too !! :wink: 

the first one ...is a pic to frame !!!!  

kisses nat


----------



## Chico's Mama

aaawww, if ur talkin bout my pic, thx.


----------



## luv4mygirls

chico's mom: you are so pretty! like katie holmes!


----------



## blossom

luv4mygirls said:


> chico's mom: you are so pretty! like katie holmes!


I agree! You are pretty!


----------



## Chico's Mama

aaawww, thx guys.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

awww you and chico are so sweet - katie holmes is one of my fave actresses - how old are you ? :wave:


----------



## Chico's Mama

i just turned 19 on valentines day, feb. 14. :love7:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

You are very pretty!!!


----------



## SunnyFLMum

Ok Ok...everyone else is doing it, so I will too...LOL

well you all know what my little man looks like..hehe..here is a picture of me!!! Making the picture smaller made my chin look funky, like it's wrinkled...hehehe  

I'm a newlywed by the way February 5, 2005...wooo hooooo!!! LOL


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

WOW You are a hottie


----------



## SunnyFLMum

LOL...

why thank you madame!!


----------



## luv4mygirls

wow hubba hubba girlie! you look like that mikayla from american idol, but prettier


----------



## CooperChi

luv4mygirls said:


> wow hubba hubba girlie! you look like that mikayla from american idol, but prettier


I agree!


----------



## carmella chihuahua

hey,what job are you in?your not an air hostess are you?


----------



## SunnyFLMum

carmella chihuahua said:


> hey,what job are you in?your not an air hostess are you?


No, I'm not working right now, I was however, a Business Manager..


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Wow you are so pretty - you could be a model


----------



## Chico's Mama

luv4mygirls said:


> wow hubba hubba girlie! you look like that mikayla from american idol, but prettier


I agree, but waaay prettier.


----------



## SunnyFLMum

Gosh thank you guys so much for the compliments... 

Made me all blushy and stuff...LOL :drunken:


----------



## MissMolly

Here is a new pic of me with Molly AKA Homie M!!!  :lol: I LOVE this pic!!!! She looks sooo funny and cute! :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

awwwww Tania thats such a great pic :wave:


----------



## MissMolly

Thanks!


----------



## Kelly

Tania you and Molly look so cute together!


----------



## Kari

Tania that really is a great picture!! :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls

Kari said:


> Tania that really is a great picture!! :wink:


it sure is!!!


----------



## CooperChi

Tania that is a great pic! You are very pretty! And Molly looks so cool :headbang: :glasses7:


----------



## luv4mygirls

here's a not so hot pic of me (i hate my glasses!!!! talk about granny!) and kylie, it was preschool orientation this past september. look at it while you can cause it may not stay here that long lol... i don't like me in this photo...


----------



## CooperChi

Mandy you are very pretty!! (I keep wondering who luv4mygirls is?' :lol: I'll get it sooner or later) And Kylie is adorable!! :wink:

btw, you have very nice eyebrows too :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls

CooperChi said:


> Mandy you are very pretty!! (I keep wondering who luv4mygirls is?' :lol: I'll get it sooner or later) And Kylie is adorable!! :wink:
> 
> btw, you have very nice eyebrows too :wink:


lol thanks i love my brows lol! that is such a non flattering pic in my eyes lol. but i thank you for your compliment


----------



## SunnyFLMum

Your are so Pretty!! Hey I wear glasses too so shhhhh!!

I like to think I look all intelectual...LOL...

Kylie is a beautiful little girl..you must be proud...you have 2 gorgeous mini divas!!!

Hugs!!


----------



## MissMolly

Thanks for the compliments everyone!!! Mandy, that picture is fine! You look great!


----------



## Shelly

just me :-D


----------



## luv4mygirls

shelly you have pretty eyes.


----------



## Vala

:wink: here's a pic of me... again...I think I erased the other one :wink:


----------



## Kelly

Vala, you and Stinky look so cute together!


----------



## luv4mygirls

gredat pic vala!


----------



## MsStephanie

Shelly said:


> just me :-D


Love your eyelashes!!!! You're very pretty!! :wave:


----------



## MsStephanie

Here's me and the bf... Dixie moved last minute.. errrg


----------



## luv4mygirls

great looking couple! lol dixie's paw is lovely


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

you are such a cute couple and I love dixies paw in it lol :lol:


----------



## MsStephanie

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> you are such a cute couple and I love dixies paw in it lol :lol:


 :lol: :lol: She always moves! haha Silly dog, but everytime I take one of her alone, she behaves... :scratch: She doesn't want us in it.. :?


----------



## luv4mygirls

MsStephanie said:


> Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a cute couple and I love dixies paw in it lol :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: She always moves! haha Silly dog, but everytime I take one of her alone, she behaves... :scratch: She doesn't want us in it.. :?
Click to expand...

she wants the limelight!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

WOW great pictures everyone!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

vala  this is the first time i see you !!! your a real cutie :wink: and i love your haircolour !

great pic of you and stinky btw 

.... again my imagination was soooooooo wrong :lol: 

kisses nat


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

yeah I always imagined vala blonde , lol you are really pretty vala , its so nice seeing everyone I will have to get a nce pic of me too put up here :wave:


----------



## CooperChi

Vala, you are really pretty. What a great pic of you and Stinky!!!


----------



## Armando...

Vala, it is so nice to see you...that pic is just great :wave:


----------



## EvieG

I was just flipping through the photos. Everyone looks really nice. Armando, if you didn't live in Canada, I would swear I knew you!


----------



## luv4mygirls

wow you are pretty!


----------



## EvieG

Thank you. I wish I had some pics of me with Friday, but not yet. I can't wait for Christmas so we can send out cards with our "family photo"!


----------



## luv4mygirls

i was messin round with my webcam for the first time and here are 2 pics of me.... one with kylie..... i put tattoo pics up in our tattoo thread, they are horrible quality pics though eek!


----------



## EvieG

Aww, cuuute! Those are pretty good shots. Most of the webcam pics I see are side views, and out of focus. These are good!

(New Jersey..I accidently went there once. I got lost on the subway! 1st time in NY)


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Mandy and Evie you are both stunning


----------



## luv4mygirls

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> Mandy and Evie you are both stunning



stunning! wow!


----------



## luv4mygirls

EvieG said:


> Aww, cuuute! Those are pretty good shots. Most of the webcam pics I see are side views, and out of focus. These are good!
> 
> (New Jersey..I accidently went there once. I got lost on the subway! 1st time in NY)


next time you accidently come here let me know lol! we'll ahve lunch!


----------



## Vala

:wink: Thaks everybody, BLONDE? me??...lol..I was for a while tho..but it made me look a bit too green, lol :lol: All the new pics are great! :thumbright:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Lmao - Green :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jon

A new one of Clare (Ozzy&Lily'sMom) took today:


----------



## Vala

:thumbright: Clare you look really pretty! GREAT PICTURE!!!


----------



## Kelly

Great picture Claire! You look like such a happy person w/ your cute smile!


----------



## luv4mygirls

i know look at you all smiles and happy  but i would be to if i had 2 great chi's planted in my lap!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

awww thanks guys your too sweet


----------



## stelun

Kelly said:


> Great picture Claire! You look like such a happy person w/ your cute smile!


I agree 100%! You look such a happy and positive person!  Very sweet smile!


----------



## MissMolly

Clare, you are sooo pretty!!! Great pic! You DO look like a happy person!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

aww thanks I am happy most of the time I have a great family, finace , friends , job and dogs - i am truley blessed :wave:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

Hey Clare you are a hottie!! and I love your new siggy!!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Thanks lori - rubysma made it me


----------



## CooperChi

Wow, Clare I didn't picture you like that at all. You are really pretty - I love your hair!!!! And Lily and Ozzy look adorable in that pic!!  It's really nice to see you! :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Thanks meg - lol how did you think I would look ?  :wave:


----------



## CooperChi

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> Thanks meg - lol how did you think I would look ?  :wave:


  I hate saying these things because I don't want you to take offense, but I always pictured you to be older than you look. (I'm not sure how old you are) but you just seem to be so mature, you know?


----------



## Kari

Great pictures everyone! :wink: 

You are so pretty Vala, such a natural beauty!


----------



## Iamafairy

Ok I have read all 92 pages so I thought I would add moi! lol


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Zoe you are adorable you remind me of Tinkerbell for some strange reason lmao :lol: you lok nothing like I expected


----------



## Iamafairy

Awwwwwwww thanks Clare!! What did you expect???


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

I dont know not tinkerbell lol :lol:


----------



## Iamafairy

Awwwww Clare your so funny!!! :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls

are you a dancer? your very pretty


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

tinkerbell the fairy of peter pan  you look older than your age :wink: very pretty girl 

kisses nat


----------



## Iamafairy

Yes I am a dancer!!!! How did you know???


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

you have that dancer-pose  i did jazzballet when i was younger and classique ballet when i was reeeaaallly young  

kisses nat


----------



## Nona

Zoe, what type of dancing do you do?

I do Ballet


----------



## Iamafairy

Ballet, Jazz, freestyle, modern (diff to jazz) and used to do tap!


----------



## luv4mygirls

hunny my daughter might have only taken ballet for oh say 3 months but i know a dancer's stance  it's in the legs


----------



## Iamafairy

:wink:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

Zoe you are absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Nona

It's true, once you've been a dancer, you know others instantly. It's hard to describe, it's not just the legs it's the overall stance of a person. I've guessed three former ballet dancers out of our family friends so far!

How long have you done Ballet Zoe? 
I'm on a break just now because Uni was so intensive the last few months (I got a grade 1 though hehe :lol: so it paid off!)
I love dancing....


----------



## Iamafairy

I have been doing ballet all my life since the age of 2!!!

Its a passion!!!


----------



## heather1143

oops i put it in the wrong section :? 

heres the pic of me


----------



## Tyson

syracuse NY, im from the rochester area, but spend a lot of time in NYC.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

hey heather - youve put it in the right section - you are really pretty Im loving your eyeshadow :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls

i like the eyeshadow matching jewelery look too! i don't feel i can pull it off though since i wear glasses and you can barely see my eyemake up unless it's real dark...


----------



## Peppy's Mum

Its been great going through all the pics! Love putting a face to a name.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

:? you wear glasses ? i thought i saw you without on pics? i wear contacts , glasses s**ck  

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> :? you wear glasses ? i thought i saw you without on pics? i wear contacts , glasses s**ck
> 
> kisses nat


like i'll take my pic wearing these stupid glasses! HA! i always take them off for pictures if not the light reflects and it looks dumb. i'm going to get contacts probably next week.


----------



## ilovesadie

For some reason I always miss this thread and now it's 95 pages! :shock: And now I'm exhausted after looking through like 50 pages! 

Wow, everyone's so pretty! Mandy (is it Mandy or Mandi?), your daughter is so cute in her ballet outfit!! Reminds me of when I was a kid. Took ballet for like 12 years and then quit cold turkey. I kinda want to go back and take lessons. :wink: You can definitely tell a dancer by the way they stand. Feet turned out, good posture. I still stand with my feet turned out and I haven't taken ballet for a good 8 years. 

Keep the member pics coming. I love being able to associate a face with everyone's name.


----------



## luv4mygirls

ilovesadie said:


> For some reason I always miss this thread and now it's 95 pages! :shock: And now I'm exhausted after looking through like 50 pages!
> 
> Wow, everyone's so pretty! Mandy (is it Mandy or Mandi?), your daughter is so cute in her ballet outfit!! Reminds me of when I was a kid. Took ballet for like 12 years and then quit cold turkey. I kinda want to go back and take lessons. :wink: You can definitely tell a dancer by the way they stand. Feet turned out, good posture. I still stand with my feet turned out and I haven't taken ballet for a good 8 years.
> 
> Keep the member pics coming. I love being able to associate a face with everyone's name.


thank you so much, that was her practice outifit and she always wears it. sometimes she even wears it when we got out to eat ro the store lol. oh and my name is spelled mandy on the birth certificate but i've been knows to spell it wrong and put it mandi lol...


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Here is carmella chihuahua ( Lucy ) she is the one on the right - isnt she pretty


----------



## carmella chihuahua

thank you claire!!!
xxx


----------



## CooperChi

You are very pretty Lucy! You have a great smile!


----------



## ilovesadie

luv4mygirls said:


> thank you so much, that was her practice outifit and she always wears it. sometimes she even wears it when we got out to eat ro the store lol. oh and my name is spelled mandy on the birth certificate but i've been knows to spell it wrong and put it mandi lol...


LOL that's so cute! I was obsessed with ballet when I was little and would dance everywhere instead of walking. :lol: :wink: 

Everyone is so much younger than I pictured them. =) And very pretty too!


----------



## honeycombe_jenjen

*Carmella (Lucy)*

OMG OMG Lucy ur so pretty!!!!!!! u knida look like Paris Hilton!!!!!!!!!! I cant believe how pretty u r and your friend is very pretty aswell! PM me sometime Id like to be friends with u!!!!!!!! Who else thinks shes pretty????
Love 
Jenni
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx[/img]


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

awww jen jen thats sweet why dont you go the newbie corner and introduce yourself and your chi :wave:


----------



## carmella chihuahua

awww!thank you jen,that was so sweet of you,you sound really nice!


----------



## Jon

Lucy - you look really pretty - great hair and smile  :wink:


----------



## carmella chihuahua

thanx jon!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

Carmella you are beautiful!!


----------



## xfayex

I agree! Your beautiful lucy! I love talking to you on msn - you are a really nice person with great advice and becoming a good friend!!


----------



## carmella chihuahua

thank you kjs chihuahuas!and thank you faye that was lovely!
evryone here is so gorgeous and friendly!!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls

wow very pretty girl! bout time i ot to put a face to the words


----------



## Saskia

Oh wow, you both look so beautiful.!!!!!!!
Luv Saskia


----------



## Saskia

I'd love to hav friends like you, you seem so friendly towards eveyone!


----------



## nikki

Just thought id post a couple updated pics of me and daughter.


----------



## stefania

Two beautiful girls


----------



## luv4mygirls

she takes after her mommy! pretty pretty pretty!


----------



## Iamafairy

luv4mygirls said:


> she takes after her mommy! pretty pretty pretty!



I agree!


----------



## LittleHead

You're very beautiful..and your daughter is cute!


----------



## Kari

Nikki you are pretty! Your daughter is an absolute doll!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Wow Niki you and your daughter are so pretty - she is blonde as you are dark


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

:shock: WOW the two of you are just beautiful!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek

Beautiful mom, beautiful daughter. I love her curls and her dimples.


----------



## nikki

Thanks everyone.


----------



## goldie

I haven't been around here long, but here's my pix.


----------



## luv4mygirls

cute dress!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

You are lovely


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

ok here are some pics of me and my old boyfriend   hehe does it show he's 11 years older than me ??

i wanted to ask wich pic is best as i want to let it maximized and framed for our 3rd anniversary  

kisses nat


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

last one....i really don't know wich one to pick :?


ps he's going to kill me if he finds out i posted him 4 times :roll:


----------



## Jon

I would probaly pick the 1st one you posted, Nat :wave:
:shock: 11 years older! really - he certainly doesnt look like it :!:


----------



## luv4mygirls

nat you are so striking! i like the first pic the best. and the last one too...... so it's between those 2 for me  also, what where you 2 eating? it looked delicious!


----------



## Ory&C

Hey, I managed to see all of you guys and everybody looks very beautiful...... for a moment I was thinking whether to post my photo or not :wink: . Well here I am....... I'm not sure if I posted it once or twice... so sorry  but I'm new at this  .

Christina


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Nat you and your boyfriend are a stunning couple - i love the last one .

Ory it is so great to see you :wave:


----------



## KB

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> last one....i really don't know wich one to pick :?
> 
> 
> ps he's going to kill me if he finds out i posted him 4 times :roll:


 i pick this one the last one


----------



## Unique

Hi!

I´d pick the last one.
Its a dream!

I love seeing you guys ...this thread was the best idea ever  

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## Unique

@Nikki Gosh you two are so beautyful..so natural! I love your pics!!! Very very pretty!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## nikki

aww, thank you.


----------



## luv4mygirls

christina you fit right in, you're very attractive!


----------



## Kari

Nat I pick that last one too! :wink:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

yeah i'm picking the last one then ....just thinking about doing it in sepia or black and white or natural :? 

kisses nat


----------



## Ory&C

> christina you fit right in, you're very attractive!


Thank you luv4mygirls :wave: .

Nathalie, I'd frame the last one as well. Looks very natural and sweet......


----------



## Iamafairy

I think sepia is one of the best ways for a pic to be! I like black and white also!


----------



## luv4mygirls

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> yeah i'm picking the last one then ....just thinking about doing it in sepia or black and white or natural :?
> 
> kisses nat


post them and let us help you decide hehehe


----------



## CooperChi

Nat, You're so gorgeous!!! WOW :shock: I would pick the first one if you were going to get it framed. You are a really hot couple! :wink:


----------



## -x_Sydney_x-

YAY!! I'm the first Post on page 100!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Ok... well...I'm going 2 bite the bullet and just do it!!

ohh....


Sorry they r a bit dark, taken with my phone!

Me..









Me n Minka...










Is that anything like u imagend me? lol

Love n hugs
:angel1:
Sydney and Minka xXx


----------



## Iamafairy

LOL totally NOT what I imagined u to be! lol. How do u take pics with ur phone and put em on to comp???


----------



## -x_Sydney_x-

USB wire or something (Alfie does it for me lol!)
Yeah most people think im Blonde.. ?? lol

What did u think i was gonna look like? 

Love n hugs
:angel1:
Sydney and Minka
xXx


----------



## CooperChi

Nope...lol...-x_Sydney_x- I pictured you as a blonde! You're really pretty


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

I expected you too be blonde too lol dont know why - you are really pretty :wave:


----------



## -x_Sydney_x-

Thanks  Yeah... i think i am a blonde with black hair *nods* lol

I look quite a bit older than i am 2

Love n hugs
:angel1:
Sydney and Minka xXx


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

No one as as they seem to be LOL 

Nat- I love the first pic

Ory&C- You are just beautiful!!!

-x_Sydney_x-- you look very exotic!!! Very beautiful!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

sydney your face reminds me of lindsay lohan's :wink: you are very pretty :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## -x_Sydney_x-

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> sydney your face reminds me of lindsay lohan's :wink: you are very pretty :wave:
> 
> kisses nat



Thanks!!


Love n hugs
:angel1:
Sydney n Minka
xXx


----------



## -x_Sydney_x-

Ur VERY beautiful nat!

xXx


----------



## luv4mygirls

sydney you are so pretty! and you pull off bangs really well!!!!!!! not many people can!!


----------



## Kari

luv4mygirls said:


> sydney you are so pretty! and you pull off bangs really well!!!!!!! not many people can!!


Yep! :wink: I pictured you a blonde too!


----------



## Iamafairy

Bangs?????????? :?


----------



## luv4mygirls

Iamafairy said:


> Bangs?????????? :?


yeah the hair that is on the forehead it goes from the scalp to the eyebrows but on some girls they are shorter or longer we call them bangs


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

lol we call them fringes


----------



## Iamafairy

Yes fringes!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks guys....u learn something new everyday!!!


----------



## Jon

lol - love bangs - cant believe there is now 101 pages of members pics lol - keep em coming


----------



## luv4mygirls

we need a spot in general chat with a sticky so we can learn each others terms and words and expressions  fringes-bangs hehehe......


----------



## Jon

lol yeah - good idea :!:


----------



## MYCHIBABY

OK...since everyone else is doing it, I'll go for it. Although, I hate having my picture taken and avoid it whenever possible. You can see why, I take bad pictures. Here goes.............

Deana


----------



## luv4mygirls

deana! your hair is amazing! i'm jealous lol!


----------



## Iamafairy

Awwwwww u dnt take bad piccys!!!!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

:? 

you take great !!!! you look very pretty 

kisses nat


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

Looks she has "fringes"too!! :lol: You are beauiful!!!


----------



## MYCHIBABY

Thanks everybody! Yeah......I have "fringes" just like Sydney. That's so funny :lol: 

Thank goodness for hair dye. hehe


----------



## mychisangel

It's so good to be able to 'put a face to the names' so here's a pic of me and my angels taken on Mother's Day 2005. Please excuse the tinted specs which I have to wear due to one of my eyes being ultra sensitive to light. :angel8:


----------



## luv4mygirls

wow you are very attractive too! sheesh chi owners are great looking aren't we


----------



## blossom

lovely picture!! :wave:


----------



## Iamafairy

Awwwwwww u look lovely!!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

God can you say CHI HOT!!! lol


----------



## luv4mygirls

well as you all know the last couple of days have been pretty hard for me so what does a gal do when things are stressful......


change your hair color! lol or that's just what i do anyways lol....

the pics i posted not too long ago my hair was a burgundy brown and now it's called eggplant. black iwth a purple red tint when the sun hits it....


----------



## Iamafairy

Awwww I love it! Ur so beautiful!


----------



## mychisangel

You look lovely, you have such a pretty face and your hair looks great. :angel8:


----------



## blossom

Nice! You're hair looks great, luv! :wave:


----------



## Kari

Mandy you would be pretty no matter what color your hair was! :wink:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

wow :shock: great hair !! love the colour!!!

you look (and are ) so sweet :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

ME : Just before I went out to see a band last night


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

hey sara you look so 8) cool !!!! love the t-shirt btw :wink: he's my fave !!!!

kisses nat


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> hey sara you look so 8) cool !!!! love the t-shirt btw :wink: he's my fave !!!!
> 
> kisses nat


Thank you so much  8)  

Manson is my fav too , seeing him again in a few months 8) :wink: 

I went to see Nine Inch Nails last night , they were amazing , one of the best gigs I've ever been too


----------



## luv4mygirls

you shoulda taken an after picture too lol. i like manson in concert, he puts on a great show. but my fave performance was by rob zombie, his show was phenomenal!

you look great by the way! love the hair!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

luv4mygirls said:


> you shoulda taken an after picture too lol.


lol , I'm just glad I used my 'water resistent hair gel ' as there was 
loads of water (and drinks LOL ) being thrown about LOL 

( if i took a photo of how rough I look this morning :shock: would 
not be good :shock: :lol: ) 

Rob Zombie is another fantastic live performer 8)


----------



## Iamafairy

U look gr8!!!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

Thanks Zoe  :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls

Fizzys mum said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> you shoulda taken an after picture too lol.
> 
> 
> 
> lol , I'm just glad I used my 'water resistent hair gel ' as there was
> loads of water (and drinks LOL ) being thrown about LOL
> 
> ( if i took a photo of how rough I look this morning :shock: would
> not be good :shock: :lol: )
> 
> Rob Zombie is another fantastic live performer 8)
Click to expand...

oh man if i posted a pic of how rough i looked every morning lol no one would be saying how pretty i am that's for sure! sounded like you had a great time.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

luv4mygirls said:


> Fizzys mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> you shoulda taken an after picture too lol.
> 
> 
> 
> lol , I'm just glad I used my 'water resistent hair gel ' as there was
> loads of water (and drinks LOL ) being thrown about LOL
> 
> ( if i took a photo of how rough I look this morning :shock: would
> not be good :shock: :lol: )
> 
> Rob Zombie is another fantastic live performer 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh man if i posted a pic of how rough i looked every morning lol no one would be saying how pretty i am that's for sure! sounded like you had a great time.
Click to expand...



DITTO  this girl needs loads of make-up  

and self-tan


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

Just found out i've got tickets to see NIN again on wednesday ( in London :roll: not sure if my mum will think that's a good idea :roll: ( she worrys so much even though I am 35 with my own home lol ) I can totally understand how she feels )


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

I will see how I feel on wednesday about going to the gig or not :roll:


----------



## amykate

*My turn....eek! :/*

This is me and my fiance (I'm the girl ).

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y104/amykate182/brandonamy1.jpg

Edit: I couldn't get the whole size-file thing to work.


----------



## luv4mygirls

*Re: My turn....eek! :/*



amykate said:


> This is me and my fiance (I'm the girl ).
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y104/amykate182/brandonamy1.jpg
> 
> Edit: I couldn't get the whole size-file thing to work.


you look like someone i know but i can't remeber who.... your very pretty, and you 2 make a lovely couple!


----------



## amykate

*Re: My turn....eek! :/*



luv4mygirls said:


> amykate said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and my fiance (I'm the girl ).
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y104/amykate182/brandonamy1.jpg
> 
> Edit: I couldn't get the whole size-file thing to work.
> 
> 
> 
> you look like someone i know but i can't remeber who.... your very pretty, and you 2 make a lovely couple!
Click to expand...

Awww...thanks!


----------



## Kari

Very pretty! :wink:


----------



## amykate

Kari said:


> Very pretty! :wink:


 It's so funny...I've just been browsing through the Chi pictures that everyone's posted and didn't realize how long I'd been online! Such beautiful babies!


----------



## paint my world

This is me. My boyfriend says Im a right poser. Why would he think that?


----------



## stefanie_farrell

Well I know exactly why... your really stunning... tried modelling?
xxx


----------



## Kari

amykate said:


> Kari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny...I've just been browsing through the Chi pictures that everyone's posted and didn't realize how long I'd been online! Such beautiful babies!
Click to expand...

It's very easy for me to be on here for hours at a time!


----------



## paint my world

Thanks you so much stefanie, you really made my day. Id love to model but trust me not all my pix look like this. I dont think im tall enough anyway and I dont have a iron board belly like models have to either :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls

you are very pretty and i love your glasses!


----------



## paint my world

aw thank you too luv4mygirls. I love my glasses to. Im so lost without them. Ive never had contacts in my life becuz my glasses are just so me


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

you look very pretty ...and you are a natural poser  

kisses nat


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

Man I want my lip pierced!! I have my Eyebrow,Nose, Tongue, and bellybutton. You look awesome!!!!!


----------



## Kari

KJsChihuahuas said:


> Man I want my lip pierced!! I have my Eyebrow,Nose, Tongue, and bellybutton. You look awesome!!!!!


I have my lip pierced right there but on the left side!


----------



## paint my world

thank you KJsChihuahuas. I thought it was very sore getting my lip pierced Kari. Ive had it done for years now tho. Had my belly button done before to but it grew out and now I have a nice big scar


----------



## luv4mygirls

paint my world said:


> thank you KJsChihuahuas. I thought it was very sore getting my lip pierced Kari. Ive had it done for years now tho. Had my belly button done before to but it grew out and now I have a nice big scar


yeah same thing happened to my eyebrow, i got the scar too. :x


----------



## Seren

I have the middle of my lip pierced (labret) and a few other piercings.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

KJsChihuahuas said:


> Man I want my lip pierced!! I have my Eyebrow,Nose, Tongue, and bellybutton. You look awesome!!!!!




i HAD a nose -piercing and i HAVE a tongue -piercing   i always forget it is there :roll: 

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls

i can just see in my line of work having any other piercings than my tongue :shock: they'd be ripped right out with the first tussle with a rottie lol. i like eyebrow and nose but for me it's too risky plus the eyebrow ring i had a few years back rejected and came out. i'd like to get a little tiny nose stud but i'm apprehensive. plus i don't have the nose for it. and i'm not sure about wearing glasses and having the nose done. (although i am going to get contacts soon....)


----------



## Boogaloo

I'm glad I read the last few comments --- I was thinking of getting a belly button ring but I didn't know how big of a hole is left when you decide to take it out for good, and now I am worried about getting a big scar! :!:


----------



## Seren

Chiwis mum i have a small nose stud and wear glasses with no problem :wink: 

Boogaloo you will only get a scar if you let the piercing grow out. Otherwise theres a hole like after you have your ears pierced. Theres a lot more chance of a piercing growing out if its on a flat surface like eyebrows. My eyebrow piercing grew out and i have a scar too


----------



## paint my world

My personal advice would be not to get your belly button one. I think it looks real pretty but it does grow out and you WILL be left with a scar. My is totally noticeable and I hate it


----------



## Nona

Woah, does it really grow out??!
I never knew that...

I got mine done when I was 16, but the guy did it at one o clock, totally off centre so I took it out and got it done again 6 months later.
Didn't have it in long though, all my mates liked it so much that they got it done too! :roll: 

I liked it, but the main reason I took it out was because my only 2 serious boyfriends said they didn't like body piercings. :shock:


----------



## luv4mygirls

Nona said:


> Woah, does it really grow out??!
> I never knew that...
> 
> I got mine done when I was 16, but the guy did it at one o clock, totally off centre so I took it out and got it done again 6 months later.
> Didn't have it in long though, all my mates liked it so much that they got it done too! :roll:
> 
> I liked it, but the main reason I took it out was because my only 2 serious boyfriends said they didn't like body piercings. :shock:


many of them can get pushed out. i know people who've ahd it in for years and it isn't going anywhere though.


----------



## Maggie's Mom

Here's me... and little Maggie


----------



## luv4mygirls

what a great smile!


----------



## Yoshismom

*Pics of my family*

This is my daughter Kayla and My husband Shawn










This is me Yoshismom (Michelle) and My husband Shawn


----------



## Kari

Boogaloo said:


> I'm glad I read the last few comments --- I was thinking of getting a belly button ring but I didn't know how big of a hole is left when you decide to take it out for good, and now I am worried about getting a big scar! :!:


Another reason not to get it done is if you want to have kids one day. Women who have their belly buttons pierced are left with a stretch mark from the top hole to inside the belly button. At least I do and EVERY other woman I know who has had a baby. I took mine out at about 5 months along and the others took theirs out right away. So there isn't really any way to prevent it.

You have a great family Michelle! :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls

wow michelle you are very attractive! great hair and great eyeborws! great looking family!


----------



## carmella chihuahua

lovely pics!you have the whistest teeth!


----------



## Iamafairy

When I was dancing...I was never allowed to have any piecings apart from my ears....my best friend who was not a dancer had her belly button done 4 times in sort of a cross shape!


----------



## angela_markovic

after seeing everyones lovely photos i thought id put up some of our little family! me , lillo and my boyfriend matteo relaxing taking some sun by my mums pool x x x


----------



## angela_markovic

ooops sorry dont know why that came up twice!


----------



## Iamafairy

Ur a stunning lil family!


----------



## stefanie_farrell

wow angela.. you look so happy together! little lillo looks very pleased!


----------



## luv4mygirls

you look a little like olivia newton john!


----------



## *Sarah*

hey angela awwww it's nice to see u looking happy again  and lillo is sooo cute 

Sarah


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

cute couple ...cute bf :wink:  

kisses nat


----------



## angela_markovic

ah thanks everyone, and nemochi how are you? i saw you were getting or do you have already little sitch? he looks really lovely. im sure youll agree you can never replace a chi but love them all just as much. its helped us so much having lillo we still miss poppy terribly but he's definately livened up the house again! keep in touch x


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> cute couple ...cute bf :wink:
> 
> kisses nat



They are both HOT! LOL Yes I agree your boyfriend is a hottie! :wink:


----------



## MELANIE

*Dulce's Mum Melanie*

I'm new but here I am with my husband.


----------



## luv4mygirls

great looking couple!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

you 2 are a stunning couple


----------



## Kioana

just thought i'd join in, heres a website i just made . the pic on there is old ,it's my highi school grad pic but i still loook the same

http://www.myspace.com/kioana


----------



## luv4mygirls

Jamoka said:


> just thought i'd join in, heres a website i just made . the pic on there is old ,it's my highi school grad pic but i still loook the same
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/kioana


nice pic! and i loooooove your name!!!!!!


----------



## Kioana

:wink: thanks


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

love the name !!i pictured you totally different :? you look great

kisses nat


----------



## Jill

Hi!!! Here's a photo that I posted elsewhere on this board...but it's my current favorite of my new puppy Reuben and me, in costume after a show (I'm a belly dancer).








Jill


----------



## luv4mygirls

rueben needs a costume!!!!! your so pretty!


----------



## Jill

LOL...thank you from us both...the costume is in the works for Reuben...right now...his Fez is ready for wearing...
Jill


----------



## *Nicole*

*My baby "Filmore"*

My baby - "FILMORE" - 1 yr old - 5 1/2 pounds


----------



## Jill

*Re: My baby "Filmore"*

OMG...too cute! I love his 'tough look' spike collar and all!
Jill


----------



## NewMommy

Here's me! Lol these were taken a little while ago! I gotta ahircut since then but not a huge change^^










:wave:


----------



## Kari

*Re: My baby "Filmore"*



*Nicole* said:


> My baby - "FILMORE" - 1 yr old - 5 1/2 pounds


 :shock: :shock: I LOVE Filmore!!! I have a thing for tri-colors!


----------



## *Nicole*

:wink: thank you!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

A new photo of me taken today  ( sorry its so small  )


----------



## CooperChi

Nice to 'see' you sara!! You're a hottie! :wink:


----------



## mychisangel

Fizzys mum said:


> A new photo of me taken today  ( sorry its so small  )


That's a lovely photo of you Sara. You and Fizzy sure must be an eyecatching duo when you're out together! 8) :wink: LOL, I see you have to do the same thing with your doggy flap as I do with one of our many catdoors which Minx & Brooke use, as well as 17 yr old cat Timmy. Those three will only go in and out thru' it if it is tied up too. The other 2 cats will push them open tho'.


----------



## luv4mygirls

great photo's ladies! :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

great figure Sara :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

Thank you


----------



## xfayex

new piccys of me thought id post them abit of a change to my old ones:-


----------



## CooperChi

Wow Faye you are very pretty!


----------



## -x_Sydney_x-

Thought i'd post a new pic of lil ol' me lol!


















I look so moody!!

Love n hugs
:angel1:
Sydney and Minka xXx


----------



## luv4mygirls

wow you have mesmerizing eyes!


----------



## -x_Sydney_x-

Awww!!! Thank you!

Love n hugs
:angel1:
Sydney and Minka xXx


----------



## 2pups622

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> A new photo of me taken today  ( sorry its so small  )


great pic i see tigger in the background thats my man LOL


----------



## 2pups622

here a new one of me 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls

great pics! your sooo pretty!


----------



## 2pups622

thanks


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

great pics indeed , you look stunning :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Kari

Great pictures everyone!!! :wave:


----------



## IWannaBeParis

*Im new...soooo*

Heres me, and a little about me.

Im 21, My name is Kaytee, Im obsessed with Paris Hilton, which is why my lil chi's name is Paris. I recently got married a week ago yesterday, I only have one chi however I do have a SugarGlider Named HoneyChild as well. I now live in Orlando Florida however I just moved here from Fayetteville Nc, and well I guess thats about it.


----------



## IWannaBeParis

okay well darn, I have posted a few pics already today so its not like i dont know how, only for some reason the pics of me wont come up... GrrrR


----------



## Kristin

Sometimes the pics on here don't work for me either. I end up just uploading them to photobucket and doing it that way. It's 20 times easier. 

I used to be into Paris Hilton big time. Not because of the way she is, I just like her style. But, I stopped liking her as much because she dumped Tinks on her mom. Anyone who can give up thier "child" just because it gets too big doesn't deserve fans as devoted as hers. But, that's my opinion.


----------



## IWannaBeParis

*So I try again...*

here is Me....




hopefully....



if it wants to post today.


----------



## carmella chihuahua

It posted!
Your so pretty!What nationality are you?you look very spanish/mediteranen.


----------



## IWannaBeParis

carmella chihuahua said:


> It posted!
> Your so pretty!What nationality are you?you look very spanish/mediteranen.


I am hispanic and white. thank you tho <3


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

i thought i would post another pic of me and my bf from our garden , we were having a BBQ :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls

your garden (judging by the background) looks lovely! and that is a nice picture of the 2 of you  so, when are we going to get a family portrait of you , the bf and the 3 kids


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

hehe i'm waiting for those too  at my mom's birthday we had loads of pics taken from me and my bf and the chi's , but my uncle still has to mail them through :roll: as soon as i get them , you will see them appear :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Brandy

Since I'm a tard and can't seem to read, the lovely nemochi had to direct me to the most obvios place to post. I'm a putz what can I say? (thanks nemochi, lifesaver! :wave: ).

Me and my Bf, Jason at a BBQ in April:


----------



## belladoggie

Here's some of me that I just took. Also one of my fiance at a friends bbq recently - don't tell him tho, he'll kill me!


----------



## luv4mygirls

great pics and what great looking couples we have here!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rubyfox

Well here goes, 

This is me after a party :shock: 



Thats the best I can do!!!!!!!!


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two

Hello I'm Shonda ... Poncho & Sasha's mommy. 


Hope this works :wave:


----------



## Tinkerbell1

These pics were done a while back and on all the photos Neeko wouldnt look at the camera :angryfire:


----------



## Rubyfox

Gosh two models :glasses7:


----------



## luv4mygirls

wow you're all such pretty women!


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY

HERE'S SOME PICS OF ME 1ST IS FROM ONE OF MY PHOTOSHOOTS LAST YEAR AND THE 2ND IS FROM A SHOW


----------



## Rubyfox

WOW,, are you a model?
I wish I had your body, mind you a did around 10 years ago! LOL


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

looks very good :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls

wow girl! you are stunning!


----------



## CooperChi

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> i thought i would post another pic of me and my bf from our garden , we were having a BBQ :wave:
> 
> kisses nat


Nat you are so gorgeous! You remind me a bit like Lindsey Lohan. I like your bf's outfit. lol :lol: I hope he's wearing pants? :lol: :wink: or is he the "naked chef" hehe.

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY you are beautiful too!


----------



## stefania

Nat ...i gotta say you have a very interresting face....a natural beauty...lucky goat  :wave:


----------



## AEROMarley1983

Well, I thought I was going to be able to post a pic for you all, but it won't work. Perhaps I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## stefanie_farrell

well i aint been here in a lil while so thought id leave some comments-------->

wannabeparis: Gosh you remind me so much of ASHLEE SIMPSON in the first pic, cute!

Natalie: ur stunning, so gorgeous!

Brandy: What a great couple- I have my nose pierced!

Belladoggie: More great couples/ i luv blue/grey eyes!

Ruby fox: You look exactly how I imagened you lol so pretty- your weyes are really blue!

enough luv4 2: ow my- check out ur smile-its amazing. You come across so confident in photos.

tinkerbelle: ok Alanna- I knew you were pretty- BUT GOD your beautiful. lol ur so model like.

Peanutbutter&j: u look great- like a model for a knightclub poster or a gig!


----------



## Rubyfox

well thankyou very much I haven't had a nice remark like that for ages. I have gone all red


----------



## stefanie_farrell

Rubyfox said:


> well thankyou very much I haven't had a nice remark like that for ages. I have gone all red


your welcome- i think you look great!


----------



## Rubyfox

I am trying to find a pic of youStef ????
Where is one?


----------



## stefanie_farrell

nowhere lololol


----------



## EdukatedRedHed

Me.


----------



## luv4mygirls

LOVe your hair color!


----------



## EdukatedRedHed

Thanks!


----------



## Rubyfox

EdukatedRedHed you look like a famous person off our tv?
I think she is a vet but I can't remember her name (she is very pretty also with red hair) they do say we all have a double somewhere? :shock:


----------



## EdukatedRedHed

Rubyfox said:


> EdukatedRedHed you look like a famous person off our tv?
> I think she is a vet but I can't remember her name (she is very pretty also with red hair) they do say we all have a double somewhere? :shock:


 :shock: WOW! I'm FAMOUS!


----------



## dollhouse




----------



## Rubyfox

Dollhouse, you are so pretty :shock:


----------



## luv4mygirls

Rubyfox said:


> Dollhouse, you are so pretty :shock:


wow she really is!


----------



## Butterfly's Daddy

*ME & BUTTERFLY*

Don't we look alike? Except for the fact that butterfly is darker than me. :lol:


----------



## LittleHead

Awww..when her ears used to be small!! :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls

great pic poppa


----------



## LeannaK

here's me!!


----------



## LeannaK

son and Callie.... she's KISSING him!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek

*Re: ME & BUTTERFLY*



Butterfly's Daddy said:


> Don't we look alike? Except for the fact that butterfly is darker than me. :lol:


You can see she gets her good looks from her daddy. :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls

great pics of you, your son and callie! you have a great looking family


----------



## Trinitee_112

Heres me and Sammy's daddy :lol: and on the right picture is me and my sis(Sam's Auntie  )


----------



## luv4mygirls

great looking couple and you and yur sis have a strong resemblence wow, very pretty girls!


----------



## Trinitee_112

thankyou. oh and i forgot to put our names  I'm Janet my boyfriend Rudy and my sis Desi


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

luv4mygirls said:


> Rubyfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dollhouse, you are so pretty :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> wow she really is!
Click to expand...

she certainly is


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum!

:wave: I've been meaning to do this for ages! I've said a few times before that I'm a punk so I hope I don't look too scary!!! (I'm also a teacher so I can look very un-scary too and I'm a big softie!) I had a mohican years ago so I will try and dig out a few of my old photos and get them scanned to post!









This is me with a friend of mine.








My boyfriend and me


----------



## luv4mygirls

how long does it take you to get your hair like that? and do you do it by yourself?

your gorgeous by the way :wave:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum!

luv4mygirls said:


> how long does it take you to get your hair like that? and do you do it by yourself?
> 
> your gorgeous by the way :wave:


  Thank you! I
have to get my boyfriend to help with me with the back. It takes ages, depending on how many spikes I want. Its even worse to wash out though!!!! :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls

JJ Ivy's mum! said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> how long does it take you to get your hair like that? and do you do it by yourself?
> 
> your gorgeous by the way :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I
> have to get my boyfriend to help with me with the back. It takes ages, depending on how many spikes I want. Its even worse to wash out though!!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

what do you use in it? i've always wanted to ask "punks" about their hair but here they are so unapproachable and always thinking people are being sarcastic and trying to make fun of them, they have HUGE chips on their shoulders. i hope you know that my questions are only cause i am really curious! and i'm being sincere.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum!

I don't think the majority of punks have chips on their shoulder, (my friends don't anyway). I'm always happy to talk to anyone who wants to know about the way I look. Often people _think_ I'm going to be mean or scary but I'm not at all!! That's why I said with my pictures that I'm not scary as I don't wanrt people to think that. I smile all the time and do my best not to come across in that way!!

I use very strong hairspray and then when the hairspray is still wet I dry it with a hairdryer. My hair then dries very hard. Its very bad for my hair though!!! :lol:


----------



## lecohen

JJ IVY

YOU ROCK and i love IVY!

Whereabouts in London do you live? You look fun!

Leena x


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

hehe that looks so cool 8) , you need hardcore spray to do that , i suppose   

kisses nat


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum!

lecohen said:


> JJ IVY
> 
> YOU ROCK and i love IVY!
> 
> Whereabouts in London do you live? You look fun!
> 
> Leena x


 :wave: Thanks! I live in south east London. :wave: 
Jeanna


----------



## lecohen

Hi Jeanna,

If you ever plan to be in my area (NW London), we could meet up (and you could bring the darling Ivy too). There's some great parks near me.

Leena x 

:wave:


----------



## Ed&EmsMom

Ok in light of the happenings on the board I would like to say yes I did pull my picture from a web site... but it is ours..really!!!! My husband and I own Excelo Appliance/Undercoverz Sleep Shop in Moose Jaw so this was one of my better pictures ( I hate pictures of me!)


----------



## lecohen

Hi all...

Ok, Here goes...hope this works














Edit: trying to resize


----------



## lecohen

Woah...so sorry peeps - came out massive???


----------



## luv4mygirls

2 very lovely ladies! but i'm begining to see a pattern, you can't be ugly and be a chi owner lol.


----------



## \m/_CourT_\m/

Hey alll Heres a few pics of me :wave:  soz there so small but n e bigger and it said there 2 big


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

you look lovely :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## \m/_CourT_\m/

lol awwww thank you ....... i see a pic of u 2 u loooook real pretty lol


----------



## Jon

wow - I can't believe that there are 118 pages in this thread :lol: 

great pics everyone  :wave: :wave:
lol - courtney - i was staring at the first pic you posted for about 5 mins trying to figure out what you were hugging when I saw the pic description :lol:, you look really sweet :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Great pics everyone thanks for sharing :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls

Jon said:


> wow - I can't believe that there are 118 pages in this thread :lol:
> 
> great pics everyone  :wave: :wave:
> lol - courtney - i was staring at the first pic you posted for about 5 mins trying to figure out what you were hugging when I saw the pic description :lol:, you look really sweet :wave:


lol i couldn't figure it out either lol....


great pics by the way :wave:


----------



## \m/_CourT_\m/

LOL ..... i no its a bit of a rubbish picture but its the only ones i could find lol :lol:  




Thanks BTW everyone  :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell

Its a lobsterrrrr! :lol:


----------



## \m/_CourT_\m/

LOL well spotted Stefanie ...... and Hi ya lol :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell

lol well i was having second thoughts- crab? :lol: 
heyyyyy


----------



## \m/_CourT_\m/

lol ..... ooooo come 2 think of it it might have been :roll: lol :wink: 

how r u stefanie ???? or n e one else lol

Romeo is welll cute


----------



## stefanie_farrell

\m/_CourT_\m/ said:


> lol ..... ooooo come 2 think of it it might have been :roll: lol :wink:
> 
> how r u stefanie ???? or n e one else lol
> 
> Romeo is welll cute



awwwww thanks
will you be getting your own chi soon?
im great ta- n u?

:wave:


----------



## \m/_CourT_\m/

Hmmmm no not at the moment coz Alanna's getting one next month so it will be quite tricky having 3 young dogs!! 

yep im gooooood thank you


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

JJ Ivy's mum! said:


> . It takes ages, depending on how many spikes I want. Its even worse to wash out though!!!! :lol:


& I bet it has to be washed out before you sleep :shock:  I've only got little spikes in my hair and that's bad enough to wash out :shock: :wink: :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell

:lol:


----------



## Iamafairy

I was out the other night and a friend of a friend had hair like that. It was dyed pink and green and she says its takes loadsa straightnin and hold hairspray ect ect lol. it looked fab as does urs! She even once put glue in her hair to make it stand on up lol now tht was a real pain to get out lol


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum!

Iamafairy said:


> it looked fab as does urs! She even once put glue in her hair to make it stand on up lol now tht was a real pain to get out lol


Thanks! The hairspray I use feels like glue when its in my hair!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum!

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> & I bet it has to be washed out before you sleep :shock:  I've only got little spikes in my hair and that's bad enough to wash out :shock: :wink: :lol:


ha ha! I've perfected the art of sleeping on it over the years! Its painful though!! I will scan an old piccy of me with a mohican and post that. I miss having my mohican!


----------



## Camilla

Believe it or not I was a punk in the 80's in London when I was at music college.! I loved it!!
I used to have a mohican, usually it was pink, sometimes black and I used to wear bin liner skirts! :lol: If i can find an old pic of me I will post it


----------



## Kari

Camilla said:


> Believe it or not I was a punk in the 80's in London when I was at music college.! I loved it!!
> I used to have a mohican, usually it was pink, sometimes black and I used to wear bin liner skirts! :lol: If i can find an old pic of me I will post it


 :shock: OMG Camilla! You have to post a pic of that!!! I wish I had pics of my hair when I was a teenager. I had it turquoise, burgundy with a peanut butter color, I called it PB&J hair. I had so many colors. I used to love to bleach it and then have the roots grow. I used to love that look. Isn't that strange?? :lol: :lol:

JJ Ivy's Mum, VERY cool!!!! :wink: I have really toned down my look alot but I still have some facial piercings. :wink:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

haha camilla i want to see a pic of that !!!!!

Kari , did busters 'eyes always blinked in your siggy ??? i never noticed that before .... :? 

kisses nat


----------



## iluvmyvikin

my hair looks darker in the pic than it really is *hmpf*


----------



## luv4mygirls

no matter how dark your hair looks you are so pretty!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum!

Camilla said:


> Believe it or not I was a punk in the 80's in London when I was at music college.! I loved it!!
> I used to have a mohican, usually it was pink, sometimes black and I used to wear bin liner skirts! :lol: If i can find an old pic of me I will post it


Oh you are cool!!!! I need to see piccies!!!! You post your mohican pics and I'll post mine!!!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum!

Luvnmydeerhd, I love your wedding photo. You look so pretty.


----------



## Ellefire

Since I'm a newbie, I thought maybe I should get familiar with everyone by posting a pic of myself.

Taken four years ago...









Me and my cousin [who recently passed away] two years ago...


----------



## goldie

I was just looking thru some photos and found one from the local pumpkin patch in 2003. I don't think I've changed much (my avatar is me last month).


----------



## luv4mygirls

Ellefire said:


> Since I'm a newbie, I thought maybe I should get familiar with everyone by posting a pic of myself.
> 
> Taken four years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my cousin [who recently passed away] two years ago...


you have amazing hair! and such an exotic pretty face.....

i'm sorry to hear about your cousin, that was a nice picture of the 2 of you.


----------



## luv4mygirls

goldie said:


> I was just looking thru some photos and found one from the local pumpkin patch in 2003. I don't think I've changed much (my avatar is me last month).


great looking family :wave: and so fitting to post that in october  you ahve a great smile.


----------



## ooxjen

ooh I like this thread. :lol: hehe. I'll post some of me to say hi to y'all. 
Here's me & my friend...i'm on the left.








and there's me again.


----------



## luv4mygirls

ooxjen said:


> ooh I like this thread. :lol: hehe. I'll post some of me to say hi to y'all.
> Here's me & my friend...i'm on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there's me again.


welcome! :wave: yet another pretty chi owner here lol.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

wow three beautiful ladies on one page :shock: you all look very pretty :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Peppy's Mum

I love this thread! Just went through and caught up on it! There are some stunning looking people on here!!

Old members should post some fresh pics of themselves :wink: 

Here is a recent one of me:


----------



## luv4mygirls

whoa you're gorgeous!!!


----------



## Peppy's Mum

Thanks


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

:shock: :shock: wow Cass you are HOT!!!!!!

kisses nat

ps i had such a different image from you in my head ..... :?


----------



## Peppy's Mum

Thanks Nat!

Its always the way.....no one ever turns out how I picture them!


----------



## Sam

Thought id post my pic! Its good to put a face to a name this thread was a good idea.


----------



## Sam

hmm didnt work...try again


----------



## Sam

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d116/tinkerbell10001/untitled.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Sam




----------



## Peppy's Mum

The link doesnt work Sam.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Thats the pic she was trying to post, I uploaded it again Sam :wave:


----------



## LeeBroadway

Well I'm new here and I wanted to post some photos for you guys, but I'm having serious trouble getting my files down to 30 KB, even when I resize them to be quite small. Could this have something to do with the fact that my camera is 5.2 megapixels? Does anyone have any thoughts, or know of an easy way to make files smaller?

Here is a link to a Yahoo album with some photos of me in it... self portraits in the mirror tiles that used to be over my bed, teehee.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/jlo_in_da_hizzouse/my_photos


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

wow those pics are very artistic :wink: , you look very pretty and you have GREAT hair :wink: :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> wow those pics are very artistic :wink: , you look very pretty and you have GREAT hair :wink: :wave:
> 
> kisses nat


i agree pretty girl, great hair!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum!

Wow, you're stunning!


----------



## stefanie_farrell

Me and romeo last week!


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Stef your really gorgeous! and check out lil Romeo, his soo sweet


----------



## Rubyfox

stefanie_farrell said:


> Me and romeo last week!


wow Stef you are sooooo pretty :shock:


----------



## luv4mygirls

great pic stef!


----------



## stefanie_farrell

Thanks    
Romeos ear went funny lol he went to put it back.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum!

You and Romeo look great!


----------



## carmella chihuahua

great piccy steph!Your so pretty!i luv ya hair style!And of cousre romeo is looking adorable as always!


----------



## stefanie_farrell

carmella chihuahua said:


> great piccy steph!Your so pretty!i luv ya hair style!And of cousre romeo is looking adorable as always!



thanks everyone! hey lucy-thanks :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ChihuaMomma202

Heres mee..


----------



## luv4mygirls

i love that pic of you and fiona!!!! great top, i love the colors! you could be a model.


----------



## PipersCharm

Piper and Me...










Me with my hair semi-straighten... (how it is most of the time, straight)


----------



## luv4mygirls

PipersCharm said:


> Piper and Me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with my hair semi-straighten... (how it is most of the time, straight)


you are one hot mama!


----------



## PipersCharm

Why Thank You, I try.... One of these days, hopefully, I'll get an agency!


----------



## stefanie_farrell

piperscharm you are seriously beautiful and so photogenic- very appealing!!!

fiona your beautiful- i love that top!!!!


----------



## Rubyfox

I am not showing my face on this site again, to many beautiful lady's here. 
You all could be models!!!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum!

Yeah everyone is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Courtney

I figured I should do this, too!!









my fiance & I on our cruise in July








random picture of me


----------



## luv4mygirls

you really pull of short hair! not too many people can. you got great bone structure (many people pay big money for that look!)


----------



## Courtney

luv4mygirls said:


> you really pull of short hair! not too many people can. you got great bone structure (many people pay big money for that look!)


Thanks for the compliments!
I actually think my hair looks bad long so I usually keep it around shoulder length. It just gets long and looks like it weighs my face down.


----------



## Kari

Very nice pictures everyone! :wink: 

Cass, great picture!!! :wink:


----------



## Sam

This is me. Nice pics everyone its nice to put a face toa name!


----------



## luv4mygirls

Sam said:


> This is me. Nice pics everyone its nice to put a face toa name!


you look a little like "baby spice" but prettier!


----------



## Rubyfox

Sam my 12 year old son's face lit up when he saw you, he likes blondes.
LOL


----------



## Sam

lol thanks! I have finally mastered the art of puttng pictures on the forum yay!


----------



## stefanie_farrell

Sam your beautiful! I love you hair!!! 8)


----------



## Unleashed_Puppy

aWWWW your chi adorable


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

heres me  lolzz... people say i look than 14 since i sied my hair black  lolzzz




i feel embarrased posting this coz all of you are pretty.. but.. here it is...


----------



## Rubyfox

You are very pretty also, dont put yourself down.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

Aww Thank you so Much  lolzz


----------



## PB&J'sMom

I think your pretty too-and I really like your haircut..looks llike a pixie cut, Im trying to get my 14 yr old to do her hair the same way! :wave:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

thanxx


----------



## luv4mygirls

you are a pretty girl! i love your hair too, it's real shiny and the cut is adorable!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

awwww thank you everyone.... you are all so nice... on chi people... i can tell im gunna be a permanent member on this website


----------



## stefanie_farrell

aww sarah yes thats a very edgey cut- i like it! i badly want to die my hair black but my mum said no :lol: i might do black underneath though sneakly lol 8)


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

stefanie_farrell said:


> aww sarah yes thats a very edgey cut- i like it! i badly want to die my hair black but my mum said no :lol: i might do black underneath though sneakly lol 8)


lolzz Awww!! Thankiess 


when i took that piccy.. the brown was starting to show through.. 


but.... i got a shock when i first died it black.... :lol: but i have to do my roots every month


----------



## Cherries

Me 

And two of me and Scuzzy









He was pretty young here.. Really young actually!








I love this one!










I think he actually likes to swing..HEHE.

So uhm.. That's me


----------



## luv4mygirls

great pics! you wear some pretty cool shoes! love the hair too!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

WOW!!!!

You are So Pretty.... you look really Cool


----------



## Sandra1961

Cherries said:


> Me


Wow...now there BIG shoes :shock:


----------



## LeannaK

Here are some new pics...


----------



## Rubyfox

WOW :shock: LeannaK you have a stunning family, you your son and your dogs. BEAUTIFUL PICS


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

Me , last night at a rock gig ( with the lead singer :love2: :love10: )


----------



## stefanie_farrell

ahhhh sara looks like you had a great time!!!!! you liked him then? lol
your so funky!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

stefanie_farrell said:


> ahhhh sara looks like you had a great time!!!!! you liked him then? lol
> your so funky!!


lol , I sure do Stef :wink: he is a fantastic guy & plays great music too , what more could a girl want lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell

lol!!!! you said it!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

oh well , a girl *can* dream :angel7: :love3:


----------



## kipbug

I guess it's time for me to post My Pic. I can't believe that I just read 126 pages... lol. Although unfortunately since I just found out about this thread recently, some of the pics have disappeared  I don't know how old I look to everyone, but I'm 24  I was surprised to see so many people my age or younger


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

nice to see you Brian , men are rare on this site :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Rubyfox

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> nice to see you Brian , men are rare on this site :wave:
> 
> kisses nat


Hello Brian,
I was thinking the same , there isn't many men but your very welcome :wave:


----------



## Iamafairy

Everyon is so cute!!!!


----------



## kipbug

Rubyfox said:


> xx-nathalie-xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice to see you Brian , men are rare on this site :wave:
> 
> kisses nat
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Brian,
> I was thinking the same , there isn't many men but your very welcome :wave:
Click to expand...

 Thanks Nat and Rubyfox  Everyone has been so great about making me feel welcome  I'm glad to have found the site


----------



## iluvmyvikin

Brian- i think we need to see a pic of u and Weazle!
It seems you are such a great pair!


----------



## kipbug

I'll see if I can figure out how to work the self timer on my camera so that I can get a good pic of myself and weazle


----------



## iluvmyvikin

*yeeey*


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

Nice to see a photo of you Brian


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

hey , i found a good pic of me  so i thought i'd post it :wave:


----------



## CooperChi

You're so beautiful Nat!  Filip is a lucky guy :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell

NAT ALL PICS ARE GOOD OF YOU- YOUR BEAUTIFUL!!! I love your hairrrrr!! Lucky thing!


----------



## Rubyfox

Yes Nat you are beautiful and life is not fair.  
LOL


----------



## kris10

Okay...I REALLLLLLY hate being in front of the camera...therefore I choose to normally be behind it. (Photography is my passion in this wonderful life). The first one is just one of me that I did a self portrait of last weekend. It's a color version of my avatar. The second one is of my little Cody the first week I had him. He's much more photogenic...and not as chicken as me of the camera..LOL!










Cody looks like he's saying..."Eeeewwww mom...enough of the kisses."


----------



## CooperChi

You're very pretty, you shouldn't be scared to be in front of a camera...Cody is so cute!!!


----------



## Jon

I thought I should post a more recent pic of me so here it is:










I hate this picture :lol:


----------



## kris10

> I hate this picture


It's a good picture. How old are you? I have two son's. One is ten and one is six. 8)


----------



## Jon

kris10 said:


> I hate this picture
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good picture. How old are you? I have two son's. One is ten and one is six. 8)
Click to expand...

I'm 14 years old. :wave:


----------



## CooperChi

Jon, you look more grown up since the last pic I saw of you! You're sure a cutie!!!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

Jon said:


> kris10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate this picture
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good picture. How old are you? I have two son's. One is ten and one is six. 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 14 years old. :wave:
Click to expand...

OoooH!!! Finally... i thought there was no one else my age on here


----------



## kipbug

In response to the requests from my fans... er... fan.... lol. Here's a few pics of me and weazle together  Although... it may be just a ploy for people to see more of weazle... lol










I think this pic is my favorite 


















Enjoy


----------



## kris10

AWWWW....what a cutey chi Kip. (I'm new here so I'm sure you've answered this question before but how old is Weazle). I love the colors. I also have a doberman so I'm partial to the black/brown coloring. I may just have to go buy another chi this color...hehehe...:lol:.


----------



## iluvmyvikin

What a great couple!! 
I don't look so good with my chis for some reason  But you and Weazle are the perfect pair!!


----------



## kealohalinaka

Well, since almost everyone have posted their pictures and of course after reading 129 pages... Tiny and I would feel so left out if I didn't add our photos to it. 

So here we are.... My daughter Tiny and I together.










And this is her at the National Chihuahua Race in San Diego, 2005 @ PETCO PARK. 

*** Tiny came Final but didn't win the Championship title *** sob sob... but I was so proud of her.


















And this is just of Tiny.... She asked me to post this SEXY BUTT shot of hers. ** SHOW OFF **


----------



## Jon

You and Tiny look so sweet together.


----------



## kris10

Awww....soooo many cutie chi's here!!!! (I'm partial to the coloring in her...:wink What a sweety!!! 8)


----------



## ~Jessie~

Here are pics of me from 2 seconds ago.


----------



## Kurrazie

My pookie & I


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

chihuahua-people == pretty people


----------



## ~Jessie~

Hehe, I agree Everyone on here is so good looking.


----------



## TiffsLilChi

jessiegrl22 said:


> Here are pics of me from 2 seconds ago.



You look just like Sarah Michelle Gellar! Do you get that all the time? Your so pretty.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Kurrazie said:


> My pookie & I


I think you look just like Kate Hudson, all very pretty


----------



## Jessie

There must be something that attracts beautiful people to chi's, or vice versa :lol:


----------



## AEROMarley1983

I can't remember if I had posted to this thread or not yet. Anyway, here is me and my sweetheart.  We were at a friends wedding. I was a bridesmaid. :roll:


----------



## Rubyfox

*An older pic...*

Well my scanner is now working and I have scanned one of me and my hubby taken a while ago now. (When my hubby had a bit more hair) LOL
Sorry it's very big.


----------



## SCRAPPY

Here's a pictures of me & my 2 boys


----------



## ~Jessie~

Zulay, where in Florida do you live? There are a lot of people on this forum from here!


----------



## SCRAPPY

jessiegrl22 said:


> Zulay, where in Florida do you live? There are a lot of people on this forum from here!



Hi, I live in land o lakes about an 1.5 hr away from Orlando. Maybe we can have our own chi convention. :wave:


----------



## Jessie

Here is my myspace http://www.myspace.com/jessieisthehotness

You can see pictures of me there.


----------



## AEROMarley1983

I got some more recent pics this weekend and had to post them.  Here they are. Me and my fiancee (again) and me with my grandparents.


----------



## peanutnpepper

I don't have any other photos of me right now, but here I am one year ago at my wedding!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

awww what a wonderful bride !! you look stunning xxx


----------



## peanutnpepper

Thanks so much!


----------



## ~Jessie~

You do look gorgeous


----------



## AEROMarley1983

That is a great pic!!! :-D


----------



## ChiChiMomma

Here a picture of me & baby man..


----------



## Kari

Great pictures everyone!! :wink: 

Julie, it's so good to finally see who I'm talking with!!! Great picture of you and the hubby. :wink:


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis

My darlin' and me 









just me


----------



## ChiChiMomma

Elvis is so cute & you look so pretty


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis

Thanks and my darlin' ain't half bad either


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

lolzz heres some pretty crappy pics of me :lol:

they are recent (i only took them today :lol: lol)





























:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dastowers

Hello from Ohio!


----------



## Hello.Kittie

im kinda new here but here's a pic of Me and Bambi my chihuahua


----------



## Hello.Kittie

iiiii i look preangnant :?


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

Awwww!! You are really Pretty.. so is your Chi.. 

How old are you??


----------



## Hello.Kittie

I just turned 15


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

Cool!!


----------



## schnauhuahua

I'm quite new here too...but here's some pics of me! 









My husband and me!


----------



## Hello.Kittie

aww cuuuuute <3


----------



## kitty

i was trying to post my pic here but lol i cant do it !!! when i add it as an attachment nothing shows up not even my posting


----------



## *Tiffany*

ok i finally decided to post a pic of me lol. I am the one in the long sleeved white shirt the rest of those people are my siblings! And in the second one that is me and my bf of 3 years! hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Kari

Great pictures everyone!! :wink: 

Great to see you finally Tiffany! :wave:


----------



## *Tiffany*

Thanks  i dont take that many pics of myself but maybe one day i'll post more lol :wave:


----------



## ChiChiMomma

Rocky said:


> Thanks  i dont take that many pics of myself but maybe one day i'll post more lol :wave:


 You should, you're so pretty!:flower:


----------



## kitty

*tryin to post my pic*

hhhhmmmm k i cant figure this 1 out


----------



## ChiliPepper

*my pic*

my boyfriend and my chi 2 years ago









me this year


----------



## kitty

yaaay!! this did!! me n hubby on wedding day!! have to get more to post


----------



## kitty

here's meee!! lol hubby got cut out!! oooppss!!


----------



## KayKA10

Here I am...


----------



## KayKA10

Here I am...


----------



## ChiChiMomma

You're so pretty too! What does Coastie mean?


----------



## Scintillater

Here's my honey and I (i'm the female). I'll post pics of our litle furbabies in the other forum.


----------



## Courtney

Rocky said:


> ok i finally decided to post a pic of me lol. I am the one in the long sleeved white shirt the rest of those people are my siblings! And in the second one that is me and my bf of 3 years! hope you all enjoy!


You are really pretty!!
And, your little sister reminds me of Britney Spear's little sister!


----------



## Kari

Great pictures!  

And you're right Courtney, she does! :wink:


----------



## chihuahua_pawsy

I can't get pics up because:
A: I have no scanner
B: I don't have a digital camera!!


----------



## JoJos_Mom

*Here I am..*









Me and my hubby <3









My chi, JoJo at 9 weeks


----------



## *Tiffany*

chihuahua lover said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok i finally decided to post a pic of me lol. I am the one in the long sleeved white shirt the rest of those people are my siblings! And in the second one that is me and my bf of 3 years! hope you all enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are really pretty!!
> And, your little sister reminds me of Britney Spear's little sister!
Click to expand...


thanks  really she does? no ones ever said that they always think we look the same :? well i guess thats a good thing hehe cuz shes pretty!


----------



## mxl00951

Here's a picture of Me (I'm the girl), Greg, and our baby girl Penny...


----------



## Divahh

Here I am 




























And here we are with Diva...


----------



## soneal

This is me(Stephany).


----------



## kealohalinaka

I love Diva necklace. It looks REAL nice and classy on Diva! LOVE IT!


----------



## ~Jessie~

Here's a pic of Rylie and I:











I've posted this before in the "you and your chi) thread.


----------



## carmella chihuahua

Then why did u post it again?


----------



## Kari

Wow that sounded kinda rude. :? She posted it again because this is the member pics section and not everybody sees all the pics in the other threads. :wink:


----------



## ChihuaMomma202

carmella chihuahua said:


> Then why did u post it again?


Good Grief.. That wasnt very nice... 

I love the pic and I didnt get to see it in the other thread...


----------



## Divahh

*kealohalinaka*: Diva says thanks


----------



## ~Jessie~

carmella chihuahua said:


> Then why did u post it again?


Wow :shock: Well, that was rude. Umm... the picture was in a thread back in like December, which is hidden in the chi pics section. But, anyway, I wanted to share a pic of Rylie and I.


----------



## carmella chihuahua

god!i was onli asking!i just dont think its necassary to post the same picture over and over again..unless your looking for compliments of course.


----------



## My3Girls

ChihuaMomma202 said:


> carmella chihuahua said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did u post it again?
> 
> 
> 
> Good Grief.. That wasnt very nice...
> 
> I love the pic and I didnt get to see it in the other thread...
Click to expand...

I didnt get to see it either. I love the pic, very nice


----------



## Courtney

carmella chihuahua said:


> god!i was onli asking!i just dont think its necassary to post the same picture over and over again..unless your looking for compliments of course.


I think Jessie happens to be very pretty! I'm sure that she was only looking for the compliments, :roll: .


----------



## ~Jessie~

Yup, you caught me. I was just looking for compliments. I wasn't trying to share my picture or anything. Especially not in the "members pics" section!


----------



## *Tiffany*

jessie your such an attention seeker lol :lol: i happen to like that pic anyways and i dont care if you posted it before! :wave:


----------



## canadiandawn

I love that pic Jessie. You should make it your siggy!


----------



## Tina Clark

I love this thread. It's so nice to be able to put a face to a name  
I will get some pics on here as soon as my little one comes home this weekend. 
Jessie, your a doll sweetie, and your little Rylie is beautiful! You look alot like my daughter in law, very pretty. :angel13:


----------



## ddansik

*My family*

here we are


----------



## ddansik

*my youngest son*

my youngest


----------



## diamonddolly

hi heres a pic of me im not much to look at but what the hell! lol


----------



## Anna&Baby

Oh I want to be on here too!!!!

So this is me!










Me and hubby to be on the 16th of September!










Hope the sizes arent too big (not sure about this photo thing yet!!) If they are can some one help me please!?


----------



## KB

Jessie22 said:


> Yup, you caught me. I was just looking for compliments. I wasn't trying to share my picture or anything. Especially not in the "members pics" section!


 I knew it :wink: - you pretty girls are all alike LOLOL You are very pretty and Rylie too!!


----------



## my3angels

> god!i was onli asking!i just dont think its necassary to post the same picture over and over again..unless your looking for compliments of course.


wow :shock: just followed one rude comment with another.
I never did get to see the pic of Jessie so I am glad she posted it again.

Jessie you are very pretty!!! That is such a great pic! Thanx for posting it!


----------



## Bri

well im kinda not wanting to do this but what the heck!
its from yesterday


----------



## angiegutes

Here I Am! :wave:


----------



## peanutnpepper

schnauhuahua said:


> I'm quite new here too...but here's some pics of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and me!


You look like the girl on American Idol this season!


----------



## *Tiffany*

I KNOW THAT GIRL! we used to go to middle school together her names melissa it was so wierd when i saw her on ther i havent talked to her in years i hope she does goos though!


----------



## Kari

Great pictures everyone!! :wave:


----------



## CM Katie

I hate pictures of me and I usually avoid posting them at all costs...so I'll make it small  
Here's an old pic of me. It's my senior pic but they take them jr year.
It's the only semi-decent pic I have of me.









And I know I look like I'm 12 in that pic. Don't remind me.  (Though I do look older now!)


----------



## Kari

Katie I was just going to say that!!  But hey that will actually be a good thing in about 15 years!!


----------



## CM Katie

Kari said:


> Katie I was just going to say that!!  But hey that will actually be a good thing in about 15 years!!


Yes I know I look young *sigh* I hate hearing it!


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis

It gets to be a VERY VERY good thing to be young looking for your age. For yourself at least. I've been asked if my sons are my A.) husband(s) B.) boyfriend(s) C.)brothers ... all do great things for me, but made my boys a bit uncomfortable hehehe 

I remember one time when I was about 28, someone came to my door and asked if my "mommy" was home lol I told him that she probably was at work about 2,000 miles away and that sometimes she even let me stay by myself but I was letting my ten year old son babysit me that day


----------



## holly&peanut

Don't worry about it katie im 22 and only look about 15, its so embarrassing getting ID'd all the time but i no i'll be happy about it when im older!


----------



## colleen13

yeah, don't worry katie. a woman told me that i look 15 today when i was at the dentist. she said, "you look like you are still in highschool" and i'm 23. i'm really looking forward to 10 years from now... :lol:


----------



## ~Jessie~

I always get told that I look like I'm 15 :shock:. I'm 20.

Katie, you look so much like I pictured you to look- you're very pretty


----------



## CM Katie

Jessie22 said:


> Katie, you look so much like I pictured you to look- you're very pretty


Thanks  (cuz I don't think so!)


----------



## Sugar.Geisha

Me & my hubby on our wedding day last Nov








Me


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY

Sugar.Geisha said:


> Me & my hubby on our wedding day last Nov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me


VERY pretty dress!


----------



## ChiChiMomma

your wedding photo is beautiful! what day did you get married ? I got married nov 15th


----------



## CM Katie

Sugar Geisha what a pretty wedding photo! I'm likin the pink hair! Is it still pink?


----------



## Sugar.Geisha

Nov 10th 
It was so beautiful, we went to Jamaica for it! Much nicer weather than here!
My hair is currently burgundy with a few pink blocks which have faded a lot, they need redone


----------



## Kari

Hey Katie, I meant my comment as a positive one! :wink: I'd love to be told I look younger than my age but I think finally I am looking my age. :lol: You've got pretty eyes.


----------



## CM Katie

Kari said:


> Hey Katie, I meant my comment as a positive one! :wink: I'd love to be told I look younger than my age but I think finally I am looking my age. :lol: You've got pretty eyes.


 :wink: 
Thanks!! I hate my eyes, ever since my friend pointed out how small they were. :roll: 

PS Don't worry, I know your comment was a positive one! At work this one customer told me I looked like I was 12 and I got a little offended...lol


----------



## Kari

I think your eyes look unique and I love unique. :wink:


----------



## Hello.Kittie

Sugar.Geisha said:


> Me & my hubby on our wedding day last Nov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me


Wow your pretty. I love the hair. I'm thinking of getting a bit of pink in mine. What die did you use?


----------



## ChiChiMomma

Sugar.Geisha said:


> Nov 10th
> It was so beautiful, we went to Jamaica for it! Much nicer weather than here!
> My hair is currently burgundy with a few pink blocks which have faded a lot, they need redone


awww..thats so romantic! and exciting!


----------



## Fancy Face

Jessie22 said:


> Here's a pic of Rylie and I:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted this before in the "you and your chi) thread.


you're so beautiful :O


----------



## Ory&C

Girls, you all look very attractive :wink: ..... here's few of mine:


----------



## Hello.Kittie

Wow your beautiful :lol:


----------



## Ory&C

:wave: I love your wedding dress Sugar Geisha!!! It's so beautiful... :wink:


----------



## Ory&C

> Wow your beautiful


If that was meant for me, I thank you! :wave: And i'm blushing now  ......


----------



## ~Jessie~

Thanks


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

It Looks Like I Have No Hair! :lol: lol


----------



## Bruno the Kid

Here's me & my little love Hans. He was my first rescue & is waiting for me at the Rainbow Bridge since October 2005.


----------



## Jayne

Everyones pics are so nice :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox

Jayne said:


> Everyones pics are so nice :wave:


yep they sure are.


----------



## holly&peanut

well i wasn't going to add to this thread but here goes....

this is a pic of me and my Bf, its from about a year ago but we both still look the same.


----------



## Rubyfox

holly&peanut said:


> well i wasn't going to add to this thread but here goes....
> 
> this is a pic of me and my Bf, its from about a year ago but we both still look the same.
> 
> 
> I dont why you wasn't going to post it as you are pretty too


----------



## holly&peanut

thanks rubyfox


----------



## Courtney

You are very pretty Holly!


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY

Ok here I am...


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY

LOL!! Guess I look worse than I thought !!!


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Your very pretty! You have a gorgeous smile and your teeth look so white and perfect


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Your very pretty! You have a gorgeous smile and your teeth look so white and perfect


Aww thank you! Gotta love the Crest Whitestrips, lol.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

Blehhh... :? 



:lol: Lol


----------



## guinnypigsmom

OK, here I am!! Cheesy photo, I know!!!  










Me and my boys!


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY

Wow ! You are So pretty! I have two boys myself, they are 4 and 5. LOL, you must be EXHAUSTED, I know I am...


----------



## guinnypigsmom

I*LOVE*LUCY said:


> Wow ! You are So pretty! I have two boys myself, they are 4 and 5. LOL, you must be EXHAUSTED, I know I am...


Thanks!!  Mine are 8 and 11. The 11 year old thinks he's going on 16!! We have one girl that always calls the house for him, like 5 times after school!! I'll be like " you just saw him for 7 hours, it's my turn!!" I call her "the stalker"!! *sigh* I'll never survive teenagers!!


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY

guinnypigsmom said:


> I*LOVE*LUCY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ! You are So pretty! I have two boys myself, they are 4 and 5. LOL, you must be EXHAUSTED, I know I am...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!  Mine are 8 and 11. The 11 year old thinks he's going on 16!! We have one girl that always calls the house for him, like 5 times after school!! I'll be like " you just saw him for 7 hours, it's my turn!!" I call her "the stalker"!! *sigh* I'll never survive teenagers!!
Click to expand...

LMAO! Too funny!!


----------



## dahlia

Me and my husband, Tim....


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY

dahlia said:


> Me and my husband, Tim....


You are gorgeous!! I wish I'd posted a pic of me with at least a little make-up on now that I see all the competition,  ! Your dress is very pretty and the Calla Lilys are beautiful. I have never seen them in that color.


----------



## Sariss




----------



## dahlia

> You are gorgeous!! I wish I'd posted a pic of me with at least a little make-up on now that I see all the competition, Embarassed ! Your dress is very pretty and the Calla Lilys are beautiful. I have never seen them in that color.


Gosh, thanks for the compliments! Yeah, calla lilies come in a bunch of colors-my maid of honor had them in a yellow with orange color---my description can't do them justice.


----------



## Kari

Again great pictures everyone! :wave:


----------



## Gypsy

*My Picture *

Wow I just went through alot of pages. :lol: It is nice to put a face with a name on here. Here I am.  Sorry it's so close up, I have to take my pictures myself. :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~

You're really pretty, Gypsy. It's funny, because that is how I pictured you to look!


----------



## Gypsy

Thanks.  It is funny that you actually pictured me that way because alot of times people I talk to online or on the phone think I'm blond for some reason.


----------



## Kari

I agree, you are very pretty!! :wink: And I definitely pictured you a brunette. :wink:


----------



## CM Katie

Your eyes are such a pretty color!


----------



## sweetestlove

*Neat thread!*

Here is my husband and I on our wedding day in October 2005:









and right after I got my nose pierced in December 2005:


----------



## Kioana

me(kioana) and moka 
my old pic is some where in this post way in the front but here's a update


----------



## Gypsy

You are both very pretty Sweetestlove and Kioana! Great pictures. 

I love your nose peircing Sweetestlove, I really want to get mine done, I don't have any other peircings but my ears but my mom and boyfriend keep saying how horrible they look and I kind of a have a beaklike nose so I'm not sure how it will look.


----------



## sweetestlove

Watermonkey said:


> You are both very pretty Sweetestlove and Kioana! Great pictures.
> 
> I love your nose peircing Sweetestlove, I really want to get mine done, I don't have any other peircings but my ears but my mom and boyfriend keep saying how horrible they look and I kind of a have a beaklike nose so I'm not sure how it will look.


Thanks! My nose is pretty beaky~I think it looks pretty good


----------



## xDazzling~Butterflyx

theres meh!!! :toothy4:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

Your pretty!! and you like david desrosiers?? Cooooool


----------



## xDazzling~Butterflyx

<3 Sarah <3 said:


> Your pretty!! and you like david desrosiers?? Cooooool


thankyou!!! *huggles*  i LOVE david!!! do you too?


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

xDazzling~Butterflyx said:


> <3 Sarah <3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretty!! and you like david desrosiers?? Cooooool
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou!!! *huggles*  i LOVE david!!! do you too?
Click to expand...

Lol Yeaaaah. 

but not as much as i used to :lol: :lol: lol


----------



## Maria_and_Elvis

erm this is me  










i dont really have any candids on my computer xxxxx


----------



## IcePrincess

You are very pretty "Maria_and_Elvis". Just a comment though; we may have some young members on here, or some children of members who come on and those pics may be just abit revealing.


----------



## canadiandawn

GMAFB!! :roll:


----------



## ~Jessie~

Yeah, I didn't really want to see that. You could've at least photoshopped the picture and only posted your head.


----------



## IcePrincess

Ok I guess I am not up on the computer lingo, what does GMAFB mean?  I agree photoshop would of been a great idea.


----------



## ~Jessie~

IcePrincess said:


> Ok I guess I am not up on the computer lingo, what does GMAFB mean?  I agree photoshop would of been a great idea.


"Give me a ____ break"! Lol. I had to think about that one as well.


----------



## canadiandawn

But it was NOT directed to IcePrincess. Just thought I should clear that up.


----------



## *Sarah*

~Jessie~ said:


> IcePrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I guess I am not up on the computer lingo, what does GMAFB mean?  I agree photoshop would of been a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> "Give me a ____ break"! Lol. I had to think about that one as well.
Click to expand...

damn it would have sounded better as "Give me a ____ bucket" :lol: sorry my sense of humor


----------



## canadiandawn

I agree nemochi. That would apply as well.


----------



## Courtney

Wow, I could have gone without seeing that Maria_and_Elvis. :roll:

Edited


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

:shock: Are those pictures allowed to be posted here?! :shock:


----------



## sweetestlove

OMG!!!


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis

Maria_and_Elvis said:


> erm this is me
> 
> 
> 
> i dont really have any candids on my computer xxxxx



I found other "snapshots" in the snapshot section (clothed pictures). I wasn't really expecting to see soft porn on chihuahua people lol


----------



## *Tiffany*

she is very pretty but i def dont think thats appropriate. i could never take my clothes off for pic ukeright: (i looked at the website :roll: )


----------



## *Sarah*

All that said ( I know I made a kinda nasty joke earlier) she is a pretty girl and she hasnt caused any trouble here (as yet) sooo how about we give her the benefit of the doubt and ask if she could possibly photoshop the pictures (due to the younger audience etc) or just post some candid ones when she gets some. Didn't mean to be rude before hun (hope you havent taken offence) but this isnt really the place for those kind of pictures, all that said more photo's of Elvis would be good


----------



## *Tiffany*

i agree nemochi! :wave:


----------



## canadiandawn

Tiffany, your sig is awesome! It looks like Rocky is reading whatever you post.


----------



## *Tiffany*

thanks dawn! annette made it for me! she makes really cute ones! she made me 2 but i picked this one first, i just love the pic of rocky! :wave:


----------



## IcePrincess

I agree nemochi. I would like to see some pictures of Elvis and if you have some other pics of you with more clothing on, feel free to post them. Your second pic with you and your girls is fine


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY

..........................................


----------



## Krista

Okay I figured I may as well do this too ... since everyone else is 

Hehe, well this is me:









The little guy is my cousin, I took out his face, because I don't have his parents' permission to put his picture on the net.


----------



## Renee xO

*meeeeeee*










me from the side...dont ask!









me yet again


these are really the only pics of me, i have on my comp


----------



## Isshinharu

IcePrincess said:


> You are very pretty "Maria_and_Elvis". Just a comment though; we may have some young members on here, or some children of members who come on and those pics may be just abit revealing.


 :withstupid: Agreed.....















.... and I'm a guy.


----------



## tasel

Gosh, you are all so beautiful!!! This is one of me...


----------



## Bubblymintyaero

Maria - I love the photos of Elvis at bathtime on your forum!!! 
(Don't know if you've posted them on here - if you haven't, please do, because they are unbelievably cute!!). Also, I have to say there are some other really nice clothed pictures of you on your website's gallery, perhaps you could put some of those up instead?


----------



## Kari

Maria and Elvis, I edited your post. Those pics are not appropriate for this forum.


----------



## IcePrincess

Here I am, real name Ashley.
I had just truned 21 in this pic but now 22, don't have any updated pics. 
I usually don't post pics no the net but i love you guys lol


----------



## IcePrincess

here it is, wasn't able to resize it tho.


----------



## Kari

Nice pic Ashley. You are very pretty.  

Also I wanted to say that Sarah hit the nail on the head. Nobody is trying to scare you off Maria but those pics were very risque to say the least. :wink:


----------



## carmella chihuahua

Aww ashley ur gorgeous!!
This is a photo of me and my best friend.im on the left


----------



## CaffeineChick05

*Me a few days ago....*

Im looking strangely serious, but hey:


----------



## Lory07

My 30th bday and @ the pool yesterday...


----------



## CaffeineChick05

Awww, you're so pretty, and your chi is just adorable!


----------



## Lory07

Thank-Q!


----------



## ddansik

All the pic's are great


----------



## Alisha_Stiletto

*Hi Everyone! Been a little M.I.A from the boards lately (life got busy!) but am back and dying to jump in on convos!

Here's what I look like:




















Alisha*


----------



## ilovebambam

*Meee!!!*

this is me! 

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/ME/bored.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/ME/v1.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/ME/bodyshot6.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/ME/chilly.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/ME/smilie.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/ME/emo.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/ME/me.jpg


----------



## Krista

Okay you can't really see me in the other picture, so yeah, I'm gonna post another one ... or two  The other one is a scan and didn't come out very good. I need a better scanner =/

Haha, I'm a faery in this picture:


----------



## sevdev

Wow! You are very pretty!


----------



## Krista

Thank you  (you're talking about me right?), lol.


----------



## CM Katie

ilovebambam you look like a fun girl  and I'm so jealous of your hair- I have to spend big bucks in a salon to get my hair that color. (well, my hair is a little darker)

And luvballet you're so pretty! I love your dark hair and dark eyes!


----------



## Lin

luvballet said:


> Thank you  (you're talking about me right?), lol.


Well I am! And ditto Katie about bambams lovely hair! 

Here's me on the left, my sis, Molly in the middle and Mary the lady on the right who started the chi madness in our family!  










Molly owns Maggie, Bufords mama and Mary owns his Granddaddy, Taco and Grandmama Belle.


----------



## Lin

My goodness, what a group of lovely young women! I've just gone thru pages and pages of pics, and what a plethora of natural beauty here! I know this ages me, but why you girls would want to mar all your sweet freshness with piercings is beyond me. Ya can't perfect perfection, even with piercings. But I know the young folks like it. One of my lovely neices has them, and I love her all the same. My sisters and I try to keep in mind that times do change; and just go with the flow. The alternative is to alienate the daughters and none of us choose to do that either! After all, our mom's thought we did some pretty strange things too when we were young. 

I haven't the vaguest idea what all that has to do with the pictures. ROFL Hugs to all. Guess I should change my s/n to "older than dirt"!


----------



## ilovebambam

Katie 18 said:


> ilovebambam you look like a fun girl  and I'm so jealous of your hair- I have to spend big bucks in a salon to get my hair that color. (well, my hair is a little darker)





> And ditto Katie about bambams lovely hair!


thanx girlies!!!  *huggles* i LOVE my hair but it gets frizzy alot!!! LOL


----------



## sevdev

luvballet said:


> Thank you  (you're talking about me right?), lol.


Yes, of course!

I'm too afraid to post my pic on here. I'll post one of when I was younger, maybe. I'll just let y'all imagine what I look like


----------



## CM Katie

Well here's me:









Add 16 years and make the hair darker and that's what I look like!


----------



## Lin

LOL Katie! Now why on earth do you not want to post an up to date pic. Gosh girl, I'm an old bag and I posted mine! 

What a precious peach you are tho, now a recent one pleeze??


----------



## sevdev

Chis Rule, I LOVE your Giant Chihuahua Club of America logo!


----------



## Lin

LOL thanks. I got it from Jill in the original thread about the Giant Chi's

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=19600&page=5

I couldn't resist! I hope I remembered to thank her! Good grief.


----------



## Piggiepi

luvballet said:


> Okay you can't really see me in the other picture, so yeah, I'm gonna post another one ... or two  The other one is a scan and didn't come out very good. I need a better scanner =/
> 
> Haha, I'm a faery in this picture:


You are very pretty!


----------



## Krista

Thank you  Sometimes I really don't think so ... but I think all girls have those moments =/


----------



## Piggiepi

Yeah I have those moments quite often.  I really need to go back to having my hair dark... Especially cause I'm totally ruining it. It's so not healthy anymore... And your pictures are kinda inspiring me to do that (^_^)


----------



## *Tiffany*

you are very pretty luvballet (i dont know your real name).  i had blonde hair for a while then i let it grow out to my natural color...so much easier


----------



## sevdev

OK, I'm going to be brave and post a pretty recent pic of me....I know I'm a chubbalubakis, but that's ok. I think I'm a pretty cool person anyways!

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h43/sevdev/Puppies/dnc8x10.jpg[IMG]
Me and my husband Dave


----------



## sevdev

Ok holy crap! How do I resize that monster????


----------



## Piggiepi

Post it on photobucket.. It will resize it for you. (^_^) 

And, you're very pretty as well!


----------



## sevdev

I'll try again...


----------



## sevdev

:angry7: Still monstrous thru photo bucket


----------



## *Tiffany*

still huge! lol  you all look great together BTW!


----------



## sevdev

Thanks! My pic is so big on account of my incredible personality


----------



## CM Katie

lol a big pic for someone with a big personality 
You and your husband look VERY cute/happy/sweet/perfect together


----------



## sevdev

Thanks! I;m so self conscious! I have what some people call "issues"


----------



## *Tiffany*

i think everyone has "issues"! lol funny


----------



## sevdev

but i have subscriptions!!!  I shoulda been a comedian!


----------



## sevdev

Aww, Alisha! What'sa matter???? You have BEAUTIFUL eyes!!! VEry pretty (from what I can see of you!)


----------



## CM Katie

sevdev beat me to it, I was just going to comment on your gorgeous eyes! *jealous*
And how do you make your hair so soft and shiny and smooth? jerk. 
jk!!
But my hair looks like a frizzball.


----------



## ~Jessie~

Everyone on here is so pretty! Alisha, there is no need to hide- you are really pretty! I remember seeing a picture of you on here a while back, and you looked great 

Sevdev, you and your husband look so great and happy together! 

Luvballet, you are really pretty as well! I love your hair and eyes


----------



## Alisha

After seeing all the beautiful people on here I was very unsure of putting up any pic of me Really you people are GORGEOUS !!


Thanks all  My hair is usually a frizz ball too but I use Biosilk shampoo, conditioner & the silk stuff & the second day after washing it looks great. I have curlyhair so I've fought it my whole life. Flat irons and Biosilk are my best friends :thumbleft: I'm getting a haircut on Friday maybe I'll show you the rest of my face then :lol:


----------



## ~Jessie~

I have curly hair as well, Alisha. It is such a pain! I usually either scrunch it curly, or straighten it. I haven't straightened it in a while because it is such a pain to do so!


----------



## Alisha

Jessie now that mine is longer it won't curl right it just looks messy  So I straighten it most days. Your hair is beautiful :thumbleft:


----------



## ~Jessie~

Thanks  Mine is getting longer as well, so it is becoming harder to curl it. I scrunch it, spray it with hairspray, and then scrunch it again. I usually pull the front up into a clip, so it looks neater. The thing with curly hair is that even when it is messy, it doesn't look messy.


----------



## Kari

Aw come on Alisha!! I don't think I have ever seen a pic of you and have always wondered what you look like. :wink: Let's see the rest!


----------



## lalaNlucky

everyone is so qt.


----------



## Swanprincess

Ok this is me and my chihuahua Aslan, where new here


----------



## Krista

Aslan  Nice name. Welcome to the forum, I love your hair. I always wished I had blond hair.


----------



## Piggiepi

swanprincess, your eyes are amazing! And I love your hair. I too wish I was naturally blonde.


----------



## sevdev

Swan princess, you have the most amazing eyes! You remind me of my daughter! Geez, I'm getting old!

Alisha, I don't know what you are talking about! You are a very pretty woman!

Kari, i can't find a pic of you...what do you look like???


----------



## Kari

I'm just a simple looking girl. :wink: This pic was taken last month really early in the morning :lol: so I look really tired.









And since I'm posting me, I'm going to post my angel Alex. She is my 5 year old daughter. :wink:


----------



## Alisha

Oh Kari I see where Alex gets her beauty from  You're gorgeous :thumbleft:


----------



## Kari

Aw thanks Alisha, it takes a beauty to know a beauty. :wink:


----------



## sevdev

Wow! You have beautiful hair, Kari! Your daughter looks so much like you!


----------



## ~Jessie~

I remember seeing a pic of you before, Kari, when I first joined! You are really pretty, and your daughter looks SO much like you! She is so gorgeous


----------



## Lin

Alisha! How lovely! Look at that gorgeous hair! Now tsk tsk girl, what were you kicking up such a fuss about! I should look so good.


----------



## Rubyfox

Alisha, you are just how I imagined you. very pretty.....I dont want to insult you but I think you are around the same age as me...

Kari, still as pretty as ever and Alex is beautiful.


----------



## Rubyfox

This is my latest pic...taken at xmas as I hate my piccy taken...


----------



## Alisha

Rubyfox said:


> Alisha, you are just how I imagined you. very pretty.....I dont want to insult you but I think you are around the same age as me...
> 
> Kari, still as pretty as ever and Alex is beautiful.


No insult I'll be 40 in August 

It's not that I really think I'm a dog or anything I just don't think I take good pics at all


----------



## sevdev

Alisha, you are foxy! I don't know what you were afraid of!


----------



## Alisha

Aww Rubyfox you're so pretty & it looks like you love jewelry like me


----------



## sevdev

Rubyfox, I love your hair! It is soooo sassy!


----------



## Rubyfox

I am 36.....years young.


----------



## Kari

Thank you ladies :wink: Chris, my hair is actually quite long, it's under my butt. That day I had it straightened so it was quite tame :lol: . Usually it's stuck in between straight and wavy. :x

Alisha, honestly you are beautiful . I can only wish I look as good as you when I'm 40. :wink:


----------



## Alisha

Thanks everyone :thumbleft: It's very intimadating when everyone on here is so gorgeous


----------



## Krista

Kari said:


> Thank you ladies :wink: Chris, my hair is actually quite long, it's under my butt. That day I had it straightened so it was quite tame :lol: . Usually it's stuck in between straight and wavy. :x
> 
> Alisha, honestly you are beautiful . I can only wish I look as good as you when I'm 40. :wink:


My hair is exactly the same way. It's got this little kink to it when I don't blow dry it or straighten it. Very mild kinda wave. Sometimes it drives me nuts.


----------



## ~*~*Lola*~*~

SwanPrincess, you are so pretty! i luv the name Aslan!
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ~*~*Lola*~*~

Here are some pics of me...most of them are from last summer n the school pic is from october 05. i didn't have any recent ones on here yet....
(i hope it worked, i don't really know how to post pictures yet!)


----------



## Kari

luvballet said:


> My hair is exactly the same way. It's got this little kink to it when I don't blow dry it or straighten it. Very mild kinda wave. Sometimes it drives me nuts.


It really drives me nuts. :lol: I wish it'd just make up it's mind and be straight or wavy, not both. :lol:


----------



## Krista

Kari said:


> It really drives me nuts. :lol: I wish it'd just make up it's mind and be straight or wavy, not both. :lol:


Haha, I know! I was gonna say the same thing  It's so silly, that hair.


----------



## Alisha

If mine is short I have great curls but I'm not wanting short hair right now so I blowdry it straight and then curl it or use the flat iron. Otherwwise my hair resembels something bad from the 80s


----------



## Alisha

~*~*Lola*~*~ said:


> Here are some pics of me...most of them are from last summer n the school pic is from october 05. i didn't have any recent ones on here yet....
> (i hope it worked, i don't really know how to post pictures yet!)



Lola your pic isn't working it says I have to log in


----------



## Piggiepi

I like that color on you! You have two different colored eyes? That's really cool!


----------



## Alisha

Thanks I'm not sure if I like the color better but I'm trying to grow my hair out and I need it to be healthier. As long as my few little grays don't pop back out in a few days  I'll try and keep it this way.

It's so bizzare evertime I look at myself nowdays I see my mother the same skin everything :shock: She passed away 8 yrs ago from breast cancer


----------



## Piggiepi

Oh, I'm very sorry to hear about your mother.  I see my mom when I look at myself too, but I think it's something we should be happy about. You get to remember your mother everytime you see your own beauty in the mirror, and my mom is very pretty so I like knowing that I'm looking like her more and more every day.


----------



## Alisha

Oh yes I do think it's a good thing :thumbleft: My mom had my skin at 63  I just think it's so strange sometimes how much I look like her.


----------



## Kari

I like the new color Alisha, it's very pretty. :thumbright:

When I was younger I would have chewed someone out if they told me I looked like my mom but now that I'm older I like it. I did come from her afterall.  I've got better skin than my mom though, she loves to tan. :shock:


----------



## CM Katie

I love your hair Alisha!! That's a great color on you!!! Very pretty.


----------



## lalaNlucky

i love it, it'd look great even darker too!! the problem with going from light to dark at home is the color can look a bit dingy, sometimes its better to get it done professionaly even if its just the first time, so you have color that holds on to the hair better & won't fade as fast(like you said it did)

it looks great though!!


----------



## Love-Lola

My fiancee and I about 3 weeks ago with Lola









Just us, same day.









Not a recent picture. 
Recent:


----------



## CM Katie

Aww I love the pic of the 2 of you kissing Lola 
You and your fiancee look so cute together!!
Love your hair!


----------



## iluvmyvikin

Beenie and Me, last September..

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sevdev

What a sweet picture! But Beenie looks a little concerned....Very cute!


----------



## Lory07

he looks scared...Lola sometimes looks like that when the flash scares her....


----------



## iluvmyvikin

I'm sorry he looks scared, it was a little dark in the room too which didn't help his pupils any.. :-?


----------



## Love-Lola

Thank you Katie


----------



## Emilyyy

These are the best I can do, at the moment:]
((These were taken for myspace, haha I'm lame))








^LIKE A YEAR OLD.

















^VERY NEW

Sorry about my face being so dumb:]:]


----------



## sevdev

Wow! You're very pretty!


----------



## Emilyyy

sevdev said:


> Wow! You're very pretty!


Me? Why thank youu:]:]


----------



## Love-Lola

Holy crap, Emily your so pretty!!


----------



## Emilyyy

Love-Lola said:


> Holy crap, Emily your so pretty!!


So are you, and your hair is AMAZING.
I used to dye my hair crazy colors and stuff,
but I get annoyed with how fast bright colors fade.


----------



## Rubyfox

Yep Emily you are very pretty, you could be a model.


----------



## Emilyyy

Rubyfox said:


> Yep Emily you are very pretty, you could be a model.



Oh, don't be silly:]
But thank you.


----------



## Alisha

Chihuahua people are just beautiful  I'm amazed at how gorgeous everyone is :thumbleft:


----------



## Emilyyy

That's WHY they all have chihuahuas:]
Cause attractive people are attracted to attractive doggies<3((Haha that was kind of confusing.))


----------



## Love-Lola

Yes, all the pretty people have to have gorgeous dogs


----------



## CaffeineChick05

Cute, soo cute!


----------



## chiforme

Hubby and I on our last vacation in March.


Oops, I forgot to paste the pictures...here we go.


----------



## ilovebambam

i have new ones of me...

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/MY PETS/clizzledpic5.jpg
^ i was a titch tipsy in that pic :drunken: 

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/MY PETS/tattoo.jpg
^ my new "tattoo" :lol:

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/MY PETS/boring020.jpg
^ just a regular day


----------



## chiforme

Ilovebambam, you look like a friend of mine, except she doesn't wear glasses.


----------



## Chihuahua Crazy101

*My Little Chi's pictures*


----------



## AEROMarley1983

They are so cute, but this thread is for member pics. So where's a pic of you?


----------



## Roxy

*Roxy & me*

Hi

I'm a longtime member of this forum but I don't post often, mainly because of my bad English. I am Suisse and my chi Roxy is fom New York. 

I got photoshop elements from my hubby last weekend and I love it! So, that's us:


----------



## canadiandawn

Wow, that's a beautiful picture!


----------



## Lin

How very lovely!


----------



## Candycane

*Hey!*

Okay, here I am. This is a picture from Halloween (hence the orange shirt).


----------



## Lin

What a doll and look at your beautiful hair! Gorgeous!


----------



## Candycane

Thanks! Sorry it's so close up.


----------



## ~*~*Lola*~*~

this is my school pic from about 9 or so months ago...









a couple years ago w/ Sandy....








Me and Lola


----------



## Lin

*I didn't think I'd ever do this, but here goes...*

Me and the boys:


----------



## Kari

Hi Lin! It's so nice to finally see you!!


----------



## Lin

Thank you Kari. I never thought I'd have the nerve!


----------



## MomofLeo

You're very pretty Lin! Now I need to get up the nerve to post a pic of me


----------



## *Tiffany*

heres a new pic of me  with my new darker hair


----------



## Kari

I LOVE the darker hair! It looks awesome! :wink:


----------



## Lin

Awwwwwwwww... Mom of Leo... you are very kind.  Thank you so much.


----------



## AEROMarley1983

Lin and Tiffany....you both look great.


----------



## *Tiffany*

Kari said:


> I LOVE the darker hair! It looks awesome! :wink:


thanks  i love it too  and thanks kristi


----------



## Alisha

Awww Lin it's nice to see your lovely face  

Tiffany you look great  I can't keep my hair dark no materr what non fading shampoo I use it keeps turning blondish  

I removed my pics but I'll add this 1 back I know most of yall have seen it already.


----------



## Kari

Beautiful Alisha 

My hair is the same, no matter how I try to dye it, it always seems to go back to my natural color. :scratch:


----------



## Alisha

Thanks Kari  I have some grays & I only color for that reason & can't seem to get them to take color either  It drives me nuts I may end up being one of those Women that just goes with the gray. Nah doubt it :lol:


----------



## Kari

I've been wondering what I'm going to do when that time comes. :lol: I have really long hair (about 2 inches under my butt) and I wonder if I'm going to keep it long? Color it? Go gray? Decisions, decisions. :lol:


----------



## Alisha

I can tell Kari that you have thick hair like me & the only problem with coloring is I have to use 2 boxes now & if I get it done it at the salon it costs more than someone with less hair. Believe me that's a big reason why I've considered getting mine cut again a little shorter. All I can say is it sucks getting old :lol:


----------



## Kari

Yep last time I dyed my hair we used 3 boxes :shock: and that was pushing it. I'd probably need 4 by now. :shock:


----------



## Candycane

It's really fun to put a face with a name! It's great to "see" everyone!


----------



## skeeters-mom

hi everyone. this is only my second time here, and i love it! just wanted to share a couple of pics of my babies (two and four legged!) with everyone.
danielle


----------



## canadiandawn

I posted a pic before but I've darkened my hair and lost more weight so I'd like to post a new one.

Me!


----------



## Kari

Beautiful babies Danielle 

Dawn, you are pretty as ever


----------



## Lin

Kari said:


> Beautiful babies Danielle
> 
> Dawn, you are pretty as ever


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## *Tiffany*

great pics girls


----------



## *Tara*

wow!i didnt even know this existed!!lol
im gonna have to go back and see all the pics that have been posted!!!
anyways...heres me:
ahhhh so pale!!! lol















my bros grad(stepdad, me, brother, mom)















and speaking of dancing-i used to do bellydancing back home, now that we moved i gotta find a new teacher...hmmmm...


----------



## Alisha

Wow Great pics Tara :thumbleft: You're really lovely & your family is as well. Love the belly dancing pics.


----------



## Jangles021204

Great pics. Is that a tattoo I see on your shoulder? I love tattoos.


----------



## *Tara*

Jangles021204 said:


> Great pics. Is that a tattoo I see on your shoulder? I love tattoos.


yuppers 
due to being on my shoulder its a REALLY hard tattoo to take a picture of  ....if my arm isnt in the right place it looks all warped in the picture...lol...heres the best i could get-his head looks a touch big lol, oh well :tongue5: 









and this ones on my lower back


----------



## Jangles021204

Oh wow, that is too cool, I love your tats! I have one, just a small Latin quote on my hip that I got when I was in Germany this past spring, but I'm sure it won't be the last. I'm just waiting to come up with another idea for my next one. 

But anyhow, I really like your tattoos, especially the tiger. I don't know if I would be brave enough to get one on my shoulder like that, but I do like the location, for other people, lol.


----------



## *Tara*

Jangles021204 said:


> Oh wow, that is too cool, I love your tats! I have one, just a small Latin quote on my hip that I got when I was in Germany this past spring, but I'm sure it won't be the last. I'm just waiting to come up with another idea for my next one.
> 
> But anyhow, I really like your tattoos, especially the tiger. I don't know if I would be brave enough to get one on my shoulder like that, but I do like the location, for other people, lol.


hehe-yeah, it was a big decision but im very happy with it....most of the time big tattoos get bad remarks-but i havnt had one! when i wear a shirt that shows it off im constantly getting comments and asked where i got it done!

and tattoos are addicting arnt they? cant get jsut one


----------



## chihuahua-mama

*Anna's Chihuahua's*









*Sweetums*








*Nikki*









*Paco*









*Princess*









*Cookie*










*Puppy sold to a family in North West Territories, Canada*









*Sweetums & Paco's puppies, born Oct 1st 2006*


----------



## *Tara*

well i made it back about 60pages or so on this post and i just wanted to say we have alot of good lookin people on this site  everyone is so beautifull!! 
I think everyone should post an updated pic so i dont have to go back and search the other 100pages, lol


----------



## Bri

heres new one of me, i look so horrible

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a305/dont_stop_me/Blinkies/DSC00986.jpg

im getting my hair cut tomorrow i will have to get all dolled up and take a pic


----------



## *Tara*

Bri said:


> heres new one of me, i look so horrible
> 
> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a305/dont_stop_me/Blinkies/DSC00986.jpg
> 
> im getting my hair cut tomorrow i will have to get all dolled up and take a pic


you dont look horrible, you're very pretty love the dramatic pose BTW  very cute!!


----------



## chihuahua-mama

*Sorry about that, I was looking over the post to see all the doggies and I saw lots of pics of members lol so I got to thinking, and I re-read the title, and it is called Members Pics, not Members Doggy pics lol

Opps so I will add a picture of myself.

Anna*


----------



## Kari

Very nice pictures everyone! 

I LOVE your tattoos Tara :wink:


----------



## *Tara*

no worries chimama, lol 
beautiful picture too! 
and thanks kari


----------



## *Tiffany*

great pics everyone!!! 

my pic is only a few pages back...so i dont really have to re-post one unless you all want me to lol


----------



## Jangles021204

Chihuahua-Mama, that's a great pic of you, and all your little chis are just adorable.


----------



## Jangles021204

*Tara* said:


> tattoos are addicting arnt they? cant get jsut one


Haha, isn't that the truth!


----------



## DFitz84

*Buddy*










My dog Buddy and I, he was born June 7, 2006


----------



## DFitz84

*Another one*










Another one of buddy.


----------



## Gypsy

Great pictures everyone!   It's good to see what everyone looks like. 

Here is a newer picture of me. :razz:










With my boyfriend Trey, he's making kind of a funny face here. hehe :lol:


----------



## Jangles021204

Great pics Gypsy!  And wow, talk about BLUE eyes (on Trey), they're gorgeous.


----------



## skeeters-mom

since tara brought up the tattoo thing, i guess i get to show off. i started 13 years ago with just one little tattoo on my ankle. i always said that i didn't want to be all tatted up, but it's gone a little farther than i expected! but i love everyone of my tatts! and i still have a lot to do.
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m151/dschneiderc/tattooexpo2004018_edited.jpg
[IMG][IMG][IMG]http://http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m151/dschneiderc/tatooexpo06008.jpg


----------



## CM Katie

Here Skeeters-mom, I'll fix the link for you:










You want to put:


----------



## skeeters-mom

since tara brought up the tattoo thing, i guess i get to show off. i started 13 years ago with just one little tattoo on my ankle. i always said that i didn't want to be all tatted up, but it's gone a little farther than i expected! but i love everyone of my tatts! and i still have a lot to do.


----------



## skeeters-mom

sorry about the large size. i don't know how to make them smaller.
danielle


----------



## Gypsy

Those tattoos are really cool skeeters-mom.


----------



## *Tara*

very nice!! those will look WICKED when they're done


----------



## coloradogirl

I like these pictures.


----------



## skeeters-mom

thank you katie 18. i still don't know how to do the pic thing. maybe i'll figure it out someday! lol.


----------



## AEROMarley1983

Updated pics of me......(from September 30th)


----------



## *Tiffany*

awwwww kristi!! i love those pics, you guys look so happy


----------



## Kari

You look so beautiful Kristi!!


----------



## ilovebambam

just some new random ones from my webcam!





































i'm a dork! :blob7:


----------



## Alisha

Trish you look so cute with bangs


----------



## *Tara*

the wedding pics are gorgeous kristi!!!!!
and great pics bambams moms!(trish is it?) love your poses!(esp. the last one  oh, and i love the first one too!you look gorgeous darling!)


----------



## ilovebambam

thanx tara and alisha!!! posing is funnn!!! haha he bangs thing wasnt my idea but i like them now!!! lol


----------



## cheetah6164




----------



## Lin

OMG, Kristi! Those pics are gorgeous, and so are you!

Nitrous is a little doll, and this section is for your to post _your_ pic! Let's see that pretty mug!


----------



## AEROMarley1983

Thanks guys.  *blush*

Trish, I love the last pic!


----------



## cutupangel123

Heres me lol.


----------



## mofli

very nice with a thread with lots of pictures


----------



## bob42701

*Me and my babies*

Here's 2 pics of me with my sweetie pie's

Patches is the darker one and Angel is the lighter one and Bob (me) is the having a bad hair day one....lol


----------



## Rubyfox

Heehee Bob thats what my hubby always say and he has hardly any...lol

Beautiful chi's by the way.


----------



## Rubyfox

_I have posted a pic on here also but it is way way back so as I love putting a face to everyone's name I thought I would post a more recent pic of me..._

_A silly one....._












A Christmas pose....


----------



## Kari

Is that your house Julie? It's beautiful! 

You have the most beautiful blue eyes! :wink:


----------



## Sam85

yess i LOVE ur fireplace if thats your house! looks very posh !!


----------



## Rubyfox

Kari said:


> Is that your house Julie? It's beautiful!
> 
> You have the most beautiful blue eyes! :wink:


No Kari , Sam it is my mums, she has a beautiful one....lol

Thanks about my eyes.


----------



## Sam85

Heres me all dresses up ready to go 2 my best mates 21st....









And heres me and my best mate.....


----------



## Rubyfox

wow Sam so you are pretty and I would die for your figure.


----------



## Sam85

ahhh (*blush*) thankyou rubyfox thats very kind. xx


----------



## Kari

Very pretty Sam!


----------



## Dixie's mom

*hi*

Im 31 and love my chi to death ! she is so funny at times , but lacks the training , I want to get the Cesear 's WAy book and read it and see if that could help me with her needs ! has anyone tried this book yet?


----------



## Krista

I just thought I'd post a more recent picture ... since the ones I posted before are so old now ... and they were old then too, a couple years  Anyway, here's meeeee 










Can't really see my face though ...maybe I'll look for another one to post later ^_^


----------



## Lin

Krista! How lovely... you have the delicate beauty of a prima ballerina!


----------



## Krista

Awww, thank you ^_^


----------



## ilovebambam

just a recent of me!!! (the dvd i'm holding is THE best wrestlers' ever...http://thehardyshow.com)










just goofing around last night!!!


----------



## AEROMarley1983

Rubyfox said:


> _I have posted a pic on here also but it is way way back so as I love putting a face to everyone's name I thought I would post a more recent pic of me..._
> 
> _A silly one....._


:lol::lol::lol: LOL JULIE!! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Leeseebat

Me and my Gemma









Just cause i love showing it off









me and my Boyfriend









me


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

the last picture i posted was of me when i was like 13 xDD lol
& i posted them ages ago anyways lol.

anyways here's 2 recent photos  (ignore the writing on the pics.. they are from myspace :lol: lol)


----------



## Jangles021204

Great pics everyone.  Leeseebat, I love your tattoos, I think that's so cool you have one of your dog...I've been kind of toying with the idea myself.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

cutupangel123 said:


> Heres me lol.



woww. you're so pretty. is that an avenged sevenfold poster in the background? 

x


----------



## CM Katie

Sarah you look so cute with your lip piercing!! 
I love those but I've always been too chicken to get one (plus my mom would kill me...)


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

Katie 18 said:


> Sarah you look so cute with your lip piercing!!
> I love those but I've always been too chicken to get one (plus my mom would kill me...)


aww thank you 
i got it done when i was 14, i was really worried about asking, but then when i asked, my mam said yes striaght away :lol:

lol and it didn't hurt at all.  getting my ears pierced hurt more :lol: :lol: lol


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kimmiek915

Darn, it didn't work...I'll try again.


----------



## Leeseebat

jangles - thanks so much! i get lots of mixed responses to it. some think i'm weird others like the idea...


----------



## Kioana

Rubyfox said:


> A Christmas pose....


 
Julie i don't think i've ever seen you! cute:coolwink:


----------



## Rubyfox

Thank you very much Kioana, do I look like you imagined?
we oftern know people on-line and never get to see them so this is a good idea..I think I have seen you, what page are you on do you know?


----------



## Lin

Oh Julie! You are lovely indeed. I don't know if I've seen a pic before or not, but you do indeed look about as I had pictured.


----------



## MSBOOTS

I don't like to have my picture taken, but here is one of my daughter and I on Vacation a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## MrsChi

Ok about time I posted me on here! Its cool putting faces to names 










I'm so darn uncomfortable infront of cameras!


----------



## Sam85

aww cute pic, is that an old piccy? you look really different!! you look really young! lol


----------



## MrsChi

No it's me a couple of weeks ago before I got my hair cut! People look so different in pictures compared to real life I think.


----------



## Kioana

Rubyfox said:


> Thank you very much Kioana, do I look like you imagined?
> we oftern know people on-line and never get to see them so this is a good idea..I think I have seen you, what page are you on do you know?


yea somewhat,Yea this was a great idea!!!

i have no clue what page i'm on.


----------



## Rubyfox

Kiona you will just have to post another one....lol


----------



## Kioana

Rubyfox said:


> Kiona you will just have to post another one....lol


----------



## Rubyfox

Thank you Kioana, you too are very pretty.


----------



## Lin

Yes Julie she is! Very lovely indeed.


----------



## Kioana

thanks ladies


----------



## Jennifer&Patrón

here's a few of myself & my hubby 









excuse my no makeup in these 2, we were outside all day at one of my car shows


----------



## usi2004

Here I am. I was doing a "myspace" photo..ignore my shower curtain lol


----------



## chidawl

Here is a pic of Daisy and myself.  It was taken a few months ago but I thought I'd post it.


----------



## Taylor89

is this thread for pictures of us or our chis?


----------



## Alisha

Yes it's supposed to be for the nonfur members of chi people


----------



## Taylor89

Thanks for clearing that up for me...in that case here is pretty much the only picture I like of myself at prom in April...


----------



## Taylor89

Lol since then I've been to the beach so I'm not that pale anymore lol


----------



## Kioana

very nice dress!


----------



## Alisha

Lovely  Pale not a bad thing now that I'm over 40 I strive for pale :lol:


----------



## MissMolly

wow.
i really look a lot different compared to 2 years ago when i was last on here.
here's my most recent picture-










oh.
yeah.
im addicted to photoshop.


----------



## Kioana

LOL that's SUPER CUTE! i love that photo.

i like PS but i suck at it


----------



## CM Katie

Miss Molly that's soooo cool!!


----------



## Kari

Wow you do looks so different Tania!! All grown up


----------



## MissMolly

Thanks!


----------



## elle_alexisonfire

hey every one, im new so i thought i would post here first 
this is me ---->








was taken last year in a make up lesson.


----------



## Princess.Is.Natalie

Here's me . I joined here about 3 years ago before I got Tia, but haven't been on since.. Until now, because I need to brush up on all my puppy care since I'll be getting one in September <33.


----------



## Alisha

Wow chi people are gorgeous


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

I dyed my hair back to brown from Black, because the black hair dye was making all my hair fall out :lol: so just thought i'd post a new pic cause' i've changed alot since the last picture! lol!

(not very good quality, i just took it on my webcam)


----------



## Jenilyn

Here is me. lol.


----------



## Alisha

Sarah You look soooo young :shock: and pretty  Jenilyn you're so pretty


----------



## cocochihuahua

Aw sarah i like your hair brown!
Jenilyn i love your make up!u look gorge!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

Alisha said:


> Sarah You look soooo young :shock: and pretty  Jenilyn you're so pretty


thanks 
& yeah, people always say i look young for my age! :lol: lol!


& thanks cocochihuahua


----------



## Jenilyn

:shock: oh my gosh, thank you guys.  you made my day.


----------



## Rubyfox

wow I agree you all are very beautiful indeed and make me feel old...lol


----------



## Jayne

Rubyfox said:


> wow I agree you all are very beautiful indeed and make me feel old...lol


Julie you are not old !!

And you are beautiful too


----------



## Rubyfox

Jayne said:


> Julie you are not old !!
> 
> And you are beautiful too


Jayne your just the sweetest...thanks hun for always making me feel good about myself.:daisy:


----------



## Alisha

Rubyfox said:


> wow I agree you all are very beautiful indeed and make me feel old...lol


I know me too ((hugs))


----------



## Jayne

Rubyfox said:


> Jayne your just the sweetest...thanks hun for always making me feel good about myself.:daisy:


You are such a lovely lady Julie !! Am glad we are friends  :daisy:


----------



## Ainon

This is me.










And Yes I'm 20 years old I promise. I'm hoping to look young in my 30+ like my mother, then I'll probably love it


----------



## Alisha

Welcome Elina you're lovely


----------



## Jessdv

I have the same thing, I'm 20 years old as well, but people always think I'm 16-17!
Here's a picture of me and my brother








my little sister, my brother and me:


----------



## Jenilyn

Oh. i took a couple pics of our little family today. lol.


----------



## Toni_Leigh1

Hey everyone.. im new here .. so i thought i would post a pic of me and my boyfriend and a pic of manolo 


Me & My Boyfirend (Kurtis) 


Me


Manolo 

Love Toni  xx


----------



## Alisha

You & your bf are gorgeous  & Manolo is such a cutie


----------



## Toni_Leigh1

awww thank you .. are they all your dogs in your siggie?.. xxx


----------



## Alisha

Yes that's my gang


----------



## Toni_Leigh1

oh my goodness, how du you look after them all :O.. they are sooo cute!.. wow you must spend so much money on them!! i cant imagine having more than one chihuahua tha ammount ive spent on manolo already is ridicuous and i dont even have him yet!!! xxx


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper

Hi I am Traci, a newbie. This is me on my 32nd birthday this year. My hubby had just suprised me with getting me the chihuahua I had been wanting. Obviously this is not the chihuahua LOL This is Duke, he thinks he's a chihuahua.








This would be me and my chi, Chopper, about two weeks after he came home.


----------



## CM Katie

Traci- both your pups are adorable!! I LOVE the last pic- I have puppy fever which is really bad because I can't get another for a few years 
You're very pretty as well!!

And Toni Leigh, you and your boyfriend are a very cute couple!! And Manolo is SO CUTE! I want to see more pics


----------



## Alisha

Hi Traci you're gorgeous


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper

Katie 18 thanks, we have another boxer too, a reverse brindle. 

Katie 18 and Alisha, thanks for the compliment on me too  must have been the new puppy glow


----------



## Jayne

Toni and Traci you both look lovely


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

Awwwww the last pic of you and chopper is so lovely!


----------



## xxloopylucyxx

this me n matt lol at college!!


----------



## xxloopylucyxx

sorry it a big pic (dont no how to resize it sorry lol) first pic eva posted hehe


----------



## Tammie_B

This is me!


----------



## claire

LOOPYLUCY= your very pretty 
TAMMIE= you are too


----------



## claire

thought i put a picture up of me its nice putting the name to the face aint it i hate taking pictures this is me b4 i had hair cut[]


----------



## claire

lol im always changing diffrent colour hair this is a picture of my fav niece megan she 6 now and i love her to bits this is a photo of megan and me when she stay over while hubby was at work and this is what i sent himdo u think we look a like?


----------



## claire

and this is a drawing we had done when megan was a baby[EMAIL="







[/EMAIL]


----------



## lostlolli

my pups!:dance: :dance:


----------



## Alisha

Everyone's gorgeous   Tammie B you like like Lindsay Lohan maybe or someone else but I'm not sure who ?


----------



## Tammie_B

Alisha said:


> Everyone's gorgeous   Tammie B you like like Lindsay Lohan maybe or someone else but I'm not sure who ?


Oh, gosh, nobody has ever said that to me... I am old enough to be her mother!!! LOL!


----------



## Alisha

Has anyone thought you looked liked someone else because I swear you look familiar ? You don't look old enough to be her mom


----------



## claire

Tammie_B said:


> Oh, gosh, nobody has ever said that to me... I am old enough to be her mother!!! LOL!


yeah you do a bit


----------



## pompom

yess tammie b you so look like lindsay lohan


----------



## pompom

Well Heres My pic.. Not very good as its from my Phone But here goes..
Hopefully ill lose some weight after xmas so excuse the belly


----------



## cocochihuahua

What belly!lol
Your reali pretty!- lush eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cocochihuahua

And i agree about Lindsay Lohan!!


----------



## pompom

cocochihuahua said:


> What belly!lol
> Your reali pretty!- lush eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you  and trust me i look thin with my clothes on but with them off ive got a pot belly


----------



## freedomchis

pom pom you look amazing and what belly 
what age are you you look sooo young?

tammy you look soo young too and definally linsay lohan lookalike but your much nicer looking


----------



## pompom

im 17  x


----------



## freedomchis

aww your just a babie then


----------



## pompom

lol.. I suspose i am  you should post some pics of you


----------



## kedavis

please excuse the unattractiveness :neutral:


----------



## Alisha

Kelly don't say that you're sooo cute


----------



## Minnie's Mummy

nice pics people  heres a pic of me & Minnie, excuse the face, i was full of the flu this day 










oh & i thought i'd post this, (still got the chubby face lol) me a couple of years ago with one of my mums yorkies Tia, shes one of the sweetest dogs


----------



## Minnie's Mummy

oh my gosh, sorry about the size! lol


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

oh wow everyone is so gorgeous! 



i've already posted pics of me on here :lol:
but i just dyed my hair blonde this week so i thought i'd post a recent picture  lol


----------



## lostlolli

just a little pup kiss.=)


----------



## pompom

All the girls are Bootiful  Love your hair sarah


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

awwww thanks pompom 
i changed the picture in the post cause i have extensions now too! :lol: lol


----------



## Jenilyn

sarah you look like a baby doll! aw!


----------



## vviccles1

You are such a pretty lady!


----------



## kimmiek915

*My Pic.*

Hi everyone! For those of you who don't know me, my name is Kimmie and I am Minky Moo's mommy. I haven't been on for some time, but I'm back now, so I thought I'd share a pic. of myself with you all.










A pic of myself.









A pic of Minky Moo's mommy and daddy.










A really funny pic. of my hubby and Minky.


----------



## iluvmyvikin

wow ur so pretty! i see where minky gets her looks from 
had no idea u were married too! *hehe*


----------



## Maleighchi

You're very pretty!!


----------



## Maleighchi

Well..I guess I will throw a picture out there! I'm in my 30's. Here is a picture of my son and I from this summer.


----------



## kimmiek915

Awww...thanks guys! I just got married about a month and a half ago. I went to the courthouse nearby and got married. It wasn't anything fancy, but we did what was right for us. The only thing is, I haven't told my parents yet. >.<


----------



## kimmiek915

That's a really cute pic. Annubus! Your son looks alot like you.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

aw thanks, jenilyn! 
everyone is so pretty!


----------



## JoJos_Mom

Here's an updated pic of my family to include Fergie, our 12 week old puppy... I love how her and JoJo are gazing into eachothers eyes, lol.


----------



## kimmiek915

That's a really cute family pic!


----------



## JoJos_Mom

Thanks! I wish I'd had it to use for christmas cards... I'll just have to send out 'Happy Spring' cards when April comes around :coolwink:


----------



## dextermom

Here is me, not a good one as i took it my self lol!


----------



## ChiFan

Oh, what the heck. Here is one of me taken a couple months ago on a picnic at the local park. Trixie is on the green leash, and Sasha is on the blue one.


----------



## Milo 07

Hi...This is Milo & I...We just came in from outside and it was crazy windy, hence the wind blown look


----------



## Sydni

This is post-hair dye. I'm naturally blond.


----------



## chi baby

*hi its me nic*


----------



## chi baby

cmon post some up to date pics guys plzzzzzzzzz???


----------



## *Chloe*

i dont think ive ever posted on this thread so heres mine


----------



## Zethsmommy

Sorry I only have pics of me doing something Halloween related plus I'm usually the one with the camera so it's kinda hard to take your own pic.


----------



## kipbug

Me, Logan,Chi-chi in the background, and my dad. The shirts say "Logan's Big guy" "Brians Little guy" and "Logan's Grandpa"


----------



## Maleighchi

Great picture!! Three very handsome men!!


----------



## Keeffer

C'est moi


----------



## zag001a

*3 Chis for me*

My name is Caro. I live in Smi


----------



## ilovebambam

Everyone Looks Awesome!

here are some new piccies of me..

my new hair! *w00t*









strike a pose! haha









glamour shot :lol:









Me And Bam! [<this was back in January]


----------



## chidawl

Thought I'd post a recent photo of me. Cheeky as always. ;D


----------



## stephanie.m

Hi, I'm fairly new here, have a chi named bella, she will be 7 months old next week....


----------



## ItZy BiTzY

_*Ok now for "The old grandma of the forum, Me"! I have three kids and eight grandchildren ages 2 to 18, (so far). *_


----------



## catalat

hello... this is me


----------



## Yoshismom

Tammie_B said:


> This is me!


I think you favor Kelly from 90210 I am not sure what her real name is but she was the blonde and not Aaron Spelling but the other one;-)


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

Iz me!


----------



## Furio

Me and Mark
I'm the young trendy one, shhhhh i never said that. 









This is a strange photo, but yeah its me anyway!









and again


----------



## bindi boo

KB said:


> WAIT a minute gang I am OLDER!!! Old enough to be your mamma's....LOL
> Careful 'bout the old comments, my birthday is Thursday too and I am not all that happy about getting older.


awww i saw your signature...you got a bindi too =D cutes lil name in the orld aye. i namedmy bindi fter bindi irwin =D


----------



## bindi boo

hey i just joined anyways this is me and my pup bindi. shes a royal pain in the butt lol:coolwink:


----------



## bindi boo

btw yes i look aweful coz that was taken ysterday with no make up ect and i have been ill for the past 2 wees so look crappy anyways lol but bindi still looks as cute as ever even if shes hiding from the camera lol


----------



## chihuahua_momma

here i am with one of my little chis (taquita) who will be 1 year in sept


----------



## QueenBitzAndPrincessLilu

*D'aww...*

These pics are soooooo cute!! Since I'm new and just joined yesterday, I figured I'd post a pic of my chi's..











:]


----------



## chihuahua_momma

QueenBitzAndPrincessLilu said:


> These pics are soooooo cute!! Since I'm new and just joined yesterday, I figured I'd post a pic of my chi's..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :]


awww they are too cute may i ask what their names are???


----------



## QueenBitzAndPrincessLilu

chihuahua_momma said:


> awww they are too cute may i ask what their names are???



haha sure.. the cat is Jacquimo (sha kuh mo), the middle is Lilu (lee loo) and the one on the right is Bitz. :]


----------



## QueenBitzAndPrincessLilu

er.. um.. i got too excited wanting to show off my goup that i didn't even realize they're supposed to be pictures of us.. haha!









so this is me just before work in my car when i'm all "spiffed up"...









and just bein a goof. :3


----------



## chihuahua_momma

QueenBitzAndPrincessLilu said:


> er.. um.. i got too excited wanting to show off my goup that i didn't even realize they're supposed to be pictures of us.. haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so this is me just before work in my car when i'm all "spiffed up"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just bein a goof. :3


nice pics


----------



## bindi boo

seens i was mega mega ill in my last pic i posted i have a new one lol taken last month or summit when i was slightly better

it me n bindi agen 










i was still ill but it was a nice day so me n the girls took a long walk


----------



## shias-mommy

here's a few of me! =)


----------



## bniles4

here's me and the love of my life darryl <3 sophie just loves him & he loves her to death.

when i'm not with her or him ahah i'm in school. i go to beauty school cause i love hair. i'm always coloring it and doing something crazy!


----------



## Ginger Snaps

I'm new here.. but I'll post anyway.. I love having a face with a name!

This is me... June 2008










Me and my Grandson Troy born on March 10,2008










My oldest son Dustin age 22. He's Troy's Dad.











My daughter Cinnamon age 16










My youngest son Casey age 12


----------



## charly

I have always loved chihuahua and I'm happy to see everyones babies.


----------



## ANABELLE'S MOM

wedding pic-









JUST ME-


----------



## KatG

*newbie here*

it is nice to see faces with the names...this site is awesome..still learning how to navigate but Ive learned alot and seen some cute chi's


----------



## SCY0226

My boyfriend Jake and Me


----------



## Rochelle

This is myself with my first chinese crested Dargo









And this is my boyfriend of 5 years with Dargo the day we got him. He's the reason we have our other dogs. just couldn't stop at one.


----------



## guest185

Me and my baby


----------



## TippysMom

Me and my sweetie Victoria from the UK, visiting me in New York state on holiday. I'm on the right.


----------



## Abbey'sMommie

This is me and my new hubby on our wedding day


----------



## LittleHead

Abbey has a GORGEOUS mommy and Handsome daddy!!!


----------



## Abbey'sMommie

LittleHead said:


> Abbey has a GORGEOUS mommy and Handsome daddy!!!


Thank you so much for your nice comment


----------



## guest185

Your wedding dress is stunning Abbey's mom, you look gorgeous - and you have a hunky man! - My man has the no hair & beard look going on, I love it, can't bare a man taking time over his hair!!!! xxx


----------



## guest185

Me on right and Toby's mum on left


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas

This is a picture of me and George after a long night of camping!!! We usually look a little fresher.


----------



## guest185

oooo, you're both coordinated with each other!


----------



## SinaBChis

Don't think I ever added to this thread. Here is my family, myself(Sina), my hubby(Josh) and our 2 daughters Madyson and Carrley.


----------



## nadias_mom

AWWWW your daughters are ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## SinaBChis

Thanks Nadias Mom


----------



## nadias_mom

no problem sinabchis..... you guys look like such a happy family!


----------



## nadias_mom

*ugh, here i am!!!*

okay okay, finally decided to post a pic of myself up!!!! this is me at work, working very hard (haha).


----------



## Mandy

ok heres a edit of me, a pic of zac,one of honey,and lastly one of both my gorjuss babies 
hope im doing this right ive not quite got the hang of this yet
love mandy zac and honey xxx


----------



## BeckyLa

Here's my new girl, Dani. :angel13:


----------



## Georgia24

Georgia and me!


----------



## Georgia24

mazzathemad said:


> ok heres a edit of me, a pic of zac,one of honey,and lastly one of both my gorjuss babies
> hope im doing this right ive not quite got the hang of this yet
> love mandy zac and honey xxx


ur babies are so cute~


----------



## I<3Gizmo

everytime i try to upload a photo it says it exceeds the limit of KB, I've tried shrinking them almost to the point where you cant even see them and still says I exceed the limit. Can anyone help me with this problem?


----------



## I<3Gizmo

Ok here goes, Photos of me Gizmo and Evian


----------



## I<3Gizmo

wow guys sorry for the huge photos....


----------



## xo Pixie ox

*Hi there I'm Raquel and this is my family*

My Husband and I








Our babies with 4 legs and 2


----------



## I<3Gizmo

I had to add one more of my honey and myself (love the photo of him...hate myself in this pic, I was so sick that day)


----------



## lynx8456

Hi my name is Laura and I am new to this forum. 
This is a pic of my husband and I. 
We have been together for 17 years
and we love chihuahuas. 










This is Jasper our 5 month old son:


----------



## CocoaPebbles

Me and truffle when he was 8 weeks. I look icky. He was such an early riser in the mornings the first few days I had him home. 5 AM? lol.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

Cute picture, Cocoapebbles! 

I guess I'll follow suit, lol. I was sick when sinus issues when I went to visit Tucker so I'll use the 'I look like crap excuse' as well. Here we are when he was 7 weeks old last week:


----------



## pompom

Awe Jessie your soo Pretty 

Heres an updated pic of me


----------



## kobi0326

Little old me. ~Alie~


----------



## Kioana

Here's an updated pic of me. (date is wrong it was last 0ct 08)


----------



## CocoaPebbles

~*Jessie*~ said:


> Cute picture, Cocoapebbles!
> 
> I guess I'll follow suit, lol. I was sick when sinus issues when I went to visit Tucker so I'll use the 'I look like crap excuse' as well. Here we are when he was 7 weeks old last week:


Awww, that is such a cute pic. And you look so happy!!


----------



## Mary Poppins

*Hello! I'm Luna's mommy!*

Here I am!


----------



## rcj1095

I just love being able to put a face with a name. Here's our little family.

I do have two eyes. Darn hair.











My two little angels, Haley and Mackenzie. They adore our doggies.











My gorgeous hubby with our kitty that we bottle fed from 24 hours old on. We found him and his mom in a barn, she was so sick, he was the only one in the litter still wet and cord attached. He now weighs 11 pounds at 6 months old. Mom's fine too. She just needed food and security. We have them both. He's bigger than all the pups.


----------



## Mary Poppins

LOL! I have the same couch as you, and I live in the same state!


----------



## Chihua_Bulgaria

Hello.Greetings from Bulgaria.I am sending you some pictures of our chihuahas.


----------



## iheartchanel

just me.


----------



## guest185

We need a fresh one of these - same sort of style as the contest threads - no talk, just pics! Then we can quickly flick through the pics and put faces to names  x


----------



## Chico's Mum

Oww that would be a great idea, I will sort the pics off since I'm Organizing freak. And I've been wanting to do that since i got to the forum. lol I know.  
Is that ok with you.  

And this becomes the chat topic.


----------



## Chico's Mum

Wow! Ok I'm almost done. I got all the pics now. I will organize it. And post it tomorrow.


----------



## TLI

Here's a pic of me taken a few weeks ago without any makeup. I don't wear it that often anyway, so if you saw me walking down the street, this is how you'd probably see me. I don't like my pic taken, but I did have a few with makeup on, but lost them all in my hard drive to a power surge not long ago. 










This one looks like I'm flaring my nose. And trust me, my Italian nose doesn't need any flaring. :lol:


----------



## Murice Carver

me and one of my apbt's


----------



## Adrienne

Me and Ava








Me and Quark


----------



## Rubyfox

~*Jessie*~ said:


> Cute picture, Cocoapebbles!
> 
> I guess I'll follow suit, lol. I was sick when sinus issues when I went to visit Tucker so I'll use the 'I look like crap excuse' as well. Here we are when he was 7 weeks old last week:


 
In all these years I have known you I think this is the first time I have ever seen you.. Hello there.


Great pics everyone xxxx


----------



## *Princess*

TLI said:


>


this is a lovely picture..you dont need make up!!


----------



## birdsnflight

I was wondering how you guys uploads pictures of your kids? they are beautiful


Thanks 


Nancy


----------



## avbjessup

Me and hubby last summer in Estes Park, CO. My hair is a tad longer now and brunette.


----------



## rcj1095

avbjessup said:


> Me and hubby last summer in Estes Park, CO. My hair is a tad longer now and brunette.


Oh my gosh, you actually look how I pictured you to look. That never happens. I pictured thin, brunette, but longer hair. That's so much fun to put a face with a thought you have in your mind. What a fantastic looking couple you two are!!!


----------



## Rochelle

You look lovely and your hubby is very handsome. R0chelle.


----------



## avbjessup

rcj1095 said:


> Oh my gosh, you actually look how I pictured you to look. That never happens. I pictured thin, brunette, but longer hair. That's so much fun to put a face with a thought you have in your mind. What a fantastic looking couple you two are!!!


Haha - I'm not thin!! I just know how to use Photoshop!! Seriously - I need to lose about 25lbs! (Yeah, I'm about 150 @ 5'6" - long, lazy winter  ).

You and your family are gorgeous! You look very southern (feminine and pretty) - that's a good thing!


----------



## birdsnflight

this is a test..lol hope it works


----------



## DaisysMommy

Me and my beautiful baby girl.


----------



## avbjessup

Very pretty - both of you!!


----------



## rcj1095

avbjessup said:


> Haha - I'm not thin!! I just know how to use Photoshop!! Seriously - I need to lose about 25lbs! (Yeah, I'm about 150 @ 5'6" - long, lazy winter  ).
> 
> You and your family are gorgeous! You look very southern (feminine and pretty) - that's a good thing!


Okay, so we are the same height and weight also. My perfect weight is 130 -135. I'd be thrilled with 10 lbs. off, tickled with 15. Seeing as I lose 1 lb. after starving for a week, I'm just not quite sure how to get these pounds off. Oh well, I'm workin on it (sorta, kinda, maybe) LOL.

Thank you for the compliments. That's so sweet.


----------



## avbjessup

rcj1095 said:


> Okay, so we are the same height and weight also. My perfect weight is 130 -135. I'd be thrilled with 10 lbs. off, tickled with 15. Seeing as I lose 1 lb. after starving for a week, I'm just not quite sure how to get these pounds off. Oh well, I'm workin on it (sorta, kinda, maybe) LOL.
> 
> Thank you for the compliments. That's so sweet.


My perfect weight when I was young was 115!! Holy cow! Now I think I look best in the same range as you, 130-135. I fasted (nothing but water) before Christmas and lost 15lbs in 10 days. This was so I could go to Tampa being thinner. I had to buy new jeans when I was there because I gained most of it back while I was there and couldn't fit in the pants I wore down! LOL!! I usually lose some in the summer because I take the dogs for long walks after work, but in the winter all bets are off!!!

I think my biggest challenge is accepting my body regardless of how much I weigh. My hubby is so sweet - he thinks I'm hot whatever I weigh. Gotta love 'em for that!!


----------



## rcj1095

avbjessup said:


> My perfect weight when I was young was 115!! Holy cow! Now I think I look best in the same range as you, 130-135. I fasted (nothing but water) before Christmas and lost 15lbs in 10 days. This was so I could go to Tampa being thinner. I had to buy new jeans when I was there because I gained most of it back while I was there and couldn't fit in the pants I wore down! LOL!! I usually lose some in the summer because I take the dogs for long walks after work, but in the winter all bets are off!!!
> 
> I think my biggest challenge is accepting my body regardless of how much I weigh. My hubby is so sweet - he thinks I'm hot whatever I weigh. Gotta love 'em for that!!


Oh, my hub is the same way. It certainly bothers us more then them. I'm learning to be more comfortable in whatever range I'm in also. I'm kinda watching right now and I'm down a couple so it feels good but I don't have any high expectations like I used to. Bodies change over time and as long as we feel healthy and good about ourselves, that's what's important. I just hate it when my pants are too tight. That's when I put the breadstick down.


----------



## avbjessup

rcj1095 said:


> Oh, my hub is the same way. It certainly bothers us more then them. I'm learning to be more comfortable in whatever range I'm in also. I'm kinda watching right now and I'm down a couple so it feels good but I don't have any high expectations like I used to. Bodies change over time and as long as we feel healthy and good about ourselves, that's what's important. I just hate it when my pants are too tight. That's when I put the breadstick down.


Haha - I need your will power! My biggest problem is having to buy too many clothes! I literally have things in sizes 2-12! Not like I don't like shopping, but still...


----------



## rcj1095

avbjessup said:


> Haha - I need your will power! My biggest problem is having to buy too many clothes! I literally have things in sizes 2-12! Not like I don't like shopping, but still...


Oh gosh, me too. I gave away all the 2's, 4's and 6's. I figured if I ever lose a few pounds, the 8's will do. It's crazy!!! No one should fluctuate that many sizes. LOL.:foxes15:


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

Me from last summer in Gatlinburg, TN:










and another from the rose garden near us:


----------



## cheryl

Oh what a great picture! I just love it!

Cheryl


----------



## cheryl

How funny..my daughter's name is Rylie (I actually came up with that spelling for it while I was pregnant w/ her 20yrs ago.) and she has a rabbit named Chloe. haha


----------



## CherryFairy

*Me*

This was taken by me after my new hair do about 4 months ago.


----------



## *Gemma*

Here's a pic of me....












I hate my photo took so I don't have many


----------



## MarieUkxx

rcj1095 said:


> I just love being able to put a face with a name. Here's our little family.
> 
> I do have two eyes. Darn hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two little angels, Haley and Mackenzie. They adore our doggies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gorgeous hubby with our kitty that we bottle fed from 24 hours old on. We found him and his mom in a barn, she was so sick, he was the only one in the litter still wet and cord attached. He now weighs 11 pounds at 6 months old. Mom's fine too. She just needed food and security. We have them both. He's bigger than all the pups.


You are stunning. So pretty in your pics. I see you talk a lot about clients, what do you do? Is is something to do with hair or beauty? I Love the way you do your hair and makeup.


----------



## MarieUkxx

Ok here are some of me.


















Me & Cookie, he wasn't happy about me taking his picture so has a moody face on him lol









One of me taken a few weeks ago trying to look all sexy lol. Taken on my mobile so it looks quite dark.


----------



## Girl_Anachronism

Right, I figured seeing as I was new here, I would show my face! Lololol.
This is myself and my best friend Charm: 









Myself and my other best friend, Kat:









Myself and my Elvis:










And finally! Myself and Chloe when she was a little bubbeh:


----------



## chilled100

*Some pictures of me!*





























really hope this works


----------



## chilled100

holy moly i think it worked? Do you see me?


----------



## sakyurek

Hi it's me and Mia


----------



## NETTA

*hi!!!*

Hi !!! My name is Irina .I'm from Ukrane.I have 2 beautifull little girls Netta and Rufi .Here is my foto..:ngreet2:


----------



## appleblossom

edited to remove pictures


----------



## avbjessup

appleblossom said:


> Ive been here for years but have never posted a pic. of me so here I am well my head at least lol be brutal whats your opinions of me???


You are lovely! You look Irish - very, very pretty! You should have NO trouble attracting a nice guy (referring to your other thread on dating )! Very pretty smile too! Was that brutal enough?


----------



## appleblossom

UMM... No I was waiting for gee girl but a bag over your head & then maybe.... lol or something like that.


----------



## avbjessup

appleblossom said:


> UMM... No I was waiting for gee girl but a bag over your head & then maybe.... lol or something like that.


Nope, sorry!!


----------



## appleblossom

avbjessup said:


> Nope, sorry!!


Fine be that way!! lol I do like my smile thou unless I do it really big then my eyes disappear. lol


----------



## avbjessup

appleblossom said:


> Fine be that way!! lol I do like my smile thou unless I do it really big then my eyes disappear. lol


I hate my photos! Sometimes I look "special" if you know what I mean  Hubby and I are posted several pages back if you want to look. Where do you live? I have family in Florida - wondering based on your "hurricane" comments.


----------



## appleblossom

LOL special huh... that is too funny... Im in south Florida near Sebring (the 12hours of sebring races ring a bell to anyone?)


----------



## avbjessup

appleblossom said:


> LOL special huh... that is too funny... Im in south Florida near Sebring (the 12hours of sebring races ring a bell to anyone?)


Oh yeah, I know Sebring. I'm from Tampa originally.


----------



## appleblossom

avbjessup said:


> Oh yeah, I know Sebring. I'm from Tampa originally.


Tampa isnt really that far from here. Do you visit often?


----------



## jazzman

avbjessup said:


> I hate my photos! Sometimes I look "special" if you know what I mean


You are special.
Oops. Nevermind !


----------



## Mandy

heres an up to date pic of me my daughter dionne and my son dane this is my wee family along with my furkids zacyboy and honeypie x


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas

Why didn't you tell us that Honey can read??? She looks like she's planning her day of activities. I've been trying to teach George for years and he still struggles with it. He would rather eat the paper, lol.


----------



## rcj1095

MarieUkxx said:


> You are stunning. So pretty in your pics. I see you talk a lot about clients, what do you do? Is is something to do with hair or beauty? I Love the way you do your hair and makeup.


Aw thanks Marie. You're so sweet, and you're very pretty yourself. I own a fantastic little nail shop and yes, I do makeup also. Been doing it for years. I've always loved "girly" stuff. Clothes, makeup, hair, jewelry, shoes, purses, etc. All of it! So glad I had two little girls!!! Thanks for the compliments hon.


appleblossom said:


> Ive been here for years but have never posted a pic. of me so here I am well my head at least lol be brutal whats your opinions of me???


Oh, you are so adorable. Great smile, love the red hair, great eyes. You're too hard on yourself! Wish we lived closer, I'd find you a man in one night out!!! I'm good at that. Good luck and keep lookin, it'll happen girl!!!


mazza lovin my chi's said:


> heres an up to date pic of me my daughter dionne and my son dane this is my wee family along with my furkids zacyboy and honeypie x


There's my favorite family!!! Just gorgeous Mandy, every one of you. I love seeing you guys, can't get enough. You look like such a happy family.


----------



## LittleHead

edited: removed my pics


----------



## exsnohs

Me and Trixie:









Me and my boyfriend:


----------



## PixiePink

Here's me with Minnie...this was taken in January this year.

My sister made her that sweater...it does get REALLY cold to do business outside during winter up here in Canada!!


----------



## Lou_lou

since im new here i will post a pic of me


----------



## riverchick247

My son and I (before I found out I have brain cancer)









Me hard at work, again before I knew I had cancer









Lilly and I









2 weeks post op! looking rough










2 MONTHS post op..still not lookin so hot.











my son and I. days before my first brain cancer related surgery










again, hard at work! cant wait to get back in the game!!!


----------



## Murice Carver

great pics hope you get better


----------



## rcj1095

riverchick247 said:


> My son and I (before I found out I have brain cancer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me hard at work, again before I knew I had cancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks post op! looking rough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 MONTHS post op..still not lookin so hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my son and I. days before my first brain cancer related surgery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, hard at work! cant wait to get back in the game!!!


Are you a model? Is that what you mean about getting back in the game? You're very open. I can't imagine sharing those pictures with a new forum and people I've never met. Good for you.


----------



## Muzby

My SO Alex and myself at a wedding this summer


----------



## rcj1095

Great pic Kelly. You two are such a handsome couple.


----------



## ~<3~

Before haircut; ( long natural hair )










After haircut;










Ive got a fringe now however, which I did myself :lol:


----------



## Aquarius

riverchick247 said:


> My son and I (before I found out I have brain cancer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me hard at work, again before I knew I had cancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks post op! looking rough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 MONTHS post op..still not lookin so hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my son and I. days before my first brain cancer related surgery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, hard at work! cant wait to get back in the game!!!


Riverchick - you are beautiful.

Sorry to hear you are having such a rough time - but you obviously have a good and brave attitude - keep it up, it will get you through!!

Your son is very cute too - wishing you health and happiness!


----------



## chloeandoscar

Me and my partner at our engagement party - thought i would join in!

Riverchick, you poor thing! Hope you are recovering well! xx


----------



## riverchick247

chloeandoscar said:


> Me and my partner at our engagement party - thought i would join in!
> 
> Riverchick, you poor thing! Hope you are recovering well! xx


Thank you!

You and your fiance are adorable together!


----------



## riverchick247

Aquarius said:


> Riverchick - you are beautiful.
> 
> Sorry to hear you are having such a rough time - but you obviously have a good and brave attitude - keep it up, it will get you through!!
> 
> Your son is very cute too - wishing you health and happiness!



Thank you so much! Everyone here is very kind!


----------



## Triton07

Riverchick, you are gorgeous! I love the heels in the fire truck picture!! Stay strong and brave!!

Here are some photos of myself and my boyfriend, and of just myself(my hair colour constantly changes, and he has a mohawk that is down in the picture:








There's some crazy Misty cat eyes in the background of this one!








My hair was pink, blue, and brown in this photo:


----------



## amyhedd

Me and my boyfriend.. from last year


----------



## jade_carr

its nice to put names to faces. 

Here is me at my graduation july 2008










This is me last christmas on a night out with my old work friends


----------



## Treacle Toffee

Thought it was about time I put my picture on here to!

Here is a picture of me and my boyfriend on a night out.


----------



## busterandlulu

Me and daughter


----------



## minty.sweet

Hey everyone!


----------



## Triton07

Nice pic! Very sexy heehee 

Let me ask you, are you a big person at all? How tall I mean.. I've always wanted to own a bike, but I'm 5'1 and 96lbs so I'm afraid I'm too little to ride haha


----------



## avbjessup

Triton07 said:


> Nice pic! Very sexy heehee
> 
> Let me ask you, are you a big person at all? How tall I mean.. I've always wanted to own a bike, but I'm 5'1 and 96lbs so I'm afraid I'm too little to ride haha


I have a good friend who is 4'10" and 90 lbs. She's a great rider and has even raced bikes. It is a challenge when you aren't tall, but it is possible.


----------



## Terri

Thought i would join in for a giggle.
I have very few pics of me but here ya go.
Sorry for big gap, cant get rid of it due to th first pic havin a frame round.
Me a few years ago









Me at Alice Cooper gig 2007, waiting for gig to start, lol









Me just a few weeks ago, posing for one to send to my man for his phone,haha!!
I have a side fringe now though.


----------



## Terri

By the way, am still looking through all of these, but this is great to see all of you. x


----------



## Terri

Aww pants, i had hoped my bringing this back would make others post some piccies.
I want to see some of you i have been chatting to.
C'mon dont be afraid, LOL x


----------



## claireeee

Terri you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Terri

claireeee said:


> Terri you look gorgeous!!!


Aww ta hon..... you are too kind, now lets see you better.


----------



## claireeee

I'll join in Terri 

This is me and Mark:


----------



## Terri

Wow you are gorgeous too hon!, i like your style very funky hair aswell.
You and Mark make a lovely couple too.


----------



## claireeee

Terri said:


> Wow you are gorgeous too hon!, i like your style very funky hair aswell.
> You and Mark make a lovely couple too.


awh thank you ever so much :]! thats made my evening :]

going to trawl back thru this thread now...I'm so nosy and love to see what people look like!


----------



## Terri

HEHE!! i had a good look, sadly some of the pics are no longer there for a few pages.
Was cool to see a lot of people though.
Need more new ones now. x


----------



## claireeee

we should make it our mission to revive this thread


----------



## Terri

Yes!! I agree! LOL x


----------



## claireeee

we need a plan.....
any ideas..........?


----------



## Terri

I just mentioned it in the chat thread, LOL x
Could work?


----------



## Kristin

Wow...there are alot of missing pics on this thread.


----------



## claireeee

Kristin said:


> Wow...there are alot of missing pics on this thread.


there are, arent there :[ think we should start over on one of the newer threads


----------



## Mandy

i started a new thread claire its called face to the name


----------



## 17428

See Dahlias MaMa in "Face to the Name" thread!!


----------



## Dazy Mae

What darling pics!!! I love your red boots...I used to have a pair of red boots too! Whenever I went country dancing I always wore them...
Love the kitty...he is really beautiful.


----------



## 17428

I was a boot freak when I lived in Missouri back then.
I had 8 pair, 2 were fringe line dance dingo boots.
I had that t-bird 8 years and it was mint when I bought it down south for $1200.
The michigan winters were cruel to it.
I still have the black leather fringe coat and I also have a red leather fringe one!
Cmon Dazy Mae now its your turn!!


----------



## Terri

Rhonda you are very pretty and love your hair!
Those boots rock too.

Add your pic to Mandys updated one so all can see you, lol x


----------



## 17428

Ok I see it!! I will!!


----------



## Terri

It's in general chat, it called face to name. x


----------



## claireeee

think this has been rather successful Terri


----------



## Cesar's Mommy

Okay so I'll stop putting it off and put a picture of me up.
Just me









Me and my boyfriend


----------



## msmadison

here's me with my new haircut


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS

This is me with the newest addition to the gang Picasso.


----------



## MzKrEEpin

*Pepe,Izzy and Myself.*

Here are pictures of my babies and I.









This is Pepe he's 5.









This is my little girl Izzy she's 1.









Here is Pepe and his little sister Izzy. Who he loves very much,


----------



## Ihave2

Oreo on left. Proud Mex-USA on right









Proud Mex-USA
He's in the competition for cutest dog.
http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.cfm?h=0050F6223E171B39D3A6DFF0C5A7D776


----------



## MndaNGmoe

I guess i will post some pics up too!! 
Me and Gizmoe 


















Me and the boyfriend


----------



## Smashy

Tis me...


----------



## 4girlies

*me*


----------



## AEROMarley1983

A recent one of me.  









Me and Hubby.








Just me.


----------



## sugarbaby

me with my little mini foxie Sugar who has just recently past away  
i will be sure to post lots of pics when my little chihuahua girl comes home 










sugar RIP









clarince









cisco and shiloh


----------



## xxxxdeedde

This thread is so interesting, you guys are so pretty !

.. This is me...


----------



## diamond74

here is my lil gizzie....
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s311/bluedwarf13/Gizzie/DSC01511.jpg


----------



## T2woman

*Hola*


----------



## lovemychii

Here is a picture of meee.












...and here is a picture of me and my S.O. just for kicks


----------



## katliketheef

Me 
Though I've taken out the facial piercings and my hair is now brown and purple..I like this pic


----------



## church

its me rich from vegas (im the guy with the shoe)


----------



## 18453

Some of me..

This is me and Abi 









This is me at my friends ann summers party modelling a rather fetching black bin bag!!


----------



## MChis

Oh I suppose...I'll share a pic of me & hubby that my best friend took last fall.


----------



## Tink

Oh Wow! You're gorgeous, Heather! And so's your hubby! What a great photo of the two of you. But now, I'm curious....you're the fabulous photographer in the family, so who managed to equal your photography skills taking this pic, one of your kids maybe? 

It's a beautiful photo. :love4:


----------



## MChis

Tink said:


> Oh Wow! You're gorgeous, Heather! And so's your hubby! What a great photo of the two of you. But now, I'm curious....you're the fabulous photographer in the family, so who managed to equal your photography skills taking this pic, one of your kids maybe?
> 
> It's a beautiful photo. :love4:


Aw, you're FAR too sweet! :daisy: LOL My best friend took it actually - I sort of influenced her to get into photography LOL & she also started her own business. Since it's a total pain to do portraits of yourself I had her to our family pictures last fall. She did a great job I think!


----------



## Pixie's_Mom

I'm new! Thought I'd share my pic 

At the Birch Aquarium in La Jolla, taken 3/7/10


----------



## *Princess*

everyone looks lovely!! Its great to see who your talking to x


----------



## sookey

I guess i had better share aswell lol...........


----------



## Tink

It's Tink/Ronni. I'm loving this thread (even though there are quite a few photos missing.....what's up with that?) Anyway, I thought I'd share some too. 

Here's me with Tango & Jazz, Halloween 2009 









Christmas morning, showing off a craft my daughter made 
for me..I love butterflies. 









New Years Eve. 









My boyfriend bought me these lovely earrings for Valentine's day, 
and I was showing them off lol!


----------



## Riley

I guess I will post one LOL.
This was last summer at our cottage


----------



## N*T*M*4U

just us......


----------



## Cortnay1

Hi, I am new to this forum. Just got my Chi a month ago! Love him to death!


----------



## Bellatrix

I've posted pics of bella so here are some of my fiance and I . 


















I don't know why i look serious there, lol, i think i was saying don't take a picture, don't!



















Kye trying to look manly and serious


----------



## Bri

Yeah this is me :foxes_13:


----------



## ekeeney

I was a bridesmaid at my cousins wedding.


----------



## SageLee

Me & My Boyfriend <3


----------



## Rio!

*Us *










Me - Rio Chanel Hilton -










My fiancé - Jonathan A R Jones aka Jonny  -

*
P.s Please ignore the hat and pout  and sorry if the pics come out dodgy sizes, couldn't work out how to fix that :'(*


----------



## Marina&Ian

Hey guys! Decided to show myself too. 
Me and Ian, my hubby









Me and Jacky boy









Ian and Jack








Very nice to meet you all!
xoxo


----------



## Emma_H

Me and Stuart Little


----------



## skwerlylove

I'm the one on the left, my name is Emerald.


----------



## Electrocutionist

I will join in and post a pic of me! 


Me and Bill Bennett the racehorse. 









This is me and my brother.


----------



## devo

Me doing what I do best!


----------



## jaromi

Hi im julie i live in northern ireland i have two babys called harrison and gabrielle hello:ngreet2:


----------



## Natti

This is me (Nat) and of course Pippi!


----------



## Morgan's Mom

Ok I will share too

The Fiance and I
















With Morgan








with my macaw, Tuki


----------



## efinishya

It's me!


----------



## woodard2009

*This is goofy me...*








Wish I could figure out how to put pic in box instead of link?!!! Arrgggg!!


----------



## TheJewelKitten

Im actually in my young teens.* I will not reveal my age, however.* 
I look super young, alot of people say I look about 10.

Sorry if it shows links, I cant control that.







Im a steelers fan.


----------



## Colee

me and the hubby


----------



## elms pets

2BLUCHIS said:


> This is the coolest thread ever!!   I'm sooo happy so many people are posting their pics!! Yea!!


such a cute picture! thank you for sharing with me they look like my chihuahua prince
xx


----------



## hanikai

Me and my "Dingo" and Dingo's baby, "Milo"

Here are a couple of FUNNY short vids my wife and I made of Dingo. Watch with the sound on! Please subscribe, if you like them.. we'll be making more.  YouTube - WiseEyesPictures's Channel

This is Dingo, perching on my shoulder with Murali the Jenday Conure









Me, Dingo and Milo









...and the cutest picture of Dingo EVER, taken by my wife, Brandy.


----------



## jesuschick

Since I am new, perhaps a pic of me would be a nice way to better introduce myself! Thanks to all who have made me feel so welcome here!


----------



## Dragonfly

jesuschick said:


> Since I am new, perhaps a pic of me would be a nice way to better introduce myself! Thanks to all who have made me feel so welcome here!


Great pic! It's always nice to put a face to the people we're chatting with! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LILLYPAD

this is my family my little babys both will drive me crazy:daisy:


----------



## ExoticChis

me


----------



## amyalina25

so heres me!
View attachment 5330


----------



## looloo

hey i have just joined and not sure how to start up a post! but i think you will see my two at the bottom of this post!


----------



## TheJewelKitten

alright

heres me:


----------



## Amandarose531

amyalina25 said:


> so heres me!


Oh my heck I love your sofa!

My pic is somewhat old, i'll get around to getting a recent.


----------



## rms3402

I'm Rachel... 21 years old


----------



## Lexilex

I'm new! Heres me  

Nice to meet you all  










Me and my Baby sister


----------



## glyndwr

Hi im glyns mum Alexine 47, years young !!!


----------



## flippedstars

glyndwr said:


> Hi im glyns mum Alexine 47, years young !!!


Your shirt is great!


----------



## glyndwr

Thanks, i was searching for chihuahua tee shirts on ebay for Glyn and this poped up, just had to have it ,


----------



## cherper

Me (42) and my daughter.


----------



## angellovesanimals

That's me  24 years old.


----------



## BambiHilton

Hello  I'm Matty and i'm 18


----------



## Ozzy's mommy

I'm Stephanie and I'm 21
These are my three kids...
Nathan (4, 5 in May)(spiderman mask), Brandi (7) and Ian (2.5)


----------



## kimr

This is the crew...

I'm holding Pedro, and my husband is holding Gracie!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Me ... December:









Then... I had a hair cut ... oh jeez im stupid! lol 









Me & Fifi ( Looking rather unimpressed)


----------



## Arcana

A bit of an older pic, before I cut my hair. 








This is from last month when I was in Venice.


----------



## Ladicx

*Me and my Chi*










Peaches guarding my xbox controller so i cant play.:foxes15:


----------



## BresMags

ME
















My family!








Kids!


----------



## applewood

*I don't photograph very well...*

This is me. I was score keeper at the USDO event in Bushnell, FL.










At the ADBA Event in Salam, NJ...


----------



## applewood

I just bought a new camera, so I will get up-dated pictures of me and my chis


----------



## chrissy1988

*Me and Milo. x*

Me & My little boy Milo . x


----------



## Foster

Hi I am new ... I will post a photo of me with Foster the day I recieved him : ) 

Kristen aka Foster


----------



## CarrieAndCalista

This is Calista and Me (carrie) in Glastonbury at the Beltane parade! (May day) She was dressed up for it especially and loved every moment of it. People took so many pictures of her. lol


----------



## TLI

Pics of me within the last month.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Lovely to see everyone! 

TLI.... why why why do you post new photos! You'll make us all jealous!  

Me & Chocolate (AKA faith) (Excuse the quality of these, probably some of the worst ive ever taken!)


----------



## SuperMomX4




----------



## TLI

Thank you Robyn! : ) It's nice to see updated pics of you. You have matured so much. Beautiful!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

TLI said:


> Thank you Robyn! : ) It's nice to see updated pics of you. You have matured so much. Beautiful!


*Blush* Awwww thanks! I do try! Hahaha i need to put more effort into my appearence sometimes is all!


----------



## christina

I constantly change the way I look but here are some variations. 





























You get the idea, lol.


----------



## sammyp

me in my pjs with the girls


----------



## Gurman

These pictures of myself and my partner Monica and our fur babies are in our back yard thanksgiving weekend. We now have a foot of snow :/

The chi is Gertie (my BFF), the spotted weenie cross is Herman and the big guy is Bello.


Me, Gertie and Monica.. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

The whole gang.. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## tysoncallmetyty

This is my 7 week old Tyson, this is his second day in my life. I have him snuck into my office! lol....

Tyson has a big brother, boo boo, a rat terrier. booboo loves his baby bro, Tyson loves his boo.


----------



## Solita's Mom

*Pictures of Solita and Family*

I'm new here, but I love my little girl Solita. Enjoy 










My husband, Solita, and myself at a family Christmas party this year. It was her first one and she did so well for being only 7 months old.










Solita playing in the hallway, attacking her rope.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty

Awwww, Solita is gorgy! Can't wait till Tyty is 7 months old... he is going on 3 months old on the 9th... I love Solita's ears.... Ty's aren't standing up yet...Solita is a totally adorable Chi, I love her white toes!


----------



## Solita's Mom

Thanks Tysoncallmetyty 
Tyty's floppy little ears are so cute! Solita will have floppy ears when she's tired or when she's just woken up from a nap sometimes hehe.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty

Sometimes I wonder if Tyty's ears are EVER gonna stand up... he's about 3.5 months and ears still not standing up....lol.....


----------



## Solita's Mom

Awwwww lol


----------



## CHITheresa

these are from few years ago Ill have to get new one taken.


----------



## Princesschi

*This is me and daughter! This was in summer, I now have brown hair.*


----------



## Jennmay

Everyone one looks great!! This is me hope I don't break the thread hahah!! <br>


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's

me and my partner mitch, im the brunette mitch is the blonde and shadow is in my arms!


----------



## tysoncallmetyty

What a happy and beautiful family! XO!


----------



## Jazmin

Me and my other half!  
And also the latest picture of my chi! The other night I was really poorly and he came and laid on the sofa, he would not leave me alone! Bless him!  he always sleeps with his tongue out, don't know what's going on! Haha... 
Anyway, hope I havnt killed the thread!!!! 
Your all looking beautiful!!


----------



## theshanman97

Hi , You Are All Beautiful! And So Are The Dogs  Soz I Gonna Ruin It! 










as u can see i look rubbish! lol


----------



## tysoncallmetyty

Awww beautiful pics! Love your blue blue eyes, and ya gotta adore that chi! lol, sooooooooooo cute~!


----------



## lilxkrystal

Here is my little man Bandit!


----------



## AppleandAllie

I'm new here but here is a photo of me and Allie.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty

Oh, what a gorgeous picture! Welcome!!!!


----------



## lulu'smom

I did not know about this thread but I love it! Love putting faces with words, and you all look great!!! This is me and hubby at my granddad's house a couple of Thanksgivings ago.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty

Aw, Lulu, her mom and Dad are all beautiful!


----------



## lulu'smom

tysoncallmetyty said:


> Aw, Lulu, her mom and Dad are all beautiful!


Thanks so much! You know how to make a middle-aged woman feel good. haha.


----------



## proudpeyotemama

Here was a picture of me and both pups from Christmas morning -


----------



## Chi Nation

*Me* :coolwink:










Me and my monkey


----------



## AppleandAllie

tysoncallmetyty said:


> Oh, what a gorgeous picture! Welcome!!!!



 Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## cosmina_ina

Hi there!


----------



## LittleGemma

This thread seems a little dead. Revival time!

Since I've been here over a month now, here's the full sized version of me and also my boyfriend:


----------



## michele

What a sweet couple you make


----------



## Mary J

Me and hubby!


----------



## AicelSmith

*Just Sharing teh cute picture of my doggy*










My Coco Girl


----------



## Mary J

How precious! Welcome to this wonderful forum! What's your cuties name? How old is she?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

LittleGemma said:


> This thread seems a little dead. Revival time!
> 
> Since I've been here over a month now, here's the full sized version of me and also my boyfriend:



Omg u guys are so cute!!!


----------



## LittleGemma

michele said:


> What a sweet couple you make


Thank you! 



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Omg u guys are so cute!!!


Lol, thank you! :daisy:


----------



## momofmany

OK here goes this is a picture of me at my big 50th birthday party I might have had a couple drinks by then LOL you are all so brave what a nice looking group we have here its always nice to put a face to the person your talking too.


----------



## chii

This is a cool thread where people from all over the world post their pictures and introduce themselves I am glad to be a part of this forum. Thank you so much.


----------



## LittleGemma

momofmany said:


> OK here goes this is a picture of me at my big 50th birthday party I might have had a couple drinks by then LOL you are all so brave what a nice looking group we have here its always nice to put a face to the person your talking too.


It's nice to put a face behind your name, Pat!


----------



## Mayret91

THIS IS ME & BOO! LEYLA WASN'T BORN YET


----------



## IeshaNicky

Ohhhh I did realise this was here 
View attachment 7340

Here's me 

View attachment 7341

Here's a picture of me and Diamond sorry for the bad quality.
Hope I fit in.


----------



## Wodjeka

This is me with one of my former american bulldogs...


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

80% of these people don't post anymore  newer members need to post their pics lol!!!

Chihuahua owners are the best looking people!


----------



## LaceyBlue

Lol i'll be brave. 

Here I am (yeah I look about 14, but i'm 23 I swear lol)


----------



## deb5and

how can i add a pic


----------



## Wicked Pixie

I don't actually have any photos of myself that aren't 10+ years old. I don't need photographic evidence of how old and fat I have become!
Wodjeka, you are so much younger than I expected. Is that a labret piercing I can see? I have one too  It is my favourite piercing.


----------



## ggtina

Me 










PP wearing my hat



















and then one day I chopped off all my hair










Its growing back slowly I have no recent pics because my hair looks like crap I think in another 2 months or so I should be able to put it back up!


----------



## jamesjenn

The girlfriend and I.


----------



## Zorana1125

My fiancé and I this past April









Mojo and Lola w mommy









Mojo and me


----------



## MamaTank

Yay pictures!


----------



## TessArooo

*Hi, Everyone!*

*Hello! And for those of you who watch "Criminal Minds"...yes, I've been told! LOL!










Have a wonderful day!*


----------



## IeshaNicky

TessArooo said:


> *Hello! And for those of you who watch "Criminal Minds"...yes, I've been told! LOL!
> *


I was looking at your picture thinking it reminded me of someone. lol


----------



## TessArooo

IeshaNicky said:


> I was looking at your picture thinking it reminded me of someone. lol


*LOL! Ha ha! That's funny! I've only watched the show a couple of times and the truth of the matter is, when people started saying I looked like "Garcia", at first I was like, "shut up!" But then I realized she's probably only in her 20's/30's and young enough to be my daughter, so I don't mind it so much any more! LOL! *


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb

My fiance and me.


----------



## LittleGemma

heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> My fiance and me.


What a beautiful couple! And your tats are gorgeous!


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile

Ava and me at my puppy party in June.

View attachment 7683


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb

LittleGemma said:


> What a beautiful couple! And your tats are gorgeous!


Thanks Gemma!


----------



## Piku

Taken the day I picked up Taco .. I hate having my pic taken :nscared:


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb

Zorana1125 said:


> My fiancé and I this past April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo and Lola w mommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo and me


You are so adorable!


----------



## Zorana1125

heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> You are so adorable!


Awh thanks... Blushing!!


----------



## Rach_Honey

Me and my beautiful little Honey Pie xx


----------



## Mocha

I will try again I am still learning...


----------



## Mocha

*Mocha on the window ledge*

Ok... I hope this works... Trying again...


----------



## Chilli's mama

Since everyone else is doing it I might as well too! Lol
Here's me








My daughter Heavyn, my hubby and I making silly faces 








My beautiful Heavyn








My niece TT Heavyn and I


----------



## rhea&macy

Here I am ! Sorry for just one picture, but this is the only recent one I have. Seems like Macy has more pictures than me


----------



## miuccias

I have been around here for some weeks now and I love it. You guys are amazing I would feel so lost without this forum. So here is me, hope to get to know all of you better since I'm not going anywhere.


















Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## woosterdebbie

*Ladybug Delta*

Happy Halloween


----------



## Rferrell

Im Robyn, Lucas' mommy!


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki

Dressed for Halloween as a butterfly










Family pic.... Before we got Tiki.... We are planning on having a new family pic done in a few days 










Me!


----------



## ChelsieMcGinley

View attachment 8283
View attachment 8284


That's me!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PearlyQ

View attachment 8491
Tim & Pearl & Me!


----------



## kaymfg

*me and my family*

This is me and my fiance Bobby


----------



## tvchick

I hope I did this right! Me with my fella, the guy who made me mommy to a precious little Roo-Baby!


----------



## kaymfg

I don't see the picture?


----------



## tvchick

kaymfg said:


> I don't see the picture?


I don't know how to post a pic in a message!!!!!! HELP!!!!!!! :foxes15:


----------



## tvchick

View attachment 8714


Me with my kids Christmas 2008.


----------



## TLI

Tracy, you look like Brooke Shields. Gorgeous!


----------



## ~LS~

Welcome Tracy! 
You are beautiful, and what a lovely family!


----------



## myknitt

HI Everyone,.. 
Here is the picture of my mom with my chihuahua. =) Yeayyyy


----------



## myknitt

My mom with my chihuahuas =)


----------



## kellyb

My daughter and me
View attachment 10170


bad computer picture of Barney and me that we sent to Lauren (my daughter away at school)
View attachment 10178



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~

Jesslyn, you have precious Chis! Do you by any chance have an Etsy shop?
I recognize the sweater and Chi in your avatar from an Etsy store that I like
and have saved in my favorites. 



KellyB, your daughter and you are both beautiful! :love5:
Barney is pretty darn cute too!


----------



## Chrissie

Newbies to the site
Stuart and Chrissie


----------



## Cerrenity

My fiance, me and our Chi boys. I am the girl. The white Chihuahua is Caleb and the other boy is Lucas.

View attachment 12122


View attachment 12130


View attachment 12138


View attachment 12146


View attachment 12154


----------



## Shelynpink

Mia and Maxine keeping an eye on the outdoor activity outside my office!
View attachment 12858



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FantasiaFarm

*Madison & Coco*

Hello, I am new to the forums but would love to introduce you to my babies madison & Coco  [/ATTACH]


----------



## Daisy n Max

Deleted message


----------



## TLI

Recent pics of me. 










And I rarely wear makeup, so this is how I look most days.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

TLI said:


> Recent pics of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I rarely wear makeup, so this is how I look most days.


What a gorgeous figure you have. Jealous!


----------



## TLI

Buildthemskywards said:


> What a gorgeous figure you have. Jealous!


Awwwww, how sweet of you to say!!!! Thank you!!!!!  :daisy:


----------



## BellaPeony2013

Im Mary  from Cali. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessicaLynch

I'm Jessica from PA.


----------



## Kaz84

Hi im karen from scotland xx


----------



## Wynstonsmom

This is me, Amanda, and my 6lb Chihuahua, Wynston - born Sept. 11, 2010.


----------



## Pawchen

I'll hop on too! Liam and I enjoying the sun


----------



## AbbyBell

I haven't figured out how to add pictures yet but love looking at everyone's

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AbbyBell

Will look for a pic of me and Todd but this is our baby Abby Bell! Hope it works 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEiiGHANNX

Hey everyone I'm new to this and would like to just introduce my self and my 9 mount old Chihuahua Pixe 🐾👩🐶
View attachment 25986

View attachment 25994

View attachment 26002




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEiiGHANNX

Here's A few more of my baby ... 🐾
View attachment 26018

View attachment 26026

View attachment 26034

View attachment 26042




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alfie2013

Hi this is my baby boy Alfie.❤
View attachment 26058
View attachment 26066
View attachment 26074
View attachment 26082


And finally me.🎀


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~

We sure have a lot of very pretty ladies on this forum!!!


----------



## fellini1973

Hello Folks! My name is Vito. I just registered and wanted to introduce myself..hello!
View attachment 26322


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jem91

Here's me and my little Oscar ♡

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fellini1973

Here is my baby boy Luca

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fellini1973

Luca again

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snideguy19

This is me & my little buddy Theo!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harrypautter1

*Rocky*


----------



## Tabcat73

View attachment 28130
my sweetie and I  

View attachment 28138
my sweetie playing xbox with Vader 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beka19743

Here I am, lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 loves

Here's my boy jasper and my girl cookie
View attachment 28858
View attachment 28866
View attachment 28874
View attachment 28882
View attachment 28890



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG

So this is me..


----------



## Tang

check it.. me and ramona.


----------



## cpaoline

View attachment 29954


Me!!!!!!!


----------



## kittypineda

my leo ❥ such a mommahs boy... im a newbie!!... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kittypineda

View attachment 30298

my lil'leo, such a mommies boy ❥... im a newbie...
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wynstonsmom

Me and my 2 year old Chihuahua, Wynston!
Please like his Facebook page also! 
https://www.facebook.com/wynstonchihuahua


----------



## 3 loves

3 loves said:


> Here's my boy jasper and my girl cookie
> View attachment 28858
> View attachment 28866
> View attachment 28874
> View attachment 28882
> View attachment 28890
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Cookie passed away last month. I still have jasper. Took in a stray who may become my family if his owners don't claim him.
View attachment 32322
. http://


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fr1endly2

My fiance Sonny and me Lisa (rosie's mom)
Sonny made my dreams come true of always wanting a chi buying rosie for me in feb 28, 2012


----------



## PipiTraveler

Kikko and Maki sunbathing in the background










Mochi on Ireland Cliffside


----------



## debrawade10

*Lily, Raisin & Mia's Mom*

This is me, Debby, with Raisin & Mia...we found our new girl Lily on this trip just 2 days after this pic was taken!


----------



## woodard2009

debrawade10 said:


> This is me, Debby, with Raisin & Mia...we found our new girl Lily on this trip just 2 days after this pic was taken!


So cute!! Congratulations. That picture wasn't taken in Indiana was it?


----------



## lilbabyvenus

I can't believe I've never posted here! Here is Gabe and I:











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10

woodard2009 said:


> So cute!! Congratulations. That picture wasn't taken in Indiana was it?


No..not Indiana...we were on vaca in Florida. We are actually looking to move there, very tired of the winters! The dogs hate cold weather as we'll, so we'll see!!


----------



## RyanW

awesome pics..just love it so much..i will upload my dog's pic here shortly..my dog's name is merleon!!!


----------



## Graciesmom

Me that's all


----------



## Pitluvs

Here's me and my daughter


----------



## sammyp

Me and hubby lol


----------



## sammyp

Wow that come out big .... :sign3:


----------



## AnnHelen

Aww what a cute couple you are Sammy !!! Hope everything is well...here it is nighty night time soon...and I have a splitting headache...    

Sleep tight... XOXO


----------



## AnnHelen

Great pictures of you Graciesmom and pitluvs too ! Do you have a pit or is it just a nickname for your chi hehehe


----------



## Rupert's Mum

Here is me on my wedding day, 4 years ago...
View attachment 38666



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen

Woow, you are all so beautiful ladies <3


----------



## Ness♥Bella

*Me with my new do...*

Me with my new do... taken today. Hi everyone! 

View attachment 42514


----------



## Graciesmom

Love it!!!


----------



## OscarChi

Me and Oscar.
View attachment 42522



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MilesMom

*Miles and i *

Here is a pic of Miles and i


----------



## cara5775

This is my girl Roxy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogie1

View attachment 45074


Here are some pics of my baby Yogie Bear!!😍🐶




View attachment 45082



YogiesMOM


----------



## lori+bambi

Introducing ourselves lori (me) bambi my 6 month old puppy
View attachment 45866



Lori n my pup bambi


----------



## Chiluv04

lori+bambi said:


> Introducing ourselves lori (me) bambi my 6 month old puppy
> View attachment 45866
> 
> 
> 
> Lori n my pup bambi



Awe! You two are both beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lori+bambi

Hehe thank u  very nice 


Lori n my pup bambi


----------



## davik

Me and David, out for a walk  (he was just a little younger back then)


----------



## Chiluv04

davik said:


> Me and David, out for a walk  (he was just a little younger back then)



Very pretty!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BleachedJam

Olive and I on the way home from the vet's office the other day.
Everyone thinks shes a boy because her harness and leash are red with skulls on them > : p


----------



## 3 loves

She's so cute.


----------



## BleachedJam

:3 Thank you!


----------



## miascloset

https://www.flickr.com/photos/miascloset/13987773230/
This is Mia!


----------



## miascloset

My Mia!


----------



## cfralic

Here's our new family picture with our adopted chiweenie, Frisco! (I am the girl on the end holding the Mexican hotdog.)


----------



## Chiluv04

Very cute!


----------



## Saqqara

cfralic said:


> Here's our new family picture with our adopted chiweenie, Frisco! (I am the girl on the end holding the Mexican hotdog.)



Or....Are you the one holding the German Taco? Hmmm  lol Lovely picture!


----------



## ChiMixLove

Here I am









I often hear that I don't look my age. I am 26 but people usually guess 16-19 lol.


----------



## Chiluv04

ChiMixLove said:


> Here I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often hear that I don't look my age. I am 26 but people usually guess 16-19 lol.



Beautiful!


----------



## ChiMixLove

Thank you!


----------



## miascloset

Our family










Mojave Desert in our backyard
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/127156389455082197/

Mia!

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/127156389455082208/


----------



## miascloset

Me and my sisters

http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/93/bb/b5/93bbb52d74af11512b549dd324ddbeb2.jpg


----------



## miascloset

New harness dress

https://flic.kr/p/pUptiQ


----------



## FlaHuahua




----------



## CookieKiKi

Oh well, I might as well 

This is me  http://www.chihuahua-people.com/members/cookiekiki-albums-cookie-picture35738-3.html


----------



## Jessicashield

Thought I'd join in-
Me and Curtis on our wedding day


Me and Curtis on holiday in Mexico


----------



## Cait93x

Going to join in as well!!

Here I am..









And me and my partner just being our usual selfs at my sisters wedding ha!


----------



## CatP

My daughter and i


----------



## SinisterKisses

Somehow I've totally missed this thread since joining up! Couple of me and my hubby 

Wedding day 5 years ago


And more recently, just this past summer 3 months ago


----------



## mariahlansing95

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ness♥Bella

New Picture of me and Bella 2016


----------



## rosevillegirl

So much love these little guys love us and we them!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainF




----------



## kstewart61

This is Aby 9 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CuddlesMom

This is me and Cuddles


----------



## desisandra

What A Great Picture Of Chihuahua... Really love it...

Regards,
Desi Sandra

Prediksi Togel
HK Pools
Togel Singapore
Togel Sydney
Prediksi Togel Hari Ini


----------



## YankeeChiMom

My little Miggy; 8 weeks old, been with us for 4 days. He is a handful but we love him. Hope he stays his quiet and sleepy little self ❤


----------



## boyleb3

2BLUCHIS said:


> These are pics of me in Phoenix - Pics taken March, 04, I'm the girl :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now who else wants to be brave


----------



## boyleb3

YankeeChiMom said:


> My little Miggy; 8 weeks old, been with us for 4 days. He is a handful but we love him. Hope he stays his quiet and sleepy little self ❤
> View attachment 56108


I love him!! ENJOY


----------



## oliverwilson1987

This is a very long discussion) So good that many Chihuahua owners can find pals. There are some extremely cute pictures here. Let's stick together lovers of this breed of dog


----------



## albafelez

Kimberly said:


> Kimberly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo what a handsome baby, I congratulate you.
Click to expand...


----------



## NodramaMarla

Several pics of me and my chi’s.. it’s awesome to see so many new faces 💜


----------

